# Actividade Vulcânica 2017



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2017 às 13:41)

*Bogoslof volcano (Aleutian Islands): new explosion, ash plume to 33,000 ft*
Wednesday Jan 04, 2017 07:43 AM | BY: T






Current signal from OKRE seismic station on the northern flank of Okmok volcano 45 km (28 miles) to the S
Another major explosion has just occurred at the volcano producing an ash plume that reached flight level 330 (33,000 ft / 11 km altitude). 
The Alaska Volcano Observatory reported a strong volcanic seismic signal from volcano starting at 21:18 AKST today (6:18 UTC Jan 4) and lasting ~5 minutes. In addition, a series of lightning strikes (typical for large ash plumes) were identified by the World Wide Lightning Location Network. 
AVO raised the Aviation Color Code for Bogoslof to RED and Volcano Alert Level to Warning. However, the eruption was only short-lived (few minutes) and there were been no immediate "follow-up" eruptions detected. The volcano's warning level was soon after decreased again.
https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/bo...ands-new-explosion-ash-plume-to-33000-ft.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2017 às 21:06)

*Teide volcano (Tenerife Island, Canaries): magnitude 3 earthquake under the volcano*
Friday Jan 06, 2017 17:41 PM | BY: T





Location of today's earthquake under Teide volcano
A shallow magnitude 3 earthquake occurred almost directly under the summit of Teide volcano in 3 km depth today (at 12:18 UTC). 
Whether the quake is volcanic in origin and might be a sign of a gradual reawakening of the volcano is impossible to say, but it is important to follow the volcano's seismic activity closely.
https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/te...magnitude-3-earthquake-under-the-volcano.html


----------



## lserpa (8 Jan 2017 às 16:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Teide volcano (Tenerife Island, Canaries): magnitude 3 earthquake under the volcano*
> Friday Jan 06, 2017 17:41 PM | BY: T
> 
> 
> ...



Na minha modesta opinião, poderia estar relacionado com o que ocorre por vezes aqui na montanha do Pico e na Caldeira do Faial, gerando sismos isolados de baixíssima magnitude. "PDI" a "porcaria" da idade. São montes que naturalmente estão a envelhecer e a abater. Mas Magnitude 3 se calhar a teoria não bateria certo 
Cabo Verde já foi, quem virá a seguir? Açores ou Canárias?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2017 às 21:26)

Bogoslof (United States, Aleutian Islands): (21 Jan) Yet another powerful explosion occurred at the volcano today at 13:17 AKST local time (22:17 GMT). It produced a plume that rose to 36,000 ft (12 km) altitude and drifted to the southeast over the southwest end of Unalaska Island. 
The eruption, among the strongest so far, followed an 30 minute period of increasing seismic activity. During the eruption, the Alaska Volcano Observatory (AVO) reported very hot material (likely lava) at the vent seen on satellite data, a single lightning strike and infrasound signals detected by sensors in Dillingham.
The Aviation Color Code of Bogoslof volcano remains at RED and the Alert Level remains at WARNING. 

https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/volcanoes/today.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 16:24)

The Mirova website indicates a significant radiative power on January 18, with a slight persistence on the 19th at the Erta Ale . The signal is "extreme" this 21 and 22 of January ... presumably corresponding to one or more pushes of overflow of the lava lake.

Since November 2016 , the activity of Erta Ale is on the rise

http://www.earth-of-fire.com/2017/01/situation-of-soufriere-hills-and-erta-ale.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2017 às 18:23)

Erta Ale (Danakil depression, Ethiopia): The volcanic activity at the shield volcano in the Danakil desert has been at extraordinary and very elevated levels recently. Participant returning from our recent eruption special tour (14-20 Jan) reported that during their stay 16-20 Jan, the lava lake's surface level has been undergoing rapid and large variations, producing massive lava lake overflows when high and intense spattering when low.
The activity generated a thermal signal that rose to 13 GW, a peak of approx. 100 times the normal average on 19 Dec and has stayed very high since! Following / accompanying this large surge in lava flow activity, several large collapses have been reported from both the also active northern crater and the lava lake itself on and since 20 Jan. It seems that the volcano is currently in a major phase reshaping itself.

https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/volcanoes/today.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2017 às 18:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 15:42)

*Sismo de M4.2 na caldeira do Vulcão Katla (Islândia)*

Thursday
26.01.2017    15:14:39    63.636    -19.166    0.1 km    4.2    99.0    4.2 km E of Goðabunga
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/myrdalsjokull/


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 16:26)

Thursday
26.01.2017    15:16:23    63.641    -19.151    0.0 km    2.9    99.0    4.9 km E of Goðabunga
Thursday
26.01.2017    15:15:18    63.633    -19.189    0.0 km    3.0    99.0    3.1 km ESE of Goðabunga


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2017 às 14:16)

*Actividade sísmica intensa no vulcão Etna. Escolas evacuadas por precaução*


Monday, January 30, 2017 - 12:15
The area of the Etna volcano, near the Italian town of Catania (island of Sicily, south) recorded in the last hours an intense seismic activity, with 50 earthquakes, some of them of magnitude higher than 3 degrees on the Richter scale.
According to data from the Institute of Geophysics and Volcanology in Italy, 50 tremors have been recorded since 6:50 am Italian time (5:50 GMT), the most intense of magnitude 3.5 at 10:51 am (9:51 GMT) .
The earthquakes have been warned by the population of the area so they have evacuated by precaution the schools of the localities of Ragalna, Nicolosi and Bronte, near the volcano.
Much of Sicily is classified as of great seismic danger.
The island is to the south of the Italian peninsula, in the center of which there have been intense seismic movements since last August that have killed almost three hundred people and destroyed several localities.
http://sucesosdelmundo.es/internaci...-actividad-sismica-en-la-zona-del-volcan-etna


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2017 às 14:41)

*Sismo de M4.4 e M3.5 no Vulcão Bardarbunga agora a pouco...*

Monday
30.01.2017 13:55:17 64.678 -17.483 10.3 km 3.5 99.0 4.7 km NNE of Bárðarbunga
Monday
30.01.2017 13:50:03 64.658 -17.553 7.2 km 2.6 99.0 2.3 km NNW of Bárðarbunga
Monday
30.01.2017 13:47:05 64.674 -17.457 9.4 km 4.4 99.0 5.0 km NE of Bárðarbunga
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2017 às 15:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Sismo de M4.4 e M3.5 no Vulcão Bardarbunga agora a pouco...*
> 
> Monday
> 30.01.2017 13:55:17 64.678 -17.483 10.3 km 3.5 99.0 4.7 km NNE of Bárðarbunga
> ...


Mais outro sismo grande. Sem contar com este já ouve 3 sismos, M4.3. M4.1 e M3.8
http://hraun.vedur.is/ja/drumplot/drumplot/dyn_highpass_2.0.png


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2017 às 16:08)

Monday
30.01.2017 15:19:46 64.678 -17.410 8.2 km *3.4* 99.0 7.0 km NE of Bárðarbunga


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2017 às 19:52)

*Piton de la Fournaise:* passagem em alerta 1 erupção provável ou iminente

O observatório do vulcão Piton de la Fournaise registra desde 15h22 uma crise sísmica acompanhada de deformações ao nível da zona cimeira.

É provável que uma erupção ocorra mais cedo ou mais tarde.

http://www.reunion.gouv.fr/piton-de-la-fournaise-passage-en-alerte-1-eruption-a2515.html


----------



## DaniFR (31 Jan 2017 às 23:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2017 às 23:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2017 às 09:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Piton de la Fournaise:* passagem em alerta 1 erupção provável ou iminente
> 
> O observatório do vulcão Piton de la Fournaise registra desde 15h22 uma crise sísmica acompanhada de deformações ao nível da zona cimeira.
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2017 às 09:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Piton de la Fournaise:* passagem em alerta 1 erupção provável ou iminente
> 
> O observatório do vulcão Piton de la Fournaise registra desde 15h22 uma crise sísmica acompanhada de deformações ao nível da zona cimeira.
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2017 às 19:09)

https://hvo.wr.usgs.gov/multimedia/uploads/multimediaFile-1629.mp4
https://hvo.wr.usgs.gov/multimedia/...ue&display=custom&volcano=1&resultsPerPage=20

*VIDEO:* The section of sea cliff above the ocean entry collapsed today at about 12:55 p.m. The sea cliff had become increasingly unstable as a large crack 5–10 m (16–33 ft) inland of the ocean entry had more than doubled in width, from 30 cm (1 ft) to 70 cm (2.5 ft), over the past several days. A video camera, which had just been set up to monitor movement of the crack near the sea cliff, captured the moment of collapse.


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2017 às 11:16)

Site interessante sobre os vulcões Islandeses, já está nos favoritos! 

http://futurevolc.vedur.is/


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2017 às 22:54)

*Massimo* ‏@Rainmaker1973  4 hHá 4 horas
The @Volcan_Colima explosion on Feb 3, 2017 at ~17.32 local time generated an ash plume of ~5km of height (photo: @tapirofoto)






0 resposta44 retweets56 curtiram


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2017 às 00:42)

Interessante. E, comédia à parte, expuseram-se ao perigo extremo...


Pena os "piiiiis", perdemos o barulho das explosões.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2017 às 01:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2017 às 12:36)




----------



## fablept (11 Fev 2017 às 12:42)

Alguem nota algo de estranho?

Estes dados sao obtidos pelo London Volcanic Ash Advisory Centre e foram testes / exercicios, mas nao percebo o Volcano Discovery comete um erro destes.

http://www.meteo.fr/vaac/archives/SETE_CIDADES/SETE_CIDADES.201601.201611221000.png

Simulacoes e testes a outros vulcoes portugueses:
http://www.meteo.fr/vaac/evaa.html


----------



## lserpa (11 Fev 2017 às 14:08)

fablept disse:


> Alguem nota algo de estranho?
> 
> Estes dados sao obtidos pelo London Volcanic Ash Advisory Centre e foram testes / exercicios, mas nao percebo o Volcano Discovery comete um erro destes.
> 
> ...



Em tom de brincadeira, será que eles sabem algo que ainda não conseguimos registar? lolololol, se fosse as furnas, até dava um desconto, não fossem eles estar a considerar os eventos freaticos, ou fumarolas como fraca atividade. 

Outros testes: No ACOR14, exercício em que participei, o cenário era terramoto e não vulcão. Mais um que fica registado como vulcão e que na pratica não foi isso que se tratou. Dos vários cenários abordados no AÇOR14, o assunto "Vulcão" nunca foi abordado. 
Será que foi só para inglês ver emitido pelo CVARG? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Fev 2017 às 14:36)

*El Hierro volcano (Canary Islands): magnitude 2.9 earthquake*
Friday Feb 10, 2017 08:51 AM | BY: T





Location of last night's earthquake near La Restinga (El Hierro)
A magnitude 2.9 earthquake at 14 km depth occurred last night (shortly before 23pm) approx. 7 km southwest of La Restinga. 
Whether the quake is volcanic in origin is impossible to say. The volcanic system of EL Hierro otherwise seems calm at the moment.
https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/el...o-Canary-Islands-magnitude-29-earthquake.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2017 às 19:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2017 às 18:06)

*Krakatau volcano (Sunda Strait, Indonesia): strong thermal signal could suggest new eruptive activity! *
https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/krakatau/news.html


----------



## Tyna (20 Fev 2017 às 12:03)

Já está em erupção 
*Krakatau volcano*
Caldera 813 m (2,667 ft.) / Anak Krakatau: 189 m
Sunda Strait, Indonesia, -6.1°S / 105.42°E
*Current status*: *erupting* (4 out of 5)


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2017 às 17:11)

Tyna disse:


> Já está em erupção
> *Krakatau volcano*
> Caldera 813 m (2,667 ft.) / Anak Krakatau: 189 m
> Sunda Strait, Indonesia, -6.1°S / 105.42°E
> *Current status*: *erupting* (4 out of 5)


* Krakatau volcano (Sunda Strait, Indonesia): new explosive eruption!*
https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/kr...-Strait-Indonesia-new-explosive-eruption.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2017 às 22:21)

*India's Barren Island Volcano Erupts For First Time in Years*
By Ada Carr
Feb 23 2017 09:45 AM EST
weather.com







The Barren Island volcano erupts on Jan. 23, 2017. (National Institute of Oceanography)



The Barren Island volcano, the only active volcano in India and in the Andaman and Nicobar Islands has erupted again.

The peak began erupting again on Jan. 23, spewing lava and smoke, according to a release from the National Institute of Oceanography.

"It was a small eruption compared to the last major eruptions in 1991 and 1995," NIO chief scientist Dr. Abhay Mudholkar told CNN.

A team of researchers from the institute was collecting seafloor samples near the peak when it suddenly began to spew ash. It erupted in small bursts, lasting between five to 10 minutes.





India's Barren Island volcano erupts on Jan. 23, 2017. (National Institute of Oceanography)


Only ash clouds were visible during the day, however, after sundown red lava fountains and flows streaming down the volcano were spotted, the release also said.

Researchers returned to visit the volcano on Jan. 26 and saw the peak was still having spurts of ash and smoke. In an effort to learn more about the past and present activity, the scientists took samples of the water near the volcano and collected coal-like black pyroclastic material ejected during the explosions.





The Barren Island volcano erupts on May 16, 1991. This eruption was the first from the peak in the 20th century. (Geological Survey of India)


The Barren Island volcano has an elevation of 1,161 feet and sits on a small, uninhabited mile-wide island, according to the Smithsonian Institution’s Global Volcanism Program. Its eruption in 1991 dramatically modified the structure of the central cinder cone, lowering its height from 1,000 feet to 738 feet.
https://weather.com/news/news/barren-island-volcano-india-eruption


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2017 às 14:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2017 às 15:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2017 às 18:13)




----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2017 às 19:58)

Sempre espectaculares este vídeos das erupções vulcânicas.

Cá fica mais um da recente erupção ( e outras mais antigas) do Etna e com o som real:


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2017 às 16:29)

*Active volcanoes in the world: February 22 - 28, 2017*

New activity/unrest was reported for 3 volcanoes between February 22 and 28, 2017. During the same period, ongoing activity was reported for 14 volcanoes.

New activity/unrest: Etna, Sicily (Italy) | Pacaya, Guatemala | Piton de la Fournaise, Reunion Island (France).

Ongoing activity: Bagana, Bougainville (Papua New Guinea) | Bogoslof, Fox Islands (USA) | Cleveland, Chuginadak Island (USA) | Colima, Mexico | Dukono, Halmahera (Indonesia) | Ebeko, Paramushir Island (Russia) | Fuego, Guatemala | Kilauea, Hawaiian Islands (USA) | Langila, New Britain (Papua New Guinea) | Nevado del Ruiz, Colombia | Sabancaya, Peru | Sheveluch, Central Kamchatka (Russia) | Sinabung, Indonesia | Suwanosejima. Ryukyu Islands (Japan).

https://watchers.news/2017/03/02/active-volcanoes-world-february-22-28-2017/


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mar 2017 às 21:29)

*Bogoslof volcano sends ash over Unalaska in 3-hour eruption*
https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/201...o-sends-ash-over-unalaska-in-3-hour-eruption/


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2017 às 19:13)

*A BBC team and a number of tourists have suffered minor injuries after being caught up in an incident on the erupting volcano Mount Etna in Sicily.*
"Many injured - some head injuries, burns, cuts and bruises," tweeted BBC science reporter Rebecca Morelle.
Lava flow mixed with steam had caused a huge explosion, which pelted the group with boiling rocks and steam, she said.
She said about eight people had been injured, with some evacuated from the mountain by rescue teams.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-39293086


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2017 às 19:16)

*Dez feridos em explosão no vulcão mais activo da Europa*
16 mar, 2017 - 15:46

Erupção no Monte Etna, na Sicília, surpreendeu uma equipa de filmagens da estação de televisão BBC. "Não é uma experiência que queira voltar a repetir", disse uma jornalista. 
Rebecca Morelle 

✔@BBCMorelle
Reminder of how dangerous & unpredictable volcanoes can be - everyone had a very lucky escape. (7)

1:44 PM - 16 Mar 2017

 

“A equipa da BBC estão ok – alguns cortes, nódoas negras e queimaduras. Mas ficámos muito abalados. Foi extremamente assustador”, conta a especialista em temas científicos.

"Foi uma lembrança de como perigosos e imprevisíveis os vulcões podem ser. Tivemos muita sorte em escapar", acrescentou Rebecca Morelle.

Algumas pessoas foram assistidas no local e seis feridos tiveram que ser levados para o hospital, mas nenhum está em estado grave.

O Etna é o vulcão mais activo da Europa. Depois de vários anos de acalmia, o Etna voltou à acção em Fevereiro com erupções consecutivas que lançaram colunas de fumo.

A explosão desta quinta-feira foi o resultado daquilo que os especialistas chamam uma erupção o freatomagmática, que resulta da interacção do magma com a água, neste caso com a neve.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/78562/?utm_source=rss


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2017 às 20:34)




----------



## MSantos (16 Mar 2017 às 22:14)

Orion disse:


>



Muito tenso!! 

Já não é a Primeira vez que acontece uma situação destas, há algum tempo foi no Japão, mas aí acho que chegou a haver vitimas mortais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2017 às 11:18)

*Magnitude 3.3
Region ICELAND*
Date time 2017-03-18 06:22:04.0 UTC
Location 65.14 N ; 16.42 W
Depth 7 km
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=577441


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2017 às 19:45)

*Ármann said eruptions could be in store: 500 earthquakes in the swarm*
Editorial DV ritstjorn@dv.is
13:52> March 21, 2017

About 500 earthquakes have been Herðabreiðartöglum near caldera. Ruptcies could be available for the eruption which could even take place in the coming weeks. Another possibility is that earthquakes are to release the pressure after the eruption of the volcano. This was stated in a conversation with Gissur Ármann Höskuldsson eldfjallafræðing in hádegisfréttum Channel 2.

The largest earthquake in the swarm was almost three points but significantly reduced the cycle yesterday and last night. Asked what could be read from these earthquakes Ármann says that two possibilities are in the situation. One possibility is that after the big eruption in the volcano area that is adapting and slowly releases a voltage. "Then it ends with earthquakes and maybe open some cracks," says Ármann and there is nothing to worry about. But there is another possibility and it could mean that an eruption is coming.

"On the one hand there is this dynamic that penetrated Álftadalsdyngju the river near many years ago and has been expanding west along," says Ármann and adds that this behavior is somewhat strange.

"When last heard her, it was in this area where these earthquakes is now. It could then mean that someone present in the ash system we had a volcanic eruption in the next few weeks or months or years. "

Ármann says that magma is moving closer to the surface and it could be shorter in the eruption area. Ármann concludes:

"Not necessarily close to Herðubreið but in a box system itself because it is moving into the caldera system when it goes like this the west."
http://www.dv.is/frettir/2017/3/21/...eti-verid-i-vaendum-500-skjalftar-i-hrinunni/


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2017 às 20:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2017 às 15:18)

*Alaska Volcano Erupts 36 Times in 4 Months, Triples in Size*
https://weather.com/news/news/alaska-volcano-island-bogoslof-triples-in-size-after-36-eruptions


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mar 2017 às 13:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 13:08)

Mais uma erupção no Sakurajima...


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Mar 2017 às 13:12)

http://www.msn.com/pt-pt/video/noti...s-250-anos-vulcão-entra-em-erupção/vi-BByNeKo


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2017 às 14:42)

*This is the first scientific observation of a major volcanic event at Kambalny,” said Olga Kirin, head of the Kamchatka Volcanic Eruption Response Team (KVERT.)

She added: “A strong eruption occurred 600 years ago, but there is information about the increase in activity some 250 years ago. The volcano is under our close supervision, but it is hard to say what will happen next.”*


https://newsline.com/mount-kambalny-russian-volcano-awakens-lying-dormant-248-years/


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2017 às 19:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Abr 2017 às 18:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Abr 2017 às 20:27)

*Nishinoshima island south of Tokyo erupts, lava heads to sea*
THE ASAHI SHIMBUN

April 21, 2017 at 14:55 JST


 




A photograph taken on April 21 from an Asahi Shimbun aircraft shows Nishinoshima island, 1,000 kilometers south of Tokyo, erupting for the first time in about a year and a half. (Kotaro Ebara)







A volcanic bomb shot up about 100 meters into the sky and molten rock rolled down toward the sea on April 21 as Nishinoshima island, about 1,000 kilometers south of Tokyo, erupted for the first time in 17 months.

“Intensive volcanic activity will continue for a while. Lava will eventually reach to the sea,” said Setsuya Nakada, a volcanology professor at the University of Tokyo’s Earthquake Research Institute.

An estimated 100,000 cubic meters of lava has flowed to the surface since the eruption, according to Nakada, who observed the erupting volcano from an Asahi Shimbun aircraft.

"The volcanic activity level of Nishinoshima island is nearly the same level of that in 2014 when it was active,” he added.

Brown smoke mixed with ash was tossed out of the ground intermittently and lava poured out near the top of the island's round vent, as well as at another spot.

The Japan Meteorological Agency announced the eruption on April 20 and warned it would likely continue for some time.

The Japan Coast Guard called for vessels in the vicinity to show vigilance.

Nishinoshima island, part of the Ogasawara island chain, has been slowly but substantially expanding after a series by eruptions that occurred from 2013 to 2015.

(Ryoma Komiyama contributed to this article.)
http://www.asahi.com/ajw/articles/AJ201704210043.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mai 2017 às 10:31)

Bogoslof Volcano in the Aleutian Islands erupted again on Sunday, sending a cloud of ash at least 35,000 feet into the air and prompting an aviation red alert.

The Alaska Volcano Observatory told the Associated Press the eruption began at 2:16 p.m. Sunday and lasted 55 minutes. After the eruption, the Aviation Color Code was raised to red, the highest level.

Ash can harm and stop jet engines. Ash from southwest Alaska volcanos is a threat airliners operating between North America and Asia when a cloud rises above 20,000 feet.

Satellite images and pilot reports indicate that the cloud from the eruption reached at least 35,000 feet, and possibly as high as 45,000 feet, the AVO said in its report. An observer on Unalaska Island reported seeing a large white-gray mushroom cloud form over Bogoslof, with ash fall out to the west. 

https://weather.com/news/news/alaska-volcano-erupts-aviation-red-alert-ash-cloud


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jun 2017 às 20:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jun 2017 às 10:50)




----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jun 2017 às 17:05)

Acabei de sentir um tremor de terra em Guimarães.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2017 às 17:08)

Também senti aqui em Braga


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jun 2017 às 19:20)

*M 5.3 - 18km SE of Volcano, Hawaii*

https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/hv61792931#executive


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jun 2017 às 11:12)

*Magnitude    4.5
Region    YELLOWSTONE NAT. PARK, WYOMING *
Date time    2017-06-16 00:48:46.7 UTC
Location    44.77 N ; 111.05 W
Depth    9 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=598868


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jun 2017 às 18:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Magnitude    4.5
> Region    YELLOWSTONE NAT. PARK, WYOMING *
> Date time    2017-06-16 00:48:46.7 UTC
> Location    44.77 N ; 111.05 W
> ...


*Northwest Yellowstone area sees earthquake swarm*

Published June 16, 2017 Associated Press
MAMMOTH HOT SPRINGS, Wyo. –  A swarm of earthquakes in the northwestern part of Yellowstone National Park this week continued into Friday and was punctuated with a magnitude 4.4 quake Thursday evening.

The U.S. Geological Survey says the quake occurred at 6:48 p.m., in a backcountry area of Yellowstone National Park, about 8 miles (12.8 kilometers) northeast of West Yellowstone, Montana. The swarm of about 30 earthquakes of magnitude 2 and larger began Monday.

The West Yellowstone Police Department says the earthquake was felt in the town that borders the park, but there were no reports of damage.

The University of Utah Seismograph Stations said the quake was part of "an energetic sequence" of about 30 earthquakes magnitude 2 and larger in the area. Thursday's quake was the largest to occur in Yellowstone since a 4.8 magnitude quake in March 2014.

Earthquakes occur frequently in and around Yellowstone.

In 1959, the Hebgen Lake earthquake near Yellowstone in Montana killed 28 people.
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/06/16/northwest-yellowstone-area-sees-earthquake-swarm.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 09:58)

*Scientists tracking earthquake swarm in northern Yellowstone Park *

 As of 10 a.m. this morning we had located a total of 235 earthquakes in the area,” said Jamie Farrell, University of Utah research professor of seismology.

http://www.bozemandailychronicle.co...cle_6643afcf-6dbe-5f18-ba2b-2b839d8e3f5f.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2017 às 15:54)

*Unrest at Fagradalsfjall*
Carl / 2 hours ago


The pleistocene volcano of Fagradalsfjall has started a phase of uncertainty due to a medium sized tectonic swarm associated with the volcano. At the time of writing there have been around 400 earthquakes ranging up to M4.0 in size. Fagradalsfjall last erupted during the last glacial period in Iceland.

As of now there are no signs that an eruption is near, but we need to wait a couple of days for GPS-stations to catch up. It also depends on how prolonged the swarm will be.

There has been no intrusion as indicated by the plots since 1997 in this location. Judging from the plots by Andrej Flis this is a magmatic intrusion from depth. This is supported by later earthquake signatures. So far 5 earthquakes are M3+ and 1 is M4.

CARL REHNBERG
http://www.volcanocafe.org/unrest-at-fagradalsfjall/


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2017 às 15:56)

Carl 26/07/2017 at 13:23
In what may be a new record for Iceland the earthquakes have started to be mixed pure tectonic earthquakes with small VT earthquakes. This is normal for Iceland with a bit of magma moving up after large tectonic swarms, but it usually takes a bit of time before it happens.
The earthquakes that are well located (M2+ and 99 percent) ranges from the MOHO at 10 km and have moved to a depth of 3km in only 4 hours. Also very fast.

Reply
Carl Carl 26/07/2017 at 13:34
The earthquake are migrating slightly towards Mt Keilir as they become more shallow. Keilir is also a pleistocene volcanic cone from the latter half of the last glacial period in Iceland.
Neither Fagradalsfjall, nor Keilir, are central volcanoes, instead they are located on the same fissure swarm volcanic area.
This means that if an eruption would happen it would be a Reykjanes Peninsula rifting fissure style eruption. Do note that there is a big big IF in that sentence.
http://www.volcanocafe.org/unrest-at-fagradalsfjall/


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2017 às 21:54)

A actividade sísmica continua elevada na Peninsula de Reikjanes (Islândia) com 232 sismos, 9 deles acima de M3.0.
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/reykjanespeninsula/#view=map


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2017 às 23:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A actividade sísmica continua elevada na Peninsula de Reikjanes (Islândia) com 232 sismos, 9 deles acima de M3.0.
> http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/reykjanespeninsula/#view=map


Já são 286 sismos, 12 acima de M3! Probabilidade de erupção a subir rapidamente. Parece que mesmo que não haja erupção já se estabeleceu um record mundial com o magma a subir 5 Km em apenas 4h! Mais dados neste artigo:  http://www.volcanocafe.org/volcanic-unrest-in-iceland/comment-page-1/#comment-16331


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2017 às 23:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já são 286 sismos, 12 acima de M3! Probabilidade de erupção a subir rapidamente. Parece que mesmo que não haja erupção já se estabeleceu um record mundial com o magma a subir 5 Km em apenas 4h! Mais dados neste artigo:  http://www.volcanocafe.org/volcanic-unrest-in-iceland/comment-page-1/#comment-16331


E agora no vulcão Katla 2 grandes sismos:
Wednesday
26.07.2017 22:18:13 63.663 -19.084 0.1 km 3.6 99.0 8.5 km ENE of Goðabunga

Wednesday
26.07.2017 22:15:30 63.660 -19.130 5.6 km 4.4 50.5 6.3 km ENE of Goðabunga

Em toda a área da Islândia já são 15 sismos superiores a M3!


----------



## criz0r (27 Jul 2017 às 09:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E agora no vulcão Katla 2 grandes sismos:
> Wednesday
> 26.07.2017 22:18:13 63.663 -19.084 0.1 km 3.6 99.0 8.5 km ENE of Goðabunga
> 
> ...



A ultima erupção foi sub-glacial e acabou por inundar toda a região envolvente, é um vulcão perigoso se não estou em erro de escala VEI4 ou 5.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2017 às 10:21)

criz0r disse:


> A ultima erupção foi sub-glacial e acabou por inundar toda a região envolvente, é um vulcão perigoso se não estou em erro de escala VEI4 ou 5.


Sim é isso, mas a actividade nestes 2 vulcões pleistocénicos é que é impressionante! Já estabeleceu recorde mundial já que ontem o magma ascendeu 5Km em 4 horas... é esperar para ver!


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jul 2017 às 10:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> ontem o magma ascendeu 5Km em 4 horas...



Essa velocidade de ascensão poderá indicar uma erupção violenta e explosiva??


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2017 às 11:06)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Essa velocidade de ascensão poderá indicar uma erupção violenta e explosiva??


Segundo os especialistas, a haver erupção será de tipo fissural mas com grande quantidade de magma. Para ter uma ideia, as fontes de magma podem chegar a uma altura entre 100 a 700 metros! O maior problema é ser perto da capital Reikjavik. Seja como for é esperar para ver...
Alguns links úteis para seguir este evento:

http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/reykjanespeninsula/
http://www.volcanocafe.org/volcanic-unrest-in-iceland/comment-page-1/#comment-16402


----------



## lserpa (27 Jul 2017 às 13:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Essa velocidade de ascensão poderá indicar uma erupção violenta e explosiva??



Essa velocidade significa que a lava é fluida e pouco gasosa. Tal como o @luismeteo3 refere, poderá ser uma erupção fissural. Normalmente estes campos de lavas são muito fluidos e podem se comportar como água, tapando cada desnível que surja no seu trajeto, os campos lavicos estendem-se normalmente por vastos quilómetros. 

Na fissura, a erupção  normalmente surge em forma de repuxo, sendo estes de uma beleza singular. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2017 às 13:49)

lserpa disse:


> Essa velocidade significa que a lava é fluida e pouco gasosa. Tal como o @luismeteo3 refere, poderá ser uma erupção fissural. Normalmente estes campos de lavas são muito fluidos e podem se comportar como água, tapando cada desnível que surja no seu trajeto, os campos lavicos estendem-se normalmente por vastos quilómetros.
> 
> Na fissura, a erupção  normalmente surge em forma de repuxo, sendo estes de uma beleza singular.
> 
> ...


Sim, deve ser impressionante de ver...  seja como for a actividade na península de Reikjanes continua com 440 sismos até agora: http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/reykjanespeninsula/#view=table

A ascensão do magma parece estar "presa" aos 7Km de profundidade, mas a qualquer momento pode ultrapassar essa barreira.


----------



## lserpa (27 Jul 2017 às 14:16)

Exemplo de uma grande erupção fissural, Bardarbunga 2014.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2017 às 15:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, deve ser impressionante de ver...  seja como for a actividade na península de Reikjanes continua com 440 sismos até agora: http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/reykjanespeninsula/#view=table
> 
> A ascensão do magma parece estar "presa" aos 7Km de profundidade, mas a qualquer momento pode ultrapassar essa barreira.


A actividade está a aumentar outra vez. Não tardam mais sismos grandes... já são 454 sismos...
Os sismos já estão entre os 5 e os 2Km de profundidade...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2017 às 16:13)

Aí está mais um sismo grande:
Thursday
27.07.2017 14:31:35 63.903 -22.302 5.7 km *3.0* 99.0 1.4 km W of Fagradalsfjall


Magnitude more than 3 in all:  13
Total: 472


----------



## lserpa (27 Jul 2017 às 21:57)

http://icelandmonitor.mbl.is/news/n...7/27/over_500_earthquakes_in_reykjanes_swarm/


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2017 às 01:44)

Um pequeno aparte  Outubro de 1926.

De facto, antigamente eram só ideias originais começando pelo Kolossal


----------



## lserpa (28 Jul 2017 às 01:57)

Orion disse:


> Um pequeno aparte  Outubro de 1926.
> 
> De facto, antigamente eram só ideias originais começando pelo Kolossal



Fico estupefacto com a sabedoria do povo!!! Já agora, tentassem aproveitar esses gases para a produção de energia elétrica! Estivemos este tempo todo errados! 


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Jul 2017 às 10:29)

Orion disse:


> só ideias originais começando pelo Kolossal



Off-Topic: É pá, o Correio da Manhã já existia nessa altura???  Parece mesmo um título semelhante às manchetes daquele jornal...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2017 às 10:57)

O sismograma acima está muito noisy...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2017 às 14:42)

*Página de sismos de Reikjanes:*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jul 2017 às 10:46)

From IMO

The color code of Katla volcano has been changed to yellow due to a glacial flood in Múlakvísl river and seismic tremor in nearby seismic stations. The tremor could be solely due to the glacial flood and unrelated to volcanic activity, but a subglacial eruption can not be excluded at this time.
An earthquake of magnitude 3.0 was detected in the caldera of Katla volcano today at 00:48.

Written by a specialist at 29 Jul 05:29 GMT

Ou seja, as atenções voltam-se agora para o Vulcão Katla. Este acaba de ser posto em Alerta Amarelo e a inundação no rio Múlakvísl já começou... agora é esperar! Quanto á crise sísmica na peninsula de Reikjanes parece estar a terminar por agora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jul 2017 às 10:58)

*Update:* 
Glacial outburst flood in Múlakvísl is ongoing. Electrical conductivity is now measured around 580 µS/cm and has increased rapidly the last hour. The outburst flood can be expected to reach its maximum within a few hours. People are advised to stay away from the river due to gas pollution, the river is showing a dark colour and smells of sulphur. The road administration is on site and they are prepared to close the main road if needed.
Written by a specialist at 29 Jul 08:25 GMT
http://en.vedur.is/#tab=vatnafar


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jul 2017 às 13:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Update:*
> Glacial outburst flood in Múlakvísl is ongoing. Electrical conductivity is now measured around 580 µS/cm and has increased rapidly the last hour. The outburst flood can be expected to reach its maximum within a few hours. People are advised to stay away from the river due to gas pollution, the river is showing a dark colour and smells of sulphur. The road administration is on site and they are prepared to close the main road if needed.
> Written by a specialist at 29 Jul 08:25 GMT
> http://en.vedur.is/#tab=vatnafar


*Update:*
Glacial outburst flood in Múlakvísl is ongoing. Electrical conductivity increased rapidly between 6 and 7 this morning and peaked around 580 µS/cm and has slowly decreased since then. The outburst flood can be expected to reach its maximum within a few hours. People are advised to stay away from the river due to gas pollution, the river is showing a dark colour and smells of sulphur.
Written by a specialist at 29 Jul 10:52 GMT
http://en.vedur.is/#tab=vatnafar


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jul 2017 às 14:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jul 2017 às 17:48)

Update:
Glacial outburst flood in Múlakvísl is slowly declining. Electrical conductivity increased rapidly between 6 and 7 this morning and peaked around 580 µS/cm and has since then slowly decreased. At 14:40 the conductivity measured about 330 µS/cm. There is still lots of water in the river. People are advised to stay away from the river due to gas pollution, the river is showing a dark colour and smells of sulphur.
Written by a specialist at 29 Jul 14:58 GMT
http://en.vedur.is/#tab=vatnafar


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2017 às 23:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2017 às 23:03)




----------



## lserpa (3 Ago 2017 às 13:00)

Mount Sinabung, Sumatra. 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2017 às 17:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2017 às 22:27)

* Yesterday's earthquake in Bárðarbunga was largest since end of 2014-15 eruption*
BY STAFF |AUG 3 2017


Yesterday's 4.5 magnitude earthquake in the Bárðarbunga system was the largest quake since the end of the 2014-15 Holuhraun eruption, the last eruption in Bárðarbunga. Scientists keep a close eye on Bárðarbunga, as the system has historically erupted in drawn out episodes lasting several years, with alternating eruptions and periods of intense seismic activity.

The last eruption in the Bárðarbunga system, which is one of Europe's largest volcanic systems, took place in 2014-15. The Holuhraun eruption took place in the northern part of the system, north of the main caldera of Bárðarbunga, which is located beneath the NW edge of Vatnajökull glacier. The intense seismic activity which has characterized the system since the end of the Holuhraun eruption is caused by the re-filling of the magma chambers of the volcano.

Yesterday's quake, a 4.5 magnitude quake to the north-west of the caldera, close to the edge of the Holuhraun lava field, preceded by a 3.8 magnitude quake in the NE edge of the caldera, was the largest quake detected in the system since the end of the Holuhraun eruption. A seismologist with the Icelandic Meteorological Office told the Icelandic National Broadcasting Service that there were no signs of immediate volcanic activity in the region.
http://icelandmag.visir.is/article/...-bardarbunga-was-largest-end-2014-15-eruption


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2017 às 09:21)

O que está a acontecer no sul da Itália é preocupante, porque segundo os geólogos italianos está relacionado com o aumento de actividade no supervulcão Campi Flegrei. Pelo que li as casas podem cair mesmo sem sismos por fenómenos de liquidificação do solo.



*Gregor Peter*‏@L0gg0l 11 hHá 11 horas
Em resposta a @L0gg0l @naenzo
Quake has been upgraded to M.4.4

*Gregor Peter*‏@L0gg0l 11 hHá 11 horas
Em resposta a @L0gg0l @naenzo
*Increased activity has been observed there in recent months. Italian geologist: "Campi Flegrei is in a critical state,"*

*Gregor Peter*‏@L0gg0l 11 hHá 11 horas
Em resposta a @L0gg0l @naenzo
The quake happened inside the Campi Flegrei volcanic field which is called Europe's supervolcano.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Ago 2017 às 09:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> aumento de actividade no supervulcão Campi Flegrei



Pensei logo nisso, pois isto não é mais do que ponta do icebergue...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2017 às 09:45)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pensei logo nisso, pois isto não é mais do que ponta do icebergue...


Infelizmente... parece que uma tragédia na Itália... pelo menos... pode estar para breve.
...
*Caldera Formation*
The main structure of the Phlegraean area is a large (nearly 12 km diameter)
caldera formed about 35,000 years ago by collapse after the eruption of the
Campanian Ignimbrite. Half of the caldera is submerged beneath the sea in the Gulf of Pozzuoli. Volume of the caldera is estimated to be 80 cubic km. The second Phlegraean period consisted of eruption of tuffs from several vents 14,000 to 10,500 years ago. The magma-equivalent volume for this phase is estimated at 10.5 cubic km.

*1538 Monte Nuovo Eruption*
Ground uplift in 1502 was observed by residents of Pozzuoli. Moderate seismic activity was recorded two days before the eruption. On 29th September 1538 the eruption began in Campi Flegrei forming a new volcano, Monte Nuovo. The first two days of the eruption consisted of explosive activity, with small pyroclastic flows, and growth of a cone around the vent. The eruption ended on 6th October with a violent explosion, which killed twenty-four people, who were climbing the vent.

*Older Eruptions*
Two violent eruptions occurred at the volcano 12,000 and 35,000 years ago. Campi Flegrei caldera shows "bradyseism" which is the alternating uplift and sinking of the ground within the caldera.
http://www.volcanolive.com/campiflegrei.html


----------



## lserpa (22 Ago 2017 às 10:04)

Tendo em conta que é um super vulcão, espero que se ele entrar em erupção, seja uma bem pequenina... if you know what I mean!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Ago 2017 às 10:09)

Podia ser que o Vesúvio alivia-se a pressão, tal como o fez durante muitas outras erupções, mas creio que nessa área têm estado relativamente calmas...
Seja como for, numa zona tão populosa como a de Nápoles, sem dúvida que seria uma tragédia...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2017 às 10:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Podia ser que o Vesúvio alivia-se a pressão, tal como o fez durante muitas outras erupções, mas creio que nessa área têm estado relativamente calmas...
> Seja como for, numa zona tão populosa como a de Nápoles, sem dúvida que seria uma tragédia...


O Campi Flegrei e o Vesúvio pertencem a sistemas diferentes, penso eu. Seja como for com um super vulcão não se brinca. E como diz o amigo Iserpa se existir erupção que seja bem pequena. Toda aquela região é um fascínio para os geólogos, fonte das melhores amostras de enxofre cristalizado do mundo da famosa solfatara pozzuoli. Enfim um gigante ainda adormecido.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Ago 2017 às 10:31)

Independentemente da sua diferenciação em termos técnicos, dois vulcões tão próximos têm de ter alguma ligação, por muito ténue que pareça...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2017 às 10:34)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Independentemente da sua diferenciação em termos técnicos, dois vulcões tão próximos têm de ter alguma ligação, por muito ténue que pareça...


Sim concordo. Os sistemas podem ser separados mas serão interdependentes logicamente.


----------



## Tyna (20 Set 2017 às 15:05)

INTERNACIONAL 20 de setembro 2017
*Sismo faz vulcão entrar em erupção no México*

O vulcão Popocatépetl, situado nas fronteiras entre Morelos, Puebla e Estado do México, entrou em erupção no seguimento do sismo de 7.1 na escala de Richter que abalou a cidade do México.

O Centro Nacional de Prevenção de Desastres decretou alerta vulcânico amarelo fase 2 após verificar que a população poderia correr risco de vida, optando por evacuar a zona.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 23:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 20:48)

*Indonesia raises alert level for Bali volcano*
*September 14, 2017*


Indonesia raised the alert level Thursday for the Mount Agung volcano on the tourist island of Bali following an increase in volcanic earthquakes.


The National Disaster Mitigation Agency said the alert has been raised from normal to vigilance.

The country's geological agency recommends villagers and visitors stay further than 3 kilometers (1.8 miles) from the mountain's crater. The surrounding Karangasem district, an area of about 840 square kilometers (324 square miles), has a population of 408,000.

The disaster agency said the volcano last erupted in March 1963, killing some 1,100 people and hurling ash as high as 10 kilometers (16 miles).

It warned against panic, saying there would be further increases in volcanic activity and changes to the alert level before an eruption.



Read more at: https://phys.org/news/2017-09-indonesia-bali-volcano.html#jCp


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2017 às 22:37)




----------



## criz0r (24 Set 2017 às 00:40)

> On March 17, the volcano erupted (VEI 5), sending debris 8 to 10 km into the air and generating massive pyroclastic flows.



Este Vulcão não é brincadeira nenhuma, a Wikipédia que foi a fonte desta Quote vale o que vale, mas a ser verdade há que seguir com especial atenção este "rapaz".


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2017 às 10:49)

Russ Adams‏ @patpend  4 minHá 4 minutos
Mais
Russ Adams retweetou Sky News
*Last time this erupted, global temps dropped  0.1-0.4 degrees Celsius. Caused by ash in stratosphere. Could mean a cold winter*.  

Sky NewsConta verificada @SkyNews
*Fears of imminent volcano eruption as Mount Agung in Bali sees 'greater than ever' activity* http://news.sky.com/story/fears-of-...bali-sees-greater-than-ever-activity-11053932 …


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2017 às 11:22)

> *The graphs that show why Bali's Mt Agung volcano could erupt at any minute, as 75,000 flee *



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/09/26/balis-mt-agung-volcano-could-erupt-minute-75000-flee/


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2017 às 11:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2017 às 11:41)

*The Monaro Voui volcano, located on the northern island of Ambae, has been simmering for weeks and finally erupted on Tuesday, September 26.
*
Some 7,000 residents – roughly 70 per cent of the population of Ambae – have forced to evacuate over the last few days as the threat of an eruption grew larger.

The Vanuatu Meteorology and Geo-Hazards Department raised the alert level from three to four over the weekend as it warned of “flying rocks and volcanic gas”.

Vanuatu's National Disaster Management Office director, Shadrack Welegtabit, said: “There's ash, fire, stones and lava being thrown out from the mouth of the volcano. 

http://www.express.co.uk/news/scien...n-ambae?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2017 às 11:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2017 às 12:12)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Set 2017 às 23:43)

*Monte Agung - Indonésia*

A crise sísmica no vulcão prossegue e uma erupção é altamente provável.
75 mil pessoas foram evacuadas da ilha de Bali.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2017 às 11:46)

*Podem as alterações climáticas acordar os vulcões?*


Uma equipa de cientistas europeus estudou o período em que o Mediterrâneo não esteve ligado ao Atlântico e concluiu que isso pode ter levado ao aumento da actividade dos vulcões naquela região. Referem ainda que as alterações climáticas podem ter o mesmo efeito

TERESA SERAFIM 
27 de Setembro de 2017, 7:25

Há mais de cinco milhões de anos, o estreito de Gibraltar esteve temporariamente fechado e o mar Mediterrâneo deixou de ter uma ligação ao oceano Atlântico. Isto levou a que o Mediterrâneo ficasse mais seco e que o nível do mar descesse. Cientistas suíços, franceses e espanhóis observaram um aumento da actividade vulcânica durante aquele período e construíram dois cenários. Num artigo científico na revista _Nature Geoscience_ desta segunda-feira concluíram que a elevada actividade magmática pode estar ligada ao facto de o Mediterrâneo ter ficado com menos água. Dizem também que esta situação pode ser aplicada às alterações climáticas provocadas pelo humano e que hoje vivemos.

Sabe-se que durante o final da época do Mioceno o estreito de Gibraltar se fechou e isolou o mar Mediterrâneo do oceano Atlântico. Chama-se a esse período “a crise salina do Messiniano” e aconteceu entre há 5,96 milhões de anos e 5,33 milhões de anos. Nessa altura, houve um período de clima quente e seco que levou a um aumento da evaporação e à diminuição da água doce das bacias hidrográficas do Mediterrâneo. “Consequentemente, o nível das águas do Mediterrâneo baixou progressivamente e a concentração de sais nas águas remanescentes aumentou brutalmente levando à cristalização e a deposição dos sais dissolvidos”, explica José Madeira, geólogo da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa (que não fez parte deste trabalho).

Ao longo dos tempos, os cientistas têm encontrado vestígios dessa crise. Nos anos 70, descobriram níveis de sal muito espessos no leito do Mediterrâneo. Também encontraram desfiladeiros submarinos enormes do mesmo período, o que pode querer dizer que “rios”  circulavam na Terra nessa altura estão agora submersos. Tudo isto pode significar que o nível do Mediterrâneo era mais baixo. “Isto também aponta para o Mediterrâneo teve muito seco na altura, o que provocou enormes perturbações”, lê-se num comunicado da Universidade de Genebra, na Suíça. “Esta hipótese, contudo, continua a ser debatida.”

Agora voltou-se a estudar esta hipótese. Para tal, usaram-se modelos matemáticos para se calcular as mudanças na pressão em profundidade e o impacto da produção de magma. Analisaram-se dois cenários. No primeiro, tiveram em conta a crise salina acompanhada por uma drástica diminuição do nível do mar. No segundo, excluíram a descida do nível do mar. “As simulações mostraram que apenas uma das formas comprova o aumento da actividade vulcânica [a primeira] e que a redução do nível do mar Mediterrâneo foi de cerca de dois quilómetros”, diz Pietro Sternai, da Universidade de Genebra, em comunicado. “Deixo para a imaginação de cada um a representação dessa paisagem.”

Os cientistas não nos descrevem as paisagens na altura, mas indicam-nos como seria a actividade vulcânica no Mediterrâneo. Quando acontece a erupção do vulcão, o magma esfria na superfície da Terra e os seus minerais cristalizam. Através desses vestígios, conseguiu-se perceber que existiram 13 erupções no Mediterrâneo nesse período. “Isso é mais de duas vezes a actividade média, que é cerca de 4,5 erupções”, refere o comunicado. “A única explicação lógica [para o nível da actividade] é a hipótese de que o mar foi secando. É o único acontecimento forte o suficiente para mudar a pressão na Terra e a produção magmática de todo o Mediterrâneo”, explica Pietro Sternai.  

*Mudanças na carga da Terra*
Além da crise de há mais de cinco milhões de anos, os cientistas também relacionaram este estudo ao impacto das alterações climáticas no nosso planeta. Como pode existir uma ligação entre o estudo e as alterações climáticas apenas com dados de há cinco milhões de anos? “As alterações climáticas implicam mudanças na carga [pressão exercida pela coluna de água ou da rocha] da superfície [da Terra] devido à erosão, formação ou derretimento de calotes de gelo continentais e está associado a mudanças no nível do mar”, explica Pietro Sternai ao PÚBLICO. Ou seja, para esta equipa de cientistas, as mudanças actuais na carga podem ser comparadas às que se identificaram durante aquela crise no Mediterrâneo. “O facto de o vulcanismo ter aumentado durante a crise salina implica que as variações da pressão na superfície devido às alterações climáticas possam afectar o vulcanismo nos continentes.”  

José Madeira diz que não há certezas se as alterações climáticas ampliam mesmo a actividade dos vulcões. “Pensa-se que as alterações climáticas podem contribuir para o aumento da instabilidade de grandes edifícios vulcânicos, como o aumento da temperatura e pluviosidade associados ao aquecimento global do clima após o final dos períodos glaciários, levando a um aumento da frequência dos episódios de colapso e respectivo incremento da actividade vulcânica”, diz ao PÚBLICO. Mas salienta: “Contudo, esta relação não foi ainda inequivocamente comprovada.” 
https://www.publico.pt/2017/09/27/c...-os-vulcoes-1786791?page=/&pos=11&b=feature_d


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Set 2017 às 12:10)

@luismeteo3, @criz0r, @Felipe Freitas, na vossa opinião há possibilidade de uma erupção com VEI igual ou superior a 5??? É que, na teoria, a frequência de uma VEI5 está ultrapassada e passaram pouco mais de 25 anos após a última VEI6 Pinatubo (1991). 
Uma VEI7 é totalmente de excluir??


----------



## fablept (27 Set 2017 às 13:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @luismeteo3, @criz0r, @Felipe Freitas, na vossa opinião há possibilidade de uma erupção com VEI igual ou superior a 5??? É que, na teoria, a frequência de uma VEI5 está ultrapassada e passaram pouco mais de 25 anos após a última VEI6 Pinatubo (1991).
> Uma VEI7 é totalmente de excluir??



VEI 5 é uma possiblidade, pois historicamente as erupções do Anung chegam a atingir VEI5, mas tb há a possibilidade de haver uma erupção sem explosão. Nada é de excluir, mas a probabilidade deste vulcão ter uma erupção >VEI5 é bastante diminuta..


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2017 às 13:22)

O vulcão Sinabung entrou em erupção


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2017 às 13:36)




----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Set 2017 às 13:55)

fablept disse:


> Nada é de excluir, mas a probabilidade deste vulcão ter uma erupção >VEI5 é bastante diminuta..


@fablept, muito obrigado pela explicação. Estava a ver bem o post anterior do @Felipe Freitas e fiquei com uma inquietação por causa do Batur (vulcão próximo): o actual vulcão surgiu numa antiga caldeira, a qual pelo que vejo é gigantesca (segundo o google 10x13 km de caldeira). Será que a mesma foi originada por alguma erupção explosiva que originou o abatimento da caldeira pelo esvaziamento da câmara magmática?? Pois essa erupção, ao ter existido, deverá ter sido bastante violenta... E no Agung poderá ocorreu o mesmo??


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2017 às 14:13)

UPDATE:

*2.00pm: Warning system erected after 800 quakes in 24 hours*

Officials have set up an early warning system around Mount Agung after more than 800 earthquakes were detected in the past 24 hours.

Although nearly 100,000 people have been evacuated, many remain in the area.

Five sirens, each which can be heard for 2km, have been installed to warn those who remain when the eruption takes place.

*12.20pm: Mount Batur not likely to erupt*

Mount Batur, a volcano just 18km northwest of Mount Agung, is unlikely to erupt according to a volcano expert.

David Pyle, professor of Earth Sciences at Oxford University, said that Batur is likely being monitored by Indonesian scientists, “but at the minute there is no sign of any unrest at any other volcanoes and it is not expected that there will be any impact”.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2017 às 14:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2017 às 14:55)

*A 4.3 earthquake was recorded in Bali on Wednesday afternoon.*

Striking around 1:12pm, the quake’s epicenter was northwest of Karangasem, at a depth of eight kilometers, according to the regional disaster mitigation agency, BPBD Denpasar.


*This is the largest earthquake on record so far in the area since the volcano’s alert status was upgraded to a level IV on Friday.*

Mt. Agung, which is located in Karangasem, has been rumbling for the past month and an eruption is feared to happen shortly. The volcano is currently on the highest alert level and an exclusion zone of nine kilometers as been set from the crater.

*A 4.2 earthquake hit around the same area yesterday afternoon*, which could be (though we don’t yet know for sure) connected with the magma that is pushing its way up within Mt. Agung, said Volcanology and Geological Hazard Mitigation Center (PVMBG) director, Kasbani.
https://coconuts.co/bali/news/bali-hit-4-3-earthquake-near-mt-agung-volcano/


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2017 às 15:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @luismeteo3, @criz0r, @Felipe Freitas, na vossa opinião há possibilidade de uma erupção com VEI igual ou superior a 5??? É que, na teoria, a frequência de uma VEI5 está ultrapassada e passaram pouco mais de 25 anos após a última VEI6 Pinatubo (1991).
> Uma VEI7 é totalmente de excluir??



Boas Miguel,

Como referiu e bem o colega @fablept, a possibilidade de uma Erupção VEI5 é sempre algo em cima da mesa até pelo histórico mais recente deste Vulcão que tanto em 1964 como em 1843 ocorreram Erupções a essa escala. Uma Erupção, numa escala superior a essa sinceramente não creio embora a Natureza nos pregue umas partidas de vez em quando.







Fica a questão no que diz respeito ao impacto que poderá ter no clima, sendo um Estratovulcão com erupções do tipo explosivo, tudo vai depender da quantidade de cinza e material piroclástico  projectados na atmosfera. A ultima Erupção diga-se de passagem foi bem violenta.



> *1963 Eruption*
> A destructive eruption occurred in 1963. Victims were killed by pyroclastic flow (820 persons), ejected glowing rock fragments and volcanic ashfalls (163 persons), and 165 persons were killed by lahars. Injured people were affected by pyroclastic flows (59 persons), ejected glowing rock fragments and volcanic ashfalls (210 persons), and lahars (36 persons).
> 
> The first indication of renewed activity were frequent tremors felt by people living in Jehkori, a village on the southern slope of the volcano at an elevation of 928 m, about 6 km from the summit.
> ...



https://volcano.si.edu/volcano.cfm?vn=264020
http://www.volcanolive.com/agung.html


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Set 2017 às 15:46)

criz0r disse:


> possibilidade de uma Erupção VEI5 é sempre algo em cima da mesa até pelo histórico mais recente deste Vulcão



Então podemos esperar um evento vulcânico único em décadas. Obrigado @criz0r 
Outra questão: creio ter ouvido ou lido que, no caso de uma erupção explosiva, chega a existir uma "dilatação" do vulcão, parecendo que o mesmo aumenta de tamanho. Para além da sismografia, pode ser esta análise uma forma de antever a erupção deste vulcão?
Pelo que já reparei, uma VEI5 poderá destruir uma vasta área da ilha de Bali, para além da chuva de cinzas nas regiões próximas e de consequências em quase todo o mundo. Se for uma VEI6 podemos inclusive viver um "Inverno Vulcânico"...


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2017 às 16:37)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Outra questão: creio ter ouvido ou lido que, no caso de uma erupção explosiva, chega a existir uma "dilatação" do vulcão, parecendo que o mesmo aumenta de tamanho.



Neste caso, não sei se foi registada dilatação do solo perto do Vulcão mas se for esse o caso é porque a pressão dentro da câmara magmática deve ser exponencial. Como não se têm verificado quaisquer aberturas para uma erupção fissural ou qualquer outra libertação maior de gases vulcânicos para aliviar esta pressão, se existir uma Erupção penso que seja efectivamente algo violenta. Foram registados nas ultimas 24h, cerca de 800 sismos o que por si só deixa antever um cenário de explosividade.
As consequências de uma erupção do Agung, dependendo da magnitude da explosão (se ocorrer) poderão ser trágicas na Ilha. O tráfego aéreo naquela região será certamente muito afectado e na ocorrência de precipitação será sempre ácida. O Katla na Islândia também tem registos de Erupções VEI5 embora a ultima erupção tenha sido sub-glacial mas o suficiente para ter originado enormes cheias devido ao degelo.



> *2.40pm: Mount Agung eruption ‘will be disruptive’*
> 
> Dr Teresa Ubide, a volcanologist from Queensland University says that Mount Agung “is a volcano that can erupt explosively” and warned that the next eruption could cause damages.
> 
> ...





> The number of people who have fled the area around Mount Agung has increased to 96,000, Indonesia's National Disaster Mitigation Agency has said.
> 
> It added that a monitoring centre has recorded more than 800 earthquakes today and that smoke has been observed rising 50m above the crater.



http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...latest-seismic-graphs-news-maps-warnings-live


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2017 às 16:43)

*3.15pm: Nearly 100,000 forced to flee their homes from the deadly volcano*

Indonesian authorities have confirmed that over 96,000 people have now fled the areas surrounding Mount Agung.

The National Disaster Mitigation Agency said that it has observed 800 tremors so far and and a thin cloud of smoke is rising 50 metres above the volcano’s crater.

Agency spokesman Sutopo Purwo Nugroho said that the chances of an eruption at this stage are “quite big”, though a timeframe cannot be specified.

_3pm: Sebastian Kettley taking over live reporting from Reiss Smith_






NC

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...latest-seismic-graphs-news-maps-warnings-live


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2017 às 17:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2017 às 17:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2017 às 18:09)

*6.00pm: Over 800 earthquakes rock Bali as magma approaches the surface* 

The latest update from Indonesia’s National Board for Disaster Management, said that over 800 tremors were detected today.

Sutopo Purwo Nugroho, Head of Information Data and Public Relations Center of BNPB, said in the update: “Mount Agung volcanic activity in Bali is still high.

“Today there were 329 times shallow volcanic earthquakes, 444 deep volcanic earthquake, and 56 local tectonic earthquake. The number and strength of the quakes was bigger than yesterday. 

“Magma movement approaching the surface continues."

Officials have also installed five sirens to want residents of an impeding eruption. 
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...latest-seismic-graphs-news-maps-warnings-live


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2017 às 20:18)

*8.08pm: Warning signs placed around evacuation zone*

Indonesian officials have erected warning signs around Mount Agung’s “danger zone”, according to volcanologist Dr Janine Krippner

The signs read: "You are currently at a radius of 9km from the summit crater of Mount Agung”.

8pm: Joe Tambini taking over live reporting from Sebastian Kettley

*7.02pm: White smoke spotted rising from Mount Agung crater as chances fo eruption "quite large"*

A notice issued by Indonesia’s National Board for Disaster Management, said that plumes of white smoke are escaping the volcano’s crater.

The warning said: “There was white smoke observed some 50m above of peak of the crater.

“The chances of the eruption are quite large. But it can not be ascertained when it will erupt with certainty.

“There are nearly 100,000 people evacuated.”

The disaster management agency also expects the number of refugees to increase as people outside of evacuations zones are also moving to safety. 
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...latest-seismic-graphs-news-maps-warnings-live


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2017 às 16:24)

*3.52pm: Mount Agung enters ‘critical phase’ and could be ‘minutes away’ from erupting*

BBC reporter Hywel Griffith warned that the cataclysmic disaster could be “minutes away”, according to the latest data on Mount Agung.

Speaking from a beach in Bali, Mr Griffith said: "The earthquakes continue coming, the seismic activity is still very frequent. An eruption could be minutes or hours, days or maybe even months away.

"Life on Bali’s tourist beaches is continuing more or less as normal. That’s exactly what the Indonesian Government is hoping for. 

“It sent out a letter addressed to ‘the people of the world’, talking about the fact that Bali is still open for business. Even if there is an eruption they have contingency plans."

*3.30pm: More than 130,000 now displaced by the volcano threat*

Bali officials from the Disaster Mitigation Agency have estimated that the number of evacuees on Bali have swelled to around 134,200 refugees.

The incredible figure is more than double the number of initially estimated population in the danger zone.

The refugees are cantered across more than 500 makeshift evacuation camps and designate buildings. 
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...latest-seismic-graphs-news-maps-warnings-live


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2017 às 17:29)

*Vulcão Monaro Voui força evacuação “sem precedentes” de ilha no Pacífico*
28.09.2017 às 9h37





SOCIAL MEDIA

*Os 11 mil residentes de Ambae, do arquipélago de Vanuatu, estão a ser retirados para outras ilhas por causa da erupção vulcânica. Operação deverá estar concluída na sexta-feira*



JOANA AZEVEDO VIANA

As autoridades de Vanuatu ordenaram esta quinta-feira a evacuação "total e obrigatória" de Ambae, uma das ilhas do arquipélago, onde foi declarado o estado de emergência devido à erupção do vulcão Manaro Voui, informaram os meios de comunicação locais.

“A vida das pessoas de Ambae é a nossa prioridade”, disse o primeiro-ministro do arquipélago do Pacífico Sul, Charlot Salwai, ao ordenar a evacuação "sem precedentes" daquela ilha. Existem cerca de 11 mil residentes em Ambae, seis mil dos quais já tinham sido retirados das suas casas no fim-de-semana face à "erupção moderada" do vulcão. Perante os riscos associados à crescente atividade vulcânia, hoje as autoridades ordenaram a total evacuação da ilha pela primeira vez na história de Vanuatu, uma operação que deverá estar concluída na próxima sexta-feira.

O vulcão, cujo alerta foi fixado na categoria 4 numa escala de 5, está a expelir rochas, gás vulcânico, chuva ácida e cinzas em Ambae, informou o Departamento de Perigos Geológicos do país. "Já retirámos as pessoas das zonas mais elevadas para áreas mais seguras no oeste e no leste da ilha", explicou à AFP Shadrack Welegtabit, diretor da Agência de Gestão de Desastres de Vanuatu, avançando que o alerta poderá ser elevado para o nível mais alto.

Segundo o responsável, há grandes probabilidades de haver uma "erupção total", razão pela qual "temos agora de retirar todas as pessoas da ilha". A Rádio Nova Zelândia aponta que a maioria delas será realojada temporariamente na ilha de Pentecoste, a mais próxima de Ambae.
http://expresso.sapo.pt/internacion...evacuacao-sem-precedentes-de-ilha-no-Pacifico


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2017 às 22:15)

*9.45pm: Steam vapour is now visible above Bali’s Mount Agung volcano.*

The appearance of steam indicates that the mountain is heating up, increasing fears that it could erupt at any moment.

The threat of an impending eruption has had a severe impact on the country’s tourism. The town of Amed, in the north-east of the island is usually full of tourists on diving holidays but is not deserted.

Ni Made Febriana, 13, told ABC: I’m not happy. It's not fun, there are no tourists … they are afraid of earthquakes, and they have evacuated to some places with their friends."
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...latest-seismic-graphs-news-maps-warnings-live


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2017 às 10:45)

karen- @wx_k 39 minHá 39 minutos
Mais
*Mount Agung volcano: Satellite image reveals new crack in crater*
*
10.35: Bali volcano steaming ‘like factory chimney’.
*
Steam continues to rise out of Mount Agung ahead of a probable eruption.

“This morning, steam came out of the crater like smoke from a factory chimney”, said volcanologist Gede Suadikan.

He added that the sulphuric acid vapour coming out of the volcano is thicker now than at the start of the month, showing that the situation inside is changing.

*9.30am: Bali residents recall 1963 eruption*

Two men who survived the 1963 Mount Agung eruption have shared their past experiences.

One said that he is “scared” of another eruption, and recalled how he used a bucket to cover his head from the rocks that fell from the sky.

Another was nonplussed by the volcano. He said that last time it blew, “there was a huge cloud above the mountain and then that cloud fell to the earth in lumps”.

“I remember pointing to the cloud and asking my father what it was,” he told the BBC. “I thought it was a bear, my father said it was a storm.”

*8.30am: Thousands of tremors felt in Bali*

A new graph released by MAGAM Indonesia shows the thousands of tremors felt around Mount Agung.

There have been more than 650 instances of seismic activity recorded each day since last Thursday, September 21. On some days there have been almost 1,000 tremors.
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...latest-seismic-graphs-news-maps-warnings-live


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2017 às 12:08)




----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2017 às 12:51)

Efectivamente, já se iniciou a libertação de gases vulcânicos do cone, nomeadamente vapor de ácido sulfúrico. A pressão dentro da câmara magmática deve ser impressionante a esta altura. A erupção deve estar por horas/dias.












http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...latest-seismic-graphs-news-maps-warnings-live


----------



## fablept (29 Set 2017 às 13:11)

Dentro da cratera..


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2017 às 13:23)

fablept disse:


> Dentro da cratera..



É preciso ter coragem! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2017 às 13:26)




----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2017 às 13:29)

lserpa disse:


> É preciso ter coragem!



Ou insensatez... Lembrei-me logo dos vulcanólogos Maurice y Katia Krafft


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2017 às 13:50)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2017 às 14:26)

Penso que é um misto, de qualquer maneira existem formas bem mais simples e menos perigosas hoje em dia de fazer isso. Um drone por exemplo..


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2017 às 16:57)

criz0r disse:


> Um drone por exemplo..



Pensei exactamente o mesmo, mas parece que "aquelas membros brilhantes" não são fãs de novas tecnologias e gostam de sentir o "calor" da emoção. Se houvesse erupção, os fluxos piroclásticos a 700 kms/h e 1.000 ºC nem que corressem como o Usain Bolt...


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2017 às 17:02)

3.52pm: Bali volcano starting to ‘inflate’

Mount Agung has started to inflate or swell, according to the latest tiltmeter data.

The findings suggest that the volcano is filling with magma and experts now believe an eruption is the most likely outcome for Mount Agung.

Richard Arculus, former professor of geology at Australian National University, told the Wall Street Journal: “It’s much more likely to keep going now then to stop.”






GETTY

Bali volcano update: Mount Agung has started to inflate

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...latest-seismic-graphs-news-maps-warnings-live

Bom, já sabemos quando um balão continua a ser cheio, chega a um ponto de explosão...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2017 às 18:37)

*6.20pm: Bali volcano eruptions could intensify*

Mount Agung’s eruptions could start small and get more violent, according to MAGMA Indonesia.

Kasbani, head of Indonesia’s Geology Agency, said: “If an eruption does occur, it is most likely to be small at first; however, a large eruption may follow. 

“The size of future eruptions cannot be determined with certainty.”
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...latest-seismic-graphs-news-maps-warnings-live


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2017 às 18:53)

Este senhor deve ser o guardião espiritual deste vulcão. Eles têm sempre autorização para ficar junto do seu vulcão. Na Indonésia ao que sei cada vulcão tem um guardião. Lembro-me até que em Maio de 2016 uma das pessoas que morreu no fuxo piroclástico no Vulcão Sinabung foi o seu guardião.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2017 às 20:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2017 às 11:35)

*Saturday September 30*
*11.00am: Eruption 'getting closer'*

Volcanologist Agung Gede Suantika, warned the volcano’s state was now critical.

He said widening fractures in the mountain’s crater with smoke pouring out of it showed an eruption was now very close.

Mr Suantika said: "The presence of fractures shows the source of the eruption energy getting closer to the surface.”

*3.42am: Stations routinely collect data on tremors within Agung*

Emeritus Professor Richard Arculus from Australian National University said there was a high chance of the volcano erupting by the end of the week.

He said: ”Seventy to 80 per cent within days, probably 90 per cent within weeks to months, but I'm reserving that 10 per cent in case it doesn't happen — so the odds are on, but whether it proceeds to an eruption or not is still uncertain.”
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...latest-seismic-graphs-news-maps-warnings-live


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2017 às 15:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2017 às 18:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2017 às 08:25)

https://magma.vsi.esdm.go.id/


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2017 às 15:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2017 às 15:40)

Sismograma do Vulcão Agung live: https://magma.vsi.esdm.go.id/live/seismogram/


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2017 às 13:29)

1pm: Photos show Mount Sinabung erupting

As Bali’s largest volcano Mount Agung threatens to erupt, the shocking images below show nearby Mount Sinabung exploding on Sunday (October 1).

The volcano spewed lava and blasted plumes of ash 2.5km into the air.

Like Mount Agung, Sinabung sits on the deadly Pacific Ring of Fire in Indonesia.

Locals have been warned to stay at least 7km away, after Sinabung killed 10 people when it erupted earlier this year.

8.30am: Seismologist says 'swarms of activity' can last years 

At the government observation base, senior seismologist Devy Kamil told the BBC: ”There are some examples where you have swarms of activity for as long as six years… and it is not always ended by an eruption."







AVALON

Bali volcano update: Mount Sinabung was spewing hot ash on Sunday





AVALON

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...latest-seismic-graphs-news-maps-warnings-live


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2017 às 20:36)

*7.34pm: Seismic activity slows under Bali volcano*

Volcanic and seismic activites within Mount Agung have slightly decreased over the past two days, according to Indonesia’s Center for Volcanology and Geological Disaster Mitigation (PVMBG).

Gede Suantika of the PVMBG said: ”Based on the record of the monitoring post, the number of tremors has dropped since two days ago.”

However, Bali will remain under the highest possible volcano alert as volcanic activity is still considered to be high.

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...latest-seismic-graphs-news-maps-warnings-live


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2017 às 09:46)

7.30am: No change in Mount Agung

More than a week after the volcanic threat level was raised to its maximum, earthquakes continue to rock the area surrounding Mount Agung – although there has been a slight decrease.

A level 4 alert remains, with a 9 to 12 km exclusion zone in place.

Volcanologists are unable to predict exactly when Agung will erupt.

_7.30am: Reiss Smith taking over live reporting from Joe Tambini_






MAGMA INDONESIA

Bali volcano: Seismic activity chart
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...latest-seismic-graphs-news-maps-warnings-live


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2017 às 12:28)

*Wednesday October 4*

*12.00pm: ‘Volcanic bomb’ warning for Bali*

Bali has been warned that Mount Agung could hurl “volcanic bombs” out of its cone as it erupts.

Molten rocks can be ejected from the volcano’s cone and solidify as they fall to the ground.

The map below shows that the rocks are expected to fall as far as 6km away from Agung’s cone, and could reach a distance of 9km.

Ash and small debris could land as far as 12km away.






REUTERS

Bali volcano: Mount Agung 'volcanic bomb' map





REUTERS

Bali volcano: Mount Agung tremors graph
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...tion-latest-news-graphs-maps-seismic-warnings


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2017 às 20:04)

http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/database/?pageid=event_desc&edis_id=VE-20171004-60072-GTM

Volcano Eruption in Guatemala on October 04 2017 04:58 PM (UTC). 

The Fuego Volcano in south Guatemala burst into life on Wednesday plumes of ash blew into the sky in what has been described as on of *"the largest recorded eruptions" in the volcano's history*. The volcano, known locally as Volcan de Fuego, which translates as 'Volcano of Fire', is an extremely active volcano, and this is the seventh time this year that it has erupted.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2017 às 11:15)

*'Earthquake swarm' at Yellowstone longest ever recorded, scientists fascinated*

http://www.wfsb.com/story/36523576/...e-longest-ever-recorded-scientists-fascinated


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2017 às 21:49)

*8.43pm: As Mount Agung remains a threat, the region could also be hit by another eruption*

Mount Sinabung on verge of eruption as it hits same danger level as Bali’s Agung.

The latest images, taken from the nearby Raman village in Karo, North Sumatra, come as officials raise its volcanic alert to the highest level possible - meaning an eruption is possible within 24 hours

*3.31pm: Bali volcano ‘not slowing down’*

A volcanologist has warned Bali residents that Mount Agung is still dangerous and could erupt at any time.

Dr Janine Kripper, who is watching the seismic activity of Mount Agung closely, said the volcano “is not slowing down”.

Speaking to Perth Now, she said: “Right now, from the latest reports, it’s not slowing down,” she said.

“Sometimes magma does move a little faster and sometimes it takes a little longer... right now the potential for an eruption is still high.”

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...tion-latest-news-graphs-maps-seismic-warnings


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 11:12)

*Shinmoedake volcano eruption warning raised to Level 2 as tremors increase*

KYODO


The Meteorological Agency has raised the warning level by one notch against a volcanic eruption for Shinmoedake peak, located in the Kirishima mountain range bordering between Kagoshima and Miyazaki prefectures.

The agency took the step late Thursday night, saying it issued a Level 2 warning for Shinmoedake in light of a recent series of small volcanic tremors observed in the area.

A Level 2 warning restricts entry to areas near the mouth of the volcano, while a Level 1 warning only tells the public of its existence. Level 5, the highest alert, urges people to evacuate.

According to the agency, 12 tremors were observed on Shinmoedake on Sept. 23, and 39 on Oct. 4. The number continues to rise.

Given the developments, small-scale eruptions could occur soon, and rocks could be spewed within a 1-km radius from the mouth, the agency said.

The agency lowered its warning level from 2 to 1 on May 26 after signs that volcanic activity had subsided.
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...raised-level-2-tremors-increase/#.WddU4VtSyaG


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 15:27)

*Friday October 6

2.39pm: Bali volcano hit by 1-3 earthquakes per minute*

Agung is being rocked by an average 1-3 earthquakes per minute, according to MAMGMA Indonesia.

Since September 24, shallow volcanic earthquakes have increased to more than 200 per day, indicating that magmatic activity is still dangerously high. 

The strongest tremor to hit Agung so far was a magnitude 4.3 quake that stuck on September 24.

A MAGAMA Indonesia report said: “The rate of volcanic earthquakes in the last 12 days has not accelerated but continues to fluctuate at high levels. 

“On average, there are still 1-3 earthquakes per minute with the total number reaching greater than 600 per day.”

*
12.30pm: Bali volcano ‘exhibiting heightened unrest’*

Mount Agung is emitting a continuous white plume from its crater and MAGAMA Indonesia has warned that the volcano is increasingly likely to erupt.

“Based on our visual and instrumental observation, Agung volcano is exhibiting heightened unrest with increased likelihood of eruption,” MAGMA Indonesia said.

“Low pressure white plume, likely dominated by water vapour, is observed emitting continuously from the main crater at 12.45am UTC (7.45am Central Indonesia Time).

“Plume is observed emitting continuously from the main crater and reached an altitude of approximately 100 m and moving to West.”
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...tion-latest-news-graphs-maps-seismic-warnings


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 16:55)

*4.45pm: Agung showing ‘continued inflation’*

Mount Agung has become increasingly active after a brief period of calming, according to MAGMA Indonesia. 

A report released yesterday said: “Tiltmeter observations showed a sudden deflation on October 1, 2017, but following days until today showed continued inflation.”

Tiltmeters are used to monitor changes on the surface of volcanoes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 17:12)

*
5.01pm: Volcano alert raised for nearby Lewotolo *

Amid fears that Mount Agung could erupt at any minute, the alert for the nearby Lewotolo volcano has been raised from level one to level two. 

Like Agung, Lewotolo sits on the Pacific Ring of Fire in Indonesia - the most active earthquake belt on the planet. 

An 2km exclusion zone around the crater has been recommended, according to Volcano Discovery.
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...ews-latest-graphs-maps-seismic-warnings-erupt


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 18:18)

EPA

Bali volcano update: Steam pouring out of Mount Agung
*5.13pm: Shocking image shows steam pouring out of Bali volcano*

Taken from Datah Village in Karangasem, Bali today, the photo above shows plumes of white steam rising from the Crater of Mount Agung.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 18:49)

*Crise sísmica em La Palma (Canárias)*


http://www.ign.es/web/resources/volcanologia/tproximos/canarias.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 19:08)

Latest news about the swarm of LA Palma

There are already 58 earthquakes located on the south ridge of LA Palma and surely there are more without. The Seismic Swarm began on October 7 in the morning being the last earthquake located this morning October 9 at 06:11:37.

The National Geographic Institute (IGN) will increase volcanic surveillance in LA Palma. Tomorrow Tuesday, the installation work of three mobile stations of the volcanic surveillance network will begin, which add up to the five fixed ones.

The Director of the National Geographic Institute (IGN) in the Canary Islands, María José Blanco Blanco, will move to the island in the company of a multidisciplinary team specializing in geodetic, geophysical and geochemical techniques that will follow up on the ground of the tremors.

"at the moment we can only see the seismic activity that continues although with a much lower frequency located in the same area, North of the canaries, where the entire seismicity of the seismic swarm is located", he explained white, and added that " it seems to be located at less depth, but it is true that the errors in the depths do not allow us to confirm that they are really getting smaller ". " we will make a densification of the volcanic surveillance network in LA Palma with three new mobile stations ", He's insured.
Yesterday Maria José Blanco pointed out that earthquakes are being carefully analysed, stressing that "it is the first time that a swarm of earthquakes on earth has been recorded on the ground since the island has instrumentation". Seismic Surveillance was launched in the 70 s, approximately, with a first station in the ravine of the anguish.

He insisted that " since we have the network, which has been dense for a short time, there has never been a seismicity of this style ". he stressed that " there is more seismicity than is being locating, but cannot be recorded because The earthquakes are very small ".

Last hour: in view of non-REGULAR SEISMIC ACTIVITY - SEISMIC SWARM-registered since last Saturday in LA Palma, the territorial policy department, sustainability and security of the canary islands government, in implementation of the special plan for civil protection and risk-based emergencies Volcanic (Pevolca), has convened for the next Wednesday, 11 October, the scientific committee for the evaluation and monitoring of volcanic phenomena, in order to assess data from networks and surveillance stations on the island.

http://www.eldiario.es/lapalmaahora...ra-Palma-enjambre-terremotos_0_695030749.html

http://www.eldiario.es/lapalmaahora/Intensifican-vigilancia-volcanica-Cumbre-Vieja_0_695380758.html

http://www.gobiernodecanarias.org/n...ma-ocasiones-anteriores-situaciones-similares


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 10:57)

*
8.55am: Earthquakes continue in Bali*

Hundreds of tremors continue to rock Mount Agung more than two weeks after the volcanic threat level was raised to its maximum.

Yesterday, 317 shallow earthquakes, 484 deep earthquakes and 23 local earthquakes were recorded.

A thick ash column was observed rising to a height of 2000m.

_8.55am: Reiss Smith taking over live reporting from Joe Tambini._







MAGMA INDONESIA

Bali volcano: Latest seismograph


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 08:46)




----------



## lserpa (12 Out 2017 às 23:13)

‪ 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2017 às 03:31)

*Kirishima - Japão*

O vulcão Kirishima apresentou um aumento da atividade sísmica no começo do mês e isso fez com que o nível de alerta fosse aumentado para 2.
Ontem o vulcão localizado na região de Kyushu, Japão entrou em erupção expelindo uma coluna de cinzas e gases.
A JMA elevou o nível de alerta para 3 e a área ao redor do vulcão foi declarado como zona de exclusão.
Houve registro de queda de cinzas em vilas próximas do vulcão.
A última erupção havia sido registrada em setembro de 2011.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2017 às 18:43)

Sutopo Purwo Nugroho, Head of Information, Data, and Public Relations of at the National Disaster Management Agency (BNPB), Sutopo Purwo Nugroho, said the sulfuric steam generated at the Mount Agung crater has fluctuated. Rumbles can be heard at the crater, and the smell of sulfur is very strong.

Sutopo said the conditions indicate that the magma has reached the surface.

http://www.en.netralnews.com/news/currentnews/read/13507/bnpb.thickness.of.mount.agung.crater…s.sulfuric.steam.fluctuates


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2017 às 14:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2017 às 14:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 10:19)

Sismos harmónicos no vulcão Agung...


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Out 2017 às 10:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sismos harmónicos no vulcão Agung...



Erupção eminente ou mais do mesmo?? Se ocorrer a erupção esperada, vamos ter um grande evento vulcânico conforme as previsões??


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 10:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Erupção eminente ou mais do mesmo?? Se ocorrer a erupção esperada, vamos ter um grande evento vulcânico conforme as previsões??


É cedo para dizer, seja como for os indicadores vão-se agravando. Ontem as autoridades diziam que o magma já tinha chegado à superfície. Acontece que este deve ser muito viscoso. Também está a haver muita libertação de gases e enxofre. É ir acompanhando, mas tremores harmónicos costumam ser sinal de erupção próxima.


----------



## The Weatherman (24 Out 2017 às 10:35)

Forte movimentação do magma próximo da superfície. A erupção deve estar eminente.


----------



## The Weatherman (24 Out 2017 às 10:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



O som de fundo contrasta com a gravidade da situação.


----------



## fablept (24 Out 2017 às 10:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sismos harmónicos no vulcão Agung...



Grande maioria do sismograma são sismos. Tremores harmônicos são dificeis de encontrar num sismograma assim, a não ser que seja um tremor muito superficial, perto da estação..nota-se pela linha do sismograma a ficar espessa durante muito tempo (tremor contínuo)..mas que facilmente é confundido com o vento. Mas talvez a partir das 08h?
As marcas a vermelho são triggers do programa para detectar sismos automaticamente.

O registo às 20:22 aparenta ser um sismo do tipo "tornillo"..não muito comum de se ver.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 10:49)

fablept disse:


> Grande maioria do sismograma são sismos. Tremores harmônicos são dificeis de encontrar num sismograma assim, a não ser que seja um tremor muito superficial, perto da estação..nota-se pela linha do sismograma a ficar espessa durante muito tempo (tremor contínuo)..mas que facilmente é confundido com o vento. Mas talvez a partir das 08h?
> As marcas a vermelho são triggers do programa para detectar sismos automaticamente.
> 
> O registo às 20:22 aparenta ser um sismo do tipo "tornillo"..não muito comum de se ver.


Sim eu sei que é difícil ver, mas o que digo ser tremor harmónico é a ultima linha das 15.30 em que a amplitude aumenta bastante.


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Out 2017 às 10:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É ir acompanhando, mas tremores harmónicos costumam ser sinal de erupção próxima.





The Weatherman disse:


> Forte movimentação do magma próximo da superfície. A erupção deve estar eminente.



Então, vamos ver se é desta que saí a rolha da garrafa de Champanhe. 
Se ocorrer uma erupção IEV 5 ou 6 no próximos dias, poderá influenciar o inverno no hemisfério Norte... Com o correr deste Verãoutono e a continuação da seca, só faltava um Inverno gélido e seco...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 10:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 11:01)

Monitoring of the Last 6 Hours, Great Mountain Activities Declining 
http://www.skanaa.com/id/news/detail/pantauan-6-jam-terakhir-aktivitas-gunung-agung-menurun/okezone

LOL


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 11:10)

Este live feed é interessante porque tem o sismógrafo em directo


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Out 2017 às 11:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Este live feed é interessante porque tem o sismógrafo em directo



Pena que não seja em directo, pois lá são 18.14h e no vídeo aparecem as 13.32h...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 11:18)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pena que não seja em directo, pois lá são 18.14h e no vídeo aparecem as 13.32h...


Pensava que era... sorry!


----------



## fablept (24 Out 2017 às 14:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim eu sei que é difícil ver, mas o que digo ser tremor harmónico é a ultima linha das 15.30 em que a amplitude aumenta bastante.



Não tinha visto as linhas a partir das 15.30, mas dá mesmo a sensação de tremor harmónico a partir dessa hora.

O sinal das 18.40, é muito suspeito..longo demais para ser um sismo local, o trigger geralmente nao detecta tremor e explosões, deve ser este sismo:
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=626022


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 16:11)

O Vulcão Bardarbunga na Islândia também não quer ficar atrás...  

*Tuesday
24.10.2017 14:18:30 64.621 -17.443 6.5 km 4.1 99.0 4.6 km ESE of Bárðarbunga *


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Out 2017 às 16:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O Vulcão Bardarbunga na Islândia também não quer ficar atrás...



Esse é outro que gosta de erupções violentas... A mais violenta chegou a VEI6...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 16:22)

Mais um:  
*Tuesday
24.10.2017 14:54:36 64.621 -17.430 1.4 km 3.4 99.0 5.1 km ESE of Bárðarbunga *


----------



## The Weatherman (25 Out 2017 às 10:32)

Sismograma do G. Agung com taxa de atualização de 60s.

https://magma.vsi.esdm.go.id/live/seismogram/


----------



## The Weatherman (25 Out 2017 às 10:34)

Live Webcams do G. Agung


----------



## The Weatherman (25 Out 2017 às 11:04)

Toda a informação sobre o G. Agung condensada num live stream:


(coloco apenas o link porque o autor não permite a visualização noutros sites )

Outro live stream:


----------



## The Weatherman (26 Out 2017 às 09:40)

Pluma de vapor bem visivel no G. Agung (live stream)


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2017 às 16:42)

* Strongest earthquakes in Bárðarbunga volcano since February 2015 *
Posted on October 27, 2017 by Jón Frímann
Yesterday (26-October-2017) and today (27-10-2017) two strongest earthquake took place in Báðarbunga volcano since end of the eruption in February 2015. The magnitudes of earthquakes so far are two Mw4.7, One magnitude Mw3,9 and one Mw3,2 earthquake. So far other earthquakes have been smaller in magnitude. No harmonic tremor has been detected so far, but given the location an eruption might start in other part of the caldera without warning even if the earthquake swarm activity is happening in the northern part of the Bárðarbunga volcano caldera.

At the moment no eruption has been detected. But this strong and increasing earthquake activity suggest that magma pressure inside Bárðarbunga volcano might be reaching critical point. If it has not reached critical point already. For the next 24 – 36 hours really bad weather is forecasted in Iceland. With wind gusts forecasted up to 45m/s in the highland and in northern Iceland. This bad weather is going to cause problems in detecting earthquakes in Bárðarbunga volcano and elsewhere.
http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=7150

Friday
27.10.2017 00:16:39 64.673 -17.469 3.1 km *4.7* 99.0 4.6 km NE of Bárðarbunga

Thursday
26.10.2017 23:26:31 64.664 -17.416 5.0 km *4.7* 99.0 5.9 km ENE of Bárðarbunga

Thursday
26.10.2017 23:03:19 64.687 -17.475 0.1 km *3.2* 99.0 5.7 km NNE of Bárðarbunga
Thursday
26.10.2017 23:02:07 64.684 -17.460 4.1 km *3.9* 99.0 5.9 km NNE of Bárðarbunga
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/#view=map


----------



## vitoreis (29 Out 2017 às 21:57)

Agung: nível de alerta desceu de IV para III em 29-10-2017:
https://magma.vsi.esdm.go.id/press/view.php?id=107


----------



## The Weatherman (2 Nov 2017 às 15:35)

O Bardarbunga está bastante animado com vários sismos próximos da superfície. A acompanhar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2017 às 18:02)

The Weatherman disse:


> O Bardarbunga está bastante animado com vários sismos próximos da superfície. A acompanhar...


http://baering.github.io/


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Nov 2017 às 10:22)

Live Webcams do G. Agung (streams atualizados)


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Nov 2017 às 10:24)

G. Agung - Live stream das webcams com sismograma


----------



## The Weatherman (6 Nov 2017 às 15:42)

O vulcão Popocatépetl entrou em erupção este fim de semana.


----------



## The Weatherman (6 Nov 2017 às 15:44)

Live stream do  vulcão Popocatépetl


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2017 às 15:56)




----------



## The Weatherman (7 Nov 2017 às 15:45)

G. Agung - Live stream das webcams com sismograma


----------



## The Weatherman (7 Nov 2017 às 15:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2017 às 17:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2017 às 09:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 09:34)

*Yellow alert put up for Öræfajökull volcano*

A new caldera, measuring a diameter of one kilometres has been formed in this last week in Öræfajökull glacier, a caldera spotted via satellite images of the glacier. 

According to the Iceland Met Office this caldera shows increased activity in Öræfajökull which is located in Vatnajökull, Iceland's largest glacier. 

A great sulphuric stench has eminated from the river Kvíá last week and is caused by increased geothermal activity within the caldera.

Increased seismic activity has occured in the area in recent months, activity which has subsided in recent days. The volcano hasn't erupted since 1727. There are still no signs of an imminent eruption states an announcement from the Met Office. However, the safety code has been put up to yellow. 

http://icelandmonitor.mbl.is/news/n...yellow_alert_put_up_for_oraefajokull_volcano/


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 09:35)

*Dated 16. November*

*Sulphur smell from Kvíá glacier river that comes from Öræfajökull volcano*

Today (16-November-2017) it was reported that sulphur smell was felt from a glacier river that comes from Öræfajökull volcano. The glacier river in question is called Kvíá and is a small and short glacier rivers on the south side. Currently there are no conductivity measurements on the glacier rives that comes from Öræfajökull volcano. The plan is that such measurements are going to start soon around Öræfajökull volcano. Along with gas measurements.

*This change suggests that a hydrothermal systems have opened up somewhere under the glacier in Öræfajökull volcano. This means that magma has now reached depth of 1 km or less.* For the past few days the earthquake activity in Öræfajökull volcano has been getting lower then during the last few weeks when up to 50 earthquakes was being recorded during each week. Earthquake activity continues today, but at much lower rates than before at the moment.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 14:32)

Öræfajökull 17. nóvember 2017. Ágúst J. Magnússon.
*A new ice-cauldron in Öræfajökull volcano*

17.11.2017

New satellite images of Öræfajökull volcano shows that a new ice-cauldron has formed within the caldera in the last week. Pilot flying over the area took pictures of the cauldron today and sent them to the Icelandic Meteorological Office. The cauldron is about 1 km in diameter and it reflects a recent increase in geothermal activity within the caldera.

It seems that geothermal water has been slowly released from underneath the cauldron to the glacial river of the Kvíárjökull outlet-glacier (SE flank of Öræfajökull volcano). Associated with this water release sulphur smell has been reported nearby Kvíárjökull since last week. Most of the water has probably already been released. An increase in the seismic activity has been recorded for the last few months, but for the past days it has been low. This data indicates increased activity of the volcano which has not erupted since 1727. Currently there are no signs of an imminent eruption.

The Icelandic Coast Guard will fly over the area with scientists tomorrow to collect additional data and samples. The Icelandic Meteorological Office has increased the surveillance of the area and is monitoring the volcano closely in collaboration with scientists from the University of Iceland and the Icelandic Civil Protection Authorities.

The Icelandic Meteorological Office has in light of this elevated activity raised the aviation color code for Öræfajökull to yellow.







_Landsat image from 17 November 2017._






_Landsat image from 1 November 2017.
http://en.vedur.is/about-imo/news/a-new-ice-cauldron-in-oraefajokull-volcano_


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 20:38)

*Uncertainly level declared for Öræfajökull volcano, aviation code moved to yellow alert*
Posted on November 18, 2017 by Jón Frímann
Yesterday the Department of Civil Protection and Emergency Management declared uncertainty level for Öræfajökull volcano. Aviation colour code was also moved up to yellow alert level (can be viewed here).

Current status is that a ice cauldron has formed in the centre of the Öræfajökull volcano caldera. It is about 1 km wide and around 21 to 25 meters deep according to early measurements. *This is the first time in documented history that such ice cauldrons has formed in Öræfajökull volcano.* It is now believed that the ice cauldron has been emptying it self all week resulting in smell of sulphur in Kvíá glacier river. The glacier river can be viewed here on Google Maps Street View. Currently there is not a lot of earthquake activity happening in Öræfajökull volcano. This is to be expected (I guess). *It is also worth noting that Öræfajökull volcano did do in few months what took Eyjafjallajökull volcano 16 years to do until an eruption happened.*

There is not a lot of details on earlier eruptions from Öræfajökull volcano. Earliest eruption to our in time took place between 1727 and until 1728 (289 years). Before that an eruption took place in 1362 (655 years) and lasted for five months. Currently I don’t have a lot of information about the current status. This is due to lack of measurements as it was not expected that Öræfajökull volcano would do this even if earthquake activity was happening in the volcano. It was only from October (it seems) that it was figured out that something was going on in Öræfajökull volcano.


No earthquake activity in Öræfajökull volcano during the past 48 hours.

More news regarding Katla..

*Two cauldrons were spotted there today during a flyover.
Conductivity in Múlakvísl is at an all time high, nearing 600 uS/cm*

 www.jonfr.com


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 21:42)

*There was also inflation found in Öraefajökull volcano.* 
http://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2017/11/10/thekktar_eldstodvar_ad_thenjast_ut/

*There seems to be a link between Öraefajökull and the Eastern Rift Zone.*
https://link.springer.com/content/pdf/10.1007/s00410-013-0959-1.pdf


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 21:54)

Artigo excelente como sempre... deixo aqui as conclusões:

*Conclusion and thoughts*





Öraefajökull from air.

It is important to once more state that volcanoes can have large intrusions that does not cause eruptions.

But, as I said in the beginning, this is a volcano that I do not want to see erupt. Because this is as far as we know the most dangerous volcano in Iceland for the local inhabitants. I am though certain that the competent Icelanders can solve the problems with eventual evacuations of both people and animals before an eruption occurs. It would still though be an economic disaster for the country.

The reason for it being so dangerous is that the magma type it erupt is highly prone to be explosive, and we do know that it is full of volatile gases and that it is hotter than usual. This is a bad recipe, nobody likes turbo-charged rhyolite.

The second problem is the lack of knowledge and historical records of how the volcano behave prior to an eruption. The small few things we do know indicates that the current behaviour is how the volcano behaves prior to an eruption, but that there can be decades long waiting time from reactivation to the final eruption.

And due to our technical knowhow, we do not only face a potential disaster stretching 160 or more kilometres in south eastern Iceland, we also risk losing the ability to fly for weeks or even months. Because this would be a very ashy history indeed.

One way to try to comprehend Öraefajökull is to go beyond the scope of Iceland, because it more resembles a large subduction resurging caldera, than the typical Icelandic volcano. Yes, it is not going to super-erupt, but it will produce a similar eruption on a smaller scale with similar characteristics.

I still hope that the volcano will calm down, but if not, I wish all the people in the region the best possible outcome. I know that the Icelandic authorities are the best in a crisis, so they are in good hands. Remember, better to be safe than sorry for eternity.

*CARL REHNBERG
http://www.volcanocafe.org/oraefajokull-a-challenge-for-volcanology/*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2017 às 19:52)

*Está a começar uma crise sísmica no vulcão Öræfajökull. Para já pequena... Só para lembrar que este é o quarto maior vulcão activo na Europa!*

http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/

The four step evacuation plan the police is currently working with in case things start to heat up, stuff will be added and more finely tuned as more info comes along from scientists, locals and other authorities

Step a:
• Roads leading from highway 1 closed
• External closures installed
• Closures will be at Lómagnúp in the west and Jökulsárlón in the east
• Only residents, scientists, emergency services, transports and other necessary traffic are allowed to enter the area
• Transfer of livestock prepared

Level b:
• All tourists and others who do not need to be in the area should leave it
• Livestock moved away
• Block all traffic into the area other than for emergency services and scientists

Level c:
• Full evacuation of the area

Level d:
• Closures moved west and east with respect to forecasts of ash fall
• Evacuation area re evaluated with respect to forecasts of ash fall





http://www.visir.is/g/2017171118713/rymingaraaetlun-utfaerd-med-hjalp-ibua-vid-oraefajokul


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2017 às 20:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2017 às 20:17)

*Civil protection is now saying flooding can reach humam settlements in 20 minutes.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2017 às 20:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Civil protection is now saying flooding can reach humam settlements in 20 minutes.*


http://www.ruv.is/frett/flod-gaeti-nad-mannabyggd-a-20-minutum


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2017 às 21:09)

http://hraun.vedur.is/ja/drumplot/drumplot/fal_highpass_2.0.png


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2017 às 22:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2017 às 23:33)




----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2017 às 00:00)

@luismeteo3 excelente pesquisa como sempre 

Só para complementar, de acordo com o que estive a 'cuscar', este Vulcão é um Estratovulcão Sub-Glacial dos muitos que existem na Islândia.
Tem um histórico de erupções VEI4 em 1728 e VEI5 em 1362 ambas com registos de inundações derivadas do degelo de parte do Glaciar Vatnajökull.

Julgo que o membro @irpsit pode elucidar-nos melhor acerca deste Vulcão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2017 às 09:15)

criz0r disse:


> @luismeteo3 excelente pesquisa como sempre
> 
> Só para complementar, de acordo com o que estive a 'cuscar', este Vulcão é um Estratovulcão Sub-Glacial dos muitos que existem na Islândia.
> Tem um histórico de erupções VEI4 em 1728 e VEI5 em 1362 ambas com registos de inundações derivadas do degelo de parte do Glaciar Vatnajökull.
> ...


Muito obrigado! A erupção de 1362 foi de VEI6 similar á erupção do vulcão Pinatubo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2017 às 09:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2017 às 11:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2017 às 15:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2017 às 20:12)

Ármann Höskuldsson volcanologist says that Öræfajökull is getting ready for the eruption, but it is impossible to tell when the eruption will be. The eruption of the glacier, which dates back to the 14th century, is the largest eruption in Europe for two thousand years.
Gos has been in Öræfajökull twice since Iceland was built. The first one was 1362 and later 1727. The eruption of 1362 penetrates the volcanic eruptions. Ármann Höskuldsson volcanologist at the University of Iceland says that the eruption is clearly the largest in Iceland and the largest in Europe.

Then this eruption will be the biggest soda after Vesuvius 79.

The eruption in Vesuvius became 79, and most of it is known because the city of Pompei fell under cover of a teat that rained over it. Ármann, together with Þorvaldur Þórðarsyni, studied the eruption in the glacier in 1362. And they now think they have a good picture of what happened. They believe in the eruption a so-called gasp or ash cloud has come to an endless speed down the hills of the mountain.

We see everywhere we know they are at the beginning of a gossip. They follow the mosquito net. There is more stuff in them and these are a fancy cloud that brings down the mountain slopes at 100 to 150 kilometers.

Men should get out of the area
The eruption does not mean that both creatures and humans died in the Öræfasveit, which was then called the Little-Hague. It is estimated that 200 to 300 people have lived there. Ármann says that the aspiration of eruption is a few, and under current circumstances, he says there is time to warn.

In the worst case, when the eruption rises and begins to fall together, we are talking about an hour. Men should be able to get out of the area at that time.

Burning hot jelly
During the eruption in 1362, huge amounts of gossip spilled up from the earth's soil or 5 to 10 square kilometers. Wind was, however, advantageous, but the eruption and weeks were spread over a large area.

Gosum in Öræfajökull is also accompanied by a runaway race, with short notice. The eruptions that are burning hot melt the glacier on their way down the slopes. The race that struck the eruption in 1727 had the distinctive character that it was boiling hot.

It's really the only race that knows it's hot for those who hit it badly.

Is getting ready
But what's going on in the glacier right now? There has been increased tremor activity. There is a boiler on the snow bubble, which is probably due to geothermal energy that has managed to melt the ice.

We know that he's gone. He is getting ready for a soda. It's quite smart. Then it only comes to light how long it's awake. This is a large and large volcano. Stands quite far from the hot box. It's a cold but not hot volcano. So for the magic to get up there is an effort. This means that tremor activity has to increase considerably. However, it is very difficult to tell how long it takes. Eyjafjallajökull, 16 to 18 years. It may well be that Öræfajökull not only takes a few months to get into a soda, but it has to be seen.
http://ruv.is/frett/jokullinn-ad-gera-sig-klaran


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2017 às 21:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 13:04)

*Começou uma erupção de pequena escala no vulcão Agung...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 13:04)

Agung 20171121/0939Z
(1) VOLCANO OBSERVATORY NOTICE FOR AVIATION – VONA
(2) Issued : 20171121/0939Z
(3) Volcano : Agung (264020)
(4) Current Aviation Colour Code : ORANGE
(5) Previous Aviation Colour Code : yellow
(6) Source : Agung Volcano Observatory
(7) Notice Number : 2017AGU15
(8) Volcano Location : S 08 deg 20 min 31 sec E 115 deg 30 min 29 sec
(9) Area : Bali, Indonesia
(10) Summit Elevation : 10054 FT (3142 M)
(11) Volcanic Activity Summary : Eruption with volcanic ash cloud started at 0905 UTC (1705 LT). Eruption and ash emission is continuing.
(12) Volcanic Cloud Height : Best estimate of ash-cloud top is around 12294 FT (3842 M) above sea level, may be higher than what can be observed clearly. Source of height data: ground observer.
(13) Other Volcanic Cloud Information : Ash cloud moving to east – south east.
(14) Remarks : Seismic activity is characterized by volcano tectonic earthquakes.
(15) Contacts : Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources
Geological Agency
Center for Volcanology and Geological Hazard Mitigation (CVGHM)
Tel: +62-22-727-2606
Facsimile: +62-22-720-2761
Email : vsi@vsi.esdm.go.id, gunungapi@vsi.esdm.go.id
(16) Next Notice : A new VONA will be issued if conditions change significantly or the colour code is changes.
Latest Volcanic information is posted at VONA | MAGMA Indonesia Website
Link : https://magma.vsi.esdm.go.id/vona/
Agung 20171121/0939Z


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 13:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 13:25)

Date: November 21, 2017

Mount Agung eruption Tuesday, November 21, 2017 at 17.05 WITA

Mount Agung eruption occurred in Karangasem regency, Bali province at 17:05 WITA. Smoke is observed with medium pressure with a thick gray color and with a maximum height of about 700 m above the peak. The blasting ash blows weakly towards the East-Southeast.

The eruption is still ongoing. Communities remain calm, but always follow the recommendations of the Center for Volcanology and Geological Hazard Mitigation (PVMBG), Geological Agency, Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) in Level III Status (Siaga).

Recommendation:

Communities around Gunung Agung and climbers / visitors / tourists not to be on, do not climb and do not do any activity in the Estimate Zone of danger in the area of the crater of Mount Agung and in all areas within a radius of 6 km from the summit crater of Mount Agung and added sectoral expansion to North-Northeast and Southeast-South-Southwest as far as 7.5 km.

Estimated Zone The dangers are dynamic and continuously evaluated and can be changed at any time following the most recent / latest Gunung Agung observation data. Areas affected include Br. Br. Belong, Pucang, and Pengalusan (Desa Ban); Dusun Br. Badeg Kelodan, Central Badeg, Badegdukuh, Telunbuana, Pura, Over and Sogra (Sebudi Village); Dusun Br. Kesimpar, Kidulingkreteg, Putung, Temukus, Besakih and Jugul (Besakih Village); Dusun Br. Bukitpaon and Tanaharon (Desa Buana Giri); Dusun Br. Yehkori, Untalan, Galih and Pesagi (Jungutan Village); and some areas of Dukuh Village.

If the eruption occurs then another potential danger that can occur is the occurrence of heavy ash rain that hit the entire Estimated Danger Zone. Heavy ash rain may also extend its impact beyond the Estimated Danger Zone depending on the direction and speed of the wind. By the time this recommendation is lowered, the wind blows predominantly towards the South-Southeast. Therefore, it is expected that this can be anticipated early especially in determining the location of the refugees.

Given the potential dangers of volcanic ash that can cause acute respiratory distress (ISPA) in humans it is expected that all communities, primarily living around Mount Agung and on the island of Bali, immediately prepare masks cover the nose and mouth and eye protection in an effort to anticipate the potential danger of ash volcanic.

Local Government and its staffs as well as BNPB to immediately assist in establishing the communication network via cellular phone (WhatsApp Group) as well as integrated radio communication to overcome the limitations of cell phone signal among the parties related to Mount Agung eruption disaster mitigation. It is expected that a routine and fast information dissemination process can be well organized.

All stakeholders in the aviation sector continue to follow the progress of Gunung Agung’s activities on a regular basis as observational data can be rapidly changing so that preventive measures to ensure air safety can be done.

All parties to maintain the atmosphere atmosphere on the island of Bali, do not spread false news (hoax) and not hooked issues about the eruption of G. Agung is not clear source.

PVMBG, Geological Agency, Ministry of ESDM continue to coordinate with Local Government, BNPB, BPBD Bali Province and BPBD Kabupaten Karangasem in giving information about activity of Gunung Agung.

Communities around Gunung Agung and climbers / visitors / tourists are expected to remain calm while maintaining vigilance and following the appeal of Local Government, District / City Government, Provincial / District / City BPBD and other related apparatus in accordance with recommendations issued by the Center for Volcanology and Geological Disaster Mitigation, Geological Agency, so that if rapid strategic mitigation efforts are needed, it can be done immediately and without waiting for a long time.

All communities and local governments, BNPB, BPBD Bali Province, BPBD Kabupaten Karangasem, and other relevant agencies can monitor the development of activity levels and recommendations of Mount Agung at any time through the application MAGMA Indonesia which can be accessed through the website https: //magma.vsi.esdm. go.id or through the Android MAGMA Indonesia app that can be downloaded on Google Play. Community participation is also highly expected by reporting events related to the activities of Gunung Agung through the Disaster Report feature.

I like the ‘if rapid strategic mitigation efforts are needed, it can be done immediately.’ I would be out of there fast already.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 13:27)

https://twitter.com/id_magma


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 13:27)

VULCANIC ASH ADVISORY

IDD41295

VA ADVISORY
DTG: 20171121/1014Z
VAAC: DARWIN
VOLCANO: AGUNG 264020
PSN: S0821 E11530
AREA: INDONESIA
SUMMIT ELEV: 3142M
ADVISORY NR: 2017/3
INFO SOURCE: CVGHM
AVIATION COLOUR CODE: ORANGE
ERUPTION DETAILS: VA ERUPTION TO FL130 MOV E/SE
OBS VA DTG: 21/0950Z
OBS VA CLD: VA NOT IDENTIFIABLE FM SATELLITE DATA WIND
SFC/FL130 300/15KT
FCST VA CLD +6 HR: 21/1615Z NOT AVBL
FCST VA CLD +12 HR: 21/2215Z NOT AVBL
FCST VA CLD +18 HR: 22/0415Z NOT AVBL
RMK: CVGHM ISSUED VONA AT 21/0939Z REPORTING ERUPTION TO
700M ABV SUMMIT AT 21/0905Z. VA UNIDENTIFIABLE ON SATELLITE
IMAGERY DUE TO MET CLOUD. HEIGHT AND WIND BASED ON GROUND
REPORT AND MODEL GUIDANCE. ADVISORY WILL BE RE-ISSUED IF NEW
INFORMATION IS RECEIVED.
NXT ADVISORY: NO FURTHER ADVISORIES


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 13:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> https://twitter.com/id_magma




Tremores harmónicos confirmados


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 13:33)

Bali Volcano Mount Agung Erupts, Spewing 700 Meter Ash Cloud

*TEMPO.CO*, *Bandung* - According to the latest report of the Volcanology and Geological Hazard Mitigation Center (PVMBG), Bali volcano Mount Agung has officially erupted at 17:05 Central Indonesia Time.

Gede Suantika, Head of the volcano mitigation of the Volcanology and Geological Hazard Mitigation Center (PVMBG) said that his team is able to obtain visual confirmation of Mount Agung’s 700-meter eruption column on Tuesday, November 21.

However, PVNBG has yet to raise the status of the Bali volcano Mount Agung since it is not full on eruption yet.

It is currently on standby (Level II) which prohibits any human activities within the 6-kilometer radius of Mount Agung’s crater, and 7.5 kilometers from the mountain’s north-northeast and Southeast-South- Southwest position.

Gede stated that PVMBG will continue to monitor the Bali volcano Mount Agung’s activity since the agency predicts that it will continue to develop into a much larger eruption.

The PVMBG also warned people to avoid areas nearby that are considered to be in the danger zone such as Ban, Sebudi, Besakih, Buana Giri, and Dukuh village.


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 13:37)

Tradutor google: O tremor contínuo do Monte Agung ainda está sendo gravado, a fumaça ainda está sendo observada pelas câmeras térmicas PVMBG.


Mount Agung eruption 21 de novembro de 2017 às 17:05 WITA. Comunidades para manter a calma e continuar a seguir a recomendação do PVMBG no Status Level III (Standby).


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 13:43)




----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 13:44)

Sismograma Live

https://magma.vsi.esdm.go.id/live/seismogram/


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 13:46)

*A couple of pics of the cauldrons at Bárðarbunga, one has steam rising from it* http://ruv.is/frett/toluvert-ad-gerast-i-bardarbungu


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 13:48)




----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 13:50)

A base do vulcão está mais quente que o topo


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 13:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 14:18)

Closeups of the new glacier cauldron in the summit caldera http://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2017/11/20/gjoskuflod_faeru_hratt_nidur_hlidar/


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 14:24)

Agora são sismos grandes no Bardarbunga... ainda baixa qualidade...

Tuesday
21.11.2017 13:55:34 64.673 -17.367 4.1 km 2.9 90.07 8.5 km ENE of Bárðarbunga
Tuesday
21.11.2017 13:53:04 64.690 -17.350 1.1 km *3.8* 50.5 10.1 km ENE of Bárðarbunga


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 14:28)

Sutopo Purwo Nugroho
@Sutopo_BNPB
  1 minhá 1 minuto
*Mount Agung erupts phreatic. Phreatic eruption can occur in all volcanoes above normal status. Phreatic eruption is difficult to predict. Eruption with ash, sand and gravel.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 14:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Agora são sismos grandes no Bardarbunga... ainda baixa qualidade...
> 
> Tuesday
> 21.11.2017 13:55:34 64.673 -17.367 4.1 km 2.9 90.07 8.5 km ENE of Bárðarbunga
> ...


*As estações do Bardarbunga deixaram de funcionar com este sismo...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 14:51)

*Tuesday
21.11.2017 13:55:33 64.681 -17.444 3.1 km 3.7 99.0 6.1 km NE of Bárðarbunga 
Tuesday
21.11.2017 13:53:04 64.703 -17.444 4.6 km 3.8 99.0 8.0 km NNE of Bárðarbunga *


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 15:15)




----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 15:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 15:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Eu sei que está mau tempo na Islândia, mas está muita coisa a mudar em toda a área de Vatnajokull. Tanto nos gráficos de tremor da área como neste sismograma vê-se que alguma coisa começou a mudar e de seguida dão-se os 2 sismos...


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 15:52)

O Agung deve estar com a caldeira repleta tendo em conta a quantidade de calor na imagem térmica. Algo está para acontecer...


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 15:54)

The Weatherman disse:


> O Agung deve estar com a caldeira repleta tendo em conta a quantidade de calor na imagem térmica. Algo está para acontecer...


Literalmente isto está a aquecer!


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 16:37)

http://baering.github.io/


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 16:50)

Notícias locais sobre a erupção de hoje.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 17:08)

Estas traduções são do melhor, mas cá vai...

Two earthquakes have been reported at Bárðarbunga now after noon. The first one rode over eight o'clock in two and was 3.9 in strength. The other came two minutes later and was also 3.9. The previous earthquake occurred about 8 kilometers north-east of Bárðarbunga. The latter rode over 6.1 kilometers northeast of Bárðarbunga.
Geologist Björn Oddsson, in a conversation with the news agency yesterday, said that Bárðarbunga would have been a significant part of the earthquake and that the earthquakes had risen sharply. The volcano could resent the fire. Many are probably still in fresh memory when Bárðarbunga dates from 2014 to 2015. A considerable amount of geothermal energy is currently in the björðurbunga area.

A few eclipses have been observed. There are no signs of erosion, according to the website of the Icelandic Meteorological Office.

The news will be updated.

http://ruv.is/frett/tveir-39-stiga-skjalftar-i-bardarbungu


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 19:39)

From RUV via our favourite translating device

*Geothermal power causes the sewer in Öræfajökull 21.11.2017*

The results of geoscientist surveys on water from Kvía to Öræfajökull indicate that the outflow of geothermal water is the cause of melting in the glacial kettle. There are no signs of fungal disease, indicating that the nitrogen has not penetrated into the geothermal system under the carton.

“These are important information, they strongly suggest that kvika did not get into the geothermal system itself. It is likely that the major causes of earthquakes are magnet movements at a significant depth below the volcano. If this scenario ends with volcanic eruption, it’s not very far away, “says Magnús Tumi Gudmundsson, geophysicist in a conversation with the news agency.
Water samples were taken from the river last Saturday, these are the results from them. Andri Stefánsson, Professor of Geoscience at the University of Iceland, interpreted the results.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2017 às 19:45)

History of Öræfajökull
Albert / 2 hours ago

...

The mountain

The glacier-covered mountain of Öræfajökull dominates the skyline here. Its caldera, 14 km2 in areas, is filled with ice, 550 meter deep. Around the caldera rim are the individual peaks of the volcano: Hvannadalshnúkur , Rótarfjallshnúkur , the twin peaks of Hnappar, Sveinstindur and Sveinsgnípa. Hvannadalshnúkur is the tallest, at 2110 meter, and is the highest mountain in Iceland (albeit by a margin of only ten meter). The mountain is 20 km across at its base near sea level, making it rather steep. A quarter of its base area is covered by the glacier. The volume of the mountain is around 370 km3, which makes it the largest volcano in Iceland by volume as well as height.

Öræfajökull has another claim to fame: it has Iceland’s highest amount of snowfall. Each year, over 10 meter of snow accumulates at the summit. The glacier did not get there by accident! The rain in Iceland comes mainly from the south (the north is drier), and Öræfajökull is close to the sea – it captures quite a lot of it. At sea level the weather is not quite as wet, and there the climate is mild – for Iceland!

The current mountain formed when two older, adjacent volcanoes merged. This was during the ice ages, when the glaciers hemmed in the eruptions. They kept the lava close to the eruption sites, and forced the mountain to build upward rather than outward. This is why the mountain is both tall and steep: it was made that way by the containing ice.

...  http://www.volcanocafe.org/history-of-öraefajökull/


----------



## Cinza (21 Nov 2017 às 21:15)

luismeteo3 o que acha do Yellowstone?? É só fogo de vista este tremer ao longo deste ano ou poderemos vir a ter uma surpresa??

*Yellowstone geologist talks threat of supervolcano eruption*

http://www.nbcmontana.com/news/ktvm...lks-threat-of-supervolcano-eruption/659871422


----------



## vitoreis (21 Nov 2017 às 22:20)

Cinza disse:


> luismeteo3 o que acha do Yellowstone?? É só fogo de vista este tremer ao longo deste ano ou poderemos vir a ter uma surpresa??
> 
> *Yellowstone geologist talks threat of supervolcano eruption*
> 
> http://www.nbcmontana.com/news/ktvm...lks-threat-of-supervolcano-eruption/659871422


Este tipo de artigos são frequentes e recorrentes... vê, inclusive, como termina:


> .....
> 
> "We would likely see years to decades of anomalous activity at Yellowstone before any kind of a significant eruption,” Stickney said.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 22:23)

*Drone sensor Multi Gas Gunung Agung*
*
*


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2017 às 23:41)

Cinza disse:


> luismeteo3 o que acha do Yellowstone?? É só fogo de vista este tremer ao longo deste ano ou poderemos vir a ter uma surpresa??
> 
> *Yellowstone geologist talks threat of supervolcano eruption*
> 
> http://www.nbcmontana.com/news/ktvm...lks-threat-of-supervolcano-eruption/659871422



Temos um super-vulcão mais perto que também tem dado sinais de atividade:

http://www.jornalciencia.com/especi...ais-proximo-de-uma-erupcao-do-que-pensavamos/


----------



## Cinza (22 Nov 2017 às 09:09)

vitoreis disse:


> Este tipo de artigos são frequentes e recorrentes... vê, inclusive, como termina:



Este ano é um bocado diferente pois tem batido recordes de força sísmica. Em relação aos artigos tem razão dão todos que é para agora que entra em erupção mas também pode ser só para daqui a 10000 anos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2017 às 09:34)

Queda de cinzas da erupção do vulcão Agung...


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2017 às 09:36)

Pluma bem visível...(a partir da 17:30)


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2017 às 09:45)

Tremores harmónicos...


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2017 às 11:21)

Segundo o relatório oficial:  "There is a continuous tremor from 14:00 WITA to 18:00 WITA, with amplitude 1 - 9 mm (dominant: 4 mm) Non-harmonic"

*Agung 20171121/0939Z*
(1) *VOLCANO OBSERVATORY NOTICE FOR AVIATION - VONA*
(2) *Issued* *:* 20171121/0939Z
(3) *Volcano* *:* Agung (264020)
(4) *Current Aviation Colour Code* *:* *ORANGE*
(5) *Previous Aviation Colour Code* *:* yellow
(6) *Source* *:* Agung Volcano Observatory
(7) *Notice Number* *:* 2017AGU15
(8) *Volcano Location* *:* S 08 deg 20 min 31 sec E 115 deg 30 min 29 sec
(9) *Area* *:* Bali, Indonesia
(10) *Summit Elevation* *:* 10054 FT (3142 M)
(11) *Volcanic Activity Summary* *:* Eruption with volcanic ash cloud started at 0905 UTC (1705 LT). Eruption and ash emission is continuing.
(12) *Volcanic Cloud Height* *:* Best estimate of ash-cloud top is around 12294 FT (3842 M) above sea level, may be higher than what can be observed clearly. Source of height data: ground observer.
(13) *Other Volcanic Cloud Information* *:* Ash cloud moving to east - south east.
(14) *Remarks* *:* Seismic activity is characterized by volcano tectonic earthquakes.


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2017 às 11:29)

Gráfico de frequência





Espectrograma





Amplitude sísmica


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2017 às 14:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2017 às 18:46)




----------



## The Weatherman (23 Nov 2017 às 08:48)

Artigo da imprensa local:

"Magmatic eruptions are expected to occur within the time range of the next two months."


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2017 às 09:52)




----------



## The Weatherman (24 Nov 2017 às 09:38)

A missão do drone nesta manhã de 24 de novembro de 2017 no Mount Agung, a equipa do PVMBG identificou um novo buraco no meio de uma cratera que provavelmente foi formada por uma erupção em 21 de novembro de 2017.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 11:30)

https://daerah.sindonews.com/read/1...-terdeteksi-mendekat-ke-atas-kawah-1511484591

Drone results and says magma detected already getting close to crater so could be a hot area seen in the drone. Tanslated with our old friend which handles Indonesion better then Icelandic.

KARANGASEM – Magma Gunung Agung is detected already approaching to the top of the crater, as seen from the observation of drone PVMBG which was flown on Thursday 23 November 2017. Previous Volcanology Center for Geological Hazard Mitigation (PVMBG) has flown the drone to the crater of Mount Agung, Karangasem.

Expert Staff Madya PVMBG, Umar Rosadi stated that the drone type AI 450 successfully flew for 29 minutes 27 seconds.

He explained that the results obtained SO2 0.4 to 0.6 Part Per Milion (PPM) CO2 concentration of 70 PPM ratio of SO2 to CO2 was 82.

Umar explained that on Tuesday 21 November 2017 before his side also blew the drone at that SO2nya not been detected. Only detected CO2 35 PPM and the ratio is above 100.

“This means that compared to CO2 is increasing, we see than the CO2 ratio against SO2 82 previously predicted more than 100. Logically this number is getting smaller it magmanya getting closer to the crater but this is still far,” he said in Karangasem, Friday (24/11 / 2017).

He stated, in some writings that states 2 to 3 ratio of CO2 to SO2 within a week can usually erupt. “That’s abroad usually like that,” he said.

It confirmed, that SO2nya already detected, but the levels are still normal. “The exit is between CO2 and SO2.Now it is still equally large right between CO2 and SO2,” he added.

He said yesterday there should be two drones that were flown, but only one was successful.
“The plan yesterday there are two drones that are flown, because there rain only one that successfully flown,” he concluded.


----------



## The Weatherman (24 Nov 2017 às 11:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> https://daerah.sindonews.com/read/1...-terdeteksi-mendekat-ke-atas-kawah-1511484591
> 
> Drone results and says magma detected already getting close to crater so could be a hot area seen in the drone. Tanslated with our old friend which handles Indonesion better then Icelandic.
> 
> ...



Com a cor e o contraste ajustados, pode ver-se perfeitamente o magma nas imagens de ontem do drone


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 11:50)

The Weatherman disse:


> Com a cor e o contraste ajustados, pode ver-se perfeitamente o magma nas imagens de ontem do drone


Excelente!!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Nov 2017 às 11:52)

@luismeteo3 , @The Weatherman --- O Agung deve estar para breve a erupção, pois na imagem do drone já surge o magma. Será uma erupção explosiva ou não?
Quanto à Islândia, há possibilidade de erupção nos dois vulcões com indícios ou não??


----------



## The Weatherman (24 Nov 2017 às 11:56)

No caso do Agung, os técnicos afirmam que as condições actuais são muito idênticas às que antecederam a erupção de 1963.

Na Islândia toda a área do Vatnajokull está bastante activa levantando algumas preocupações tendo em conta as dimensões do Bardarbunga e do Orafajokull.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 12:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @luismeteo3 , @The Weatherman --- O Agung deve estar para breve a erupção, pois na imagem do drone já surge o magma. Será uma erupção explosiva ou não?
> Quanto à Islândia, há possibilidade de erupção nos dois vulcões com indícios ou não??


Bem há aqui quem perceba mais disto que eu. Sou um observador atento que adora geociências e vulcões em particular. Dito isto, se o Agung repetir o comportamento de erupções anteriores será explosiva. Em relação à Islândia, esta está a viver uma fase de rifting em que num período de 10 a 25 anos no máximo, vários vulcões entrarão em erupção. E de facto vários vulcões estão em fase de poder entrar em erupção. Esta fase de rifting é cíclica e acontece de 250 em 250 anos mais ou menos.


----------



## The Weatherman (24 Nov 2017 às 12:36)

Nesta imagem mais recente, o vermelho não me parece ser magma mas sim uma variação no tipo de rocha idêntica ao que se pode observar na encosta do lado esquerdo ...


----------



## hurricane (24 Nov 2017 às 12:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem há aqui quem perceba mais disto que eu. Sou um observador atento que adora geociências e vulcões em particular. Dito isto, se o Agung repetir o comportamento de erupções anteriores será explosiva. Em relação à Islândia, esta está a viver uma fase de rifting em que num período de 10 a 25 anos no máximo, vários vulcões entrarão em erupção. E de facto vários vulcões estão em fase de poder entrar em erupção. Esta fase de rifting é cíclica e acontece de 250 em 250 anos mais ou menos.



E quais podem ser as consequencias para disso? Um inverno vulcanico? Interrupcoes nos avioes?


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 12:57)

hurricane disse:


> E quais podem ser as consequencias para disso? Um inverno vulcanico? Interrupcoes nos avioes?


Depende que vulcões entrem em erupção e de que tipo for, se produzem muita cinza ou não, a direcção do vento e a dispersão das cinzas, etc. qual a VEI atingida... agora é pura especulação.


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Nov 2017 às 13:29)

hurricane disse:


> Interrupcoes nos avioes?



Os vulcões da Islândia decerto que irão trazer problemas para os voos comerciais e militares, pois basta o exemplo do Eyjafjallajökull em 2010.



hurricane disse:


> Um inverno vulcanico?



Os antecedentes desses vulcões é de VEI elevadas, mas como disse o @luismeteo3  depende de muita coisa. Até, no extremo, podem não entrar em erupção...



luismeteo3 disse:


> Em relação à Islândia, esta está a viver uma fase de rifting em que num período de 10 a 25 anos no máximo, vários vulcões entrarão em erupção.



Para um observador atento, tens conhecimentos acima da média e eu nem tinha noção desse tipo de tendência ou ciclo nos vulcões islandeses 
Vamos esperar pelas cenas dos próximos episódios


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 13:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Os vulcões da Islândia decerto que irão trazer problemas para os voos comerciais e militares, pois basta o exemplo do Eyjafjallajökull em 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tudo o que sei acerca dos vulcões da Islândia devo-o ao membro Irpsit e aos outros posters que sigo à muitos anos aqui: 
http://www.volcanocafe.org/

Também aqui: 
http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/

Relativamente ao rifring aqui tens um dos muitos artigos que podes ler acerca:  http://www.volcanocafe.org/iceland-in-motion/


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 08:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 10:24)

Jón Frímann says:
November 24, 2017 at 18:47
*A geology professor with ISOR (company) says that an eruption has already started in Öræfajökull volcano. His reasoning is that hydrothermal activity does only starts when magma is at shallow depth in Öræfajökull volcano.

This does make sense if the magma is of rhyolite magma and slow moving. I’ll post the news when it’s published at Vísir.is (in Icelandic).*


 Gizmo says:
November 24, 2017 at 21:25
Interesting!
What would the professor say to the BB-activity, which Shane C posted here?
http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=7199#comment-74968
*– a couldron filled with water
– a second one coming steam out of it
– high conduktivity in Jökulsá á Fjöllum!
This is even a step further than Öræfajökull shows at the moment!

Meanwhile a few kilometers away…
Some earthquakes show up under Þórðarhyrna (belongs to Laki-Grimsvötn system) with 2,7 to 4,1 km depth.*

*http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=7192&cpage=1#comment-74979*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 10:35)

*Reflections on fire fracture in Öræfajökull*









It has hardly been considered by anyone that Öræfajökull is ruminant after nearly three years of sleep. The indications are threefold;

significantly increased earthquake activity last year
land uplink
obvious signs of geothermal activity in recent weeks
The two aforementioned factors, increased tremor activity and landslides, are a typical prelude to eruption, although such prelude ends more often than not without an eruption. However, it is appropriate to look at the geothermal power in Öræfajökull and wonder what it is to tell us.

Öræfajökull is one of the giant volcanic eruptions that adorn Iceland with Eyjafjallajökull and Snæfellsjökull. It is likely that Snæfell and Hekla can also be incorporated into the firebox category. All of these volcanic eruptions are common in that they stand very high over their surroundings and they do not follow any significant geothermal systems, either in the mountains themselves or in their immediate vicinity. Most of the country's main power stations follow a powerful high-temperature area with cracking systems that extend far beyond the mainland itself, such as in Hengli, Torfajökul area, Katla, Grímsvötn, Askja and Krafla.

Highland areas apply their energy to cooling deposits or magma high in the Earth's crust, usually a few kilometers deep, such as e.g. in Krafla. Cold groundwater silt down to them, warming in with hot vapor or flame and rises to the surface like hot water or steam. It is a prerequisite for the formation of high-temperature areas that a cooling magma shot or magma chamber is grounded. Thus, it can be concluded that the basement chamber is not present in the fire panes, but lies deeper in the crust and below the depth of the water cycle. Thus, the fire rods are formed primarily by the fact that the rocks deep away from the ground pass a straight surface, but its insignificant part sits behind as a basic element that forms a high-temperature system. Therefore, there are no high-temperature systems for the fireworks.

Eldkeilan Öræfajökull is the highest mountain in Iceland. At the top of the mountain is a 5-kilometer wide box, which has probably formed at some time in the mountain. It is believed to be up to 540 m deep and filled with glacial ice. There is no indication that there has been a significant amount of geothermal activity until November 2017. Then a sulfur lamp was found at Kvíá and a sealant began to form in the middle of the box. Both clearly indicate that a new high-temperature area has been created in the middle of the Öræfajökull caldera under a 400-500 m thick iceberg.

From the melting of ice, an assessment of how powerful this new heating system is. The sealant is thought to be about 1 km in diameter and if we say that its average depth is 10 m, the density of ice 900 kg / m 3, the melting temperature of ice is 335 kJ / kg and the melting has lasted for one month, the heat power of this new geothermal area is about 900 MW. It is assumed that the melting has started when tremor activity increased in mid-October. However, if we expect it to start when tremor activity began to increase in May 2017, the heat power is 150 MW. By observing how fast the kettle dips with time, you can get a more detailed idea of the melting speed.

Due to the land level and depth of the groundwater table, this energy can be expected to rise to the bottom of the glacier, which is vaporized, but not as a liquid. If we assume that the vapor is about 250 ° C, the hot and thermal content of such steam is close to 2800 kJ / kg. Spread more than 300 kg / sec of 250 ° C hot steam from the bedrock, melt the ice and dry in clean water. With this steam, there are some non-toxic substances like sulfur compounds and carbon dioxide.

The above accounts are based on the water melting at the bottom of the carton away from there. It is unlikely that it escaped above ground below the glacier ice because it would first have to get out of the 400-500 m deep box, and it is not known of a deep fence in the canopy that could make it outflow. As a consequence, the water must flow back into the ground or simply accumulate on the ash under the ice. If the water flows gently into the ground again, it will come into contact with a rocky rock or magma snap, heat and rise back to the surface, thus increasing the geothermal activity, but another part will appear as an increased flow in rivers and streams on the slopes of the mountain. Assuming that the melting occurred for 1 month, the drainage of the melt would be 3-4 m3 / sec. but only about 0.5 m3 / sec. if the smelt has lasted for 6 months. There is therefore no doubt that increased water flow due to the ice melting phenomenon could be seen as increased flow in rivers and streams.

In the event that the water does not get away, the volume decrease caused by the seal is caused only by the volume of ice melting, minus water condensed from the geothermal gas. This means that the ice that has to melt to form the seal is about ten times greater than the volume of the seal. In that case, the power of the geothermal system would be 1500-9000 MW, depending on the duration of the melt and assumed no water escapes from the box. However, it is considered unlikely that young and unexplored lava layers in the mountain are hriplek so that most of the water flows away as groundwater. Part of the melting water then enters the cycle of the newly formed geothermal system, but part of it flows into rivers and streams on the slopes of the mountain.
Now it is not really known when the melting began, but it has been assumed in the calculations that it lasted one month or since the last shake crisis began in late 2017. If we assume that the tremor activity increased In May 2017, the melting point begins. The melting time is 6 months, and the resulting power is about sixth of the above calculated. If we look at the confidence interval in these calculations, the minimum power of this new geothermal system in Öræfajökull is about 150 MW in the event that all smelt water has run away as soon as the smelting lasts for 6 months and up to 9000 MW if no water has escaped and melting only last for 1 month. Probably the truth is somewhere in between.

It is almost unthinkable that such a powerful high-temperature system will suddenly occur at a place where there was no system before, except that the nitrogen has come very close to the surface, because there is enough good flow of cold ground water to form a very active water cycle. Although there have been no signs of eruption of earthquakes, there is an overwhelming likelihood that a firefire has taken place in Öræfajökull, which has pressed a sour and viscous liqueur wicket up under the surface of the rock below the box, similar to when a toothpaste is squeezed out of a tube.

All of this can be concluded that fire fractures have already started in Öræfajökull and the question is whether and how soon the soil reaches the surface. In any event, there is a fairly high probability that Öræfajökull will die soon.


Ólafur G. Flóvenz






jardfraedikort.is
http://isor.is/frettir/hugleidingar-um-eldsumbrot-i-oraefajokli


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 10:39)

MAGMA Indonesia
@id_magma
  3 min 3 minutos
Mais
*Mount Agung eruption occurred at 17:30 WITA. The gray columns are dyed to medium-grayish-blackish-gray as high as 1500 m above the peak of Mount Agung. People stay calm and follow PVMBG's recommendations on Level III (Standby) status.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 10:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 10:54)

Agung 20171125/1008Z
(1) VOLCANO OBSERVATORY NOTICE FOR AVIATION – VONA
(2) Issued : 20171125/1008Z
(3) Volcano : Agung (264020)
(4) Current Aviation Colour Code : RED
(5) Previous Aviation Colour Code : orange
(6) Source : Agung Volcano Observatory
(7) Notice Number : 2017AGU16
(8) Volcano Location : S 08 deg 20 min 31 sec E 115 deg 30 min 29 sec
(9) Area : Bali, Indonesia
(10) Summit Elevation : 10054 FT (3142 M)
(11) Volcanic Activity Summary : Eruption with volcanic ash cloud at 0920 UTC (1720 LT). Eruption and ash emission is continuing.
(12) Volcanic Cloud Height : Best estimate of ash-cloud top is around 14854 FT (4642 M) above sea level, may be higher than what can be observed clearly. Source of height data: ground observer.
(13) Other Volcanic Cloud Information : Ash coud moving to west-southwest
(14) Remarks : Seismic activity is characterized by low frequency earthquakes.
(15) Contacts : Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources
Geological Agency
Center for Volcanology and Geological Hazard Mitigation (CVGHM)
Tel: +62-22-727-2606
Facsimile: +62-22-720-2761
Email : vsi@vsi.esdm.go.id, gunungapi@vsi.esdm.go.id
(16) Next Notice : A new VONA will be issued if conditions change significantly or the colour code is changes.
Latest Volcanic information is posted at VONA | MAGMA Indonesia Website
Link : https://magma.vsi.esdm.go.id/vona/
Agung 20171125/1008Z


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 11:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 12:19)




----------



## The Weatherman (25 Nov 2017 às 12:57)

Esta foi uma erupção secundária, está a preparar-se para algo maior... as explosões de vapor estão mais fortes, o magma está muito próximo da superfície.


----------



## The Weatherman (25 Nov 2017 às 13:03)

O assessor de imprensa da casa branca


----------



## The Weatherman (25 Nov 2017 às 13:11)

Vê-se alguma luz no topo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 13:29)

Grande sismo agora...


----------



## fablept (25 Nov 2017 às 13:45)

Esse registo é do sismo de 4.7 que ocorreu na Indonésia:
https://www.emsc.eu/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=632316


----------



## The Weatherman (25 Nov 2017 às 13:47)

Não foi no Agung

M 4.7 - 23km E of Labuhankananga, Indonesia
Time 2017-11-25 13:14:06 (UTC)
Location 8.129°S 117.985°E
Depth 199.5 km


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 13:47)

fablept disse:


> Esse registo é do sismo de 4.7 que ocorreu na Indonésia:
> https://www.emsc.eu/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=632316


O sismo tb foi num vulcão...


----------



## criz0r (25 Nov 2017 às 14:38)

Parece que o Agung lá decidiu acordar. Pelo que vi, esta erupção é ainda uma espécie de "preliminar" dado o potencial explosivo e histórico deste Vulcão.
Vamos lá seguir este rapaz com alguma atenção, até porque pode ou não de alguma forma ter impacto directo sobre o Clima a nível global.


----------



## The Weatherman (25 Nov 2017 às 15:44)

Nova erupção neste momento...
Relatório oficial afirma que o magma atingiu a superfície.


----------



## The Weatherman (25 Nov 2017 às 16:11)

Cai bastante cinza vulcânica neste momento. Muitas pessoas a sair da área durante a noite.


----------



## The Weatherman (25 Nov 2017 às 16:44)




----------



## The Weatherman (25 Nov 2017 às 17:01)

Evacuação de algumas pessoas


----------



## The Weatherman (25 Nov 2017 às 17:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 17:36)




----------



## lserpa (25 Nov 2017 às 17:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Nota-se melhor agora 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 17:46)

lserpa disse:


> Nota-se melhor agora
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


E parece que a lava está a descer pelo cone vulcânico. Começou a fase efusiva...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 17:54)

A webcam está a ficar impressionante! Mesmo de noite...

*A volcano on the Indonesian island of Bali has erupted for a second time in less than a week, spewing ash into the air and prompting nearby villages to evacuate, officials say. Some flights to and from Bali have been canceled.* 

BNOnews


----------



## The Weatherman (25 Nov 2017 às 18:16)

MAGMA-VAR :::: *.
* GUNUNGAPI ACTIVITY REPORT *
.
* OBSERVATION PERIOD *
25-11-2017 18: 00-24: 00 WITA
.
*VOLCANO*
Agung (3142 mdpl),
Karangasem,
Bali.
.
* METEOROLOGY *
Cloudy weather. The wind is blowing weakly towards the south, west, and northwest. The air temperature is 23-26 ° C and the air humidity is 79-86%. .
.
*VISUAL*
● Clear mountain, 0-I fog, until 0-II fog. Smoke from mild to moderate pressure craters was observed gray with a thin to medium intensity and height of 500-1000 m above the top of the crater. ● Observed eruption with 1000 m height and gray smoke color.
● Volcanic ash has occurred in the vicinity of Pos Rendang, Menange, Besakih, Kubakal with a thin intensity ...
.
* REQUIREMENTS *
■ * Eruption *
(Amount: 1, Amplitude: 1 mm, Duration: 40 seconds)
■ * Non-Harmonic Tremor *
(Amount: 2, Amplitude: 1 mm, Duration: 30-180 sec)
■ * Shallow Volcanic *
(Amount: 5, Amplitude: 1-4 mm, Duration: 6-15 seconds)
■ * In Volcanic *
(Amount: 3, Amplitude: 1-5 mm, S-P: 1 sec, Duration: 7-16 sec)
■ * Local Tectonics *
(Amount: 1, Amplitude: 21 mm, S-P: 4 seconds, Duration: 80 seconds)
■ * Far tectonics *
(Amount: 1, Amplitude: 24 mm, S-P: 17 seconds, Duration: 240 seconds).
* OTHER DESCRIPTION *
.
Nil * CONCLUSION *
Activity Level G. Supreme Level III (Standby)


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 21:29)

Já está a amanhecer e nesta cam vê-se melhor...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 21:38)

A situação está a complicar-se... a visão é medonha!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 21:51)

Dr Janine Krippner-Verified account @janinekrippner
20m20 minutes ago

#Agung VONA Summary: Eruption with volcanic ash cloud at 2105 UTC (0505 LT). Eruption and ash emission is continuing. Best estimate of ash-cloud top is around 16454 FT (5142 M) above sea level, may be higher than what can be observed clearly.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 22:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 22:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 22:40)

New VONA out, Agung is now at color Code red:VOLCANO OBSERVATORY NOTICE FOR AVIATION – VONA
(2) Issued : 20171125/2150Z
(3) Volcano : Agung (264020)
(4) Current Aviation Colour Code : RED
(5) Previous Aviation Colour Code : orange
(6) Source : Agung Volcano Observatory
(7) Notice Number : 2017AGU18
(8) Volcano Location : S 08 deg 20 min 31 sec E 115 deg 30 min 29 sec
(9) Area : Bali, Indonesia
(10) Summit Elevation : 10054 FT (3142 M)
(11) Volcanic Activity Summary : Eruption with volcanic ash cloud at 2145 UTC (0545 LT). Eruption and ash emission is continuing.
(12) Volcanic Cloud Height : Best estimate of ash-cloud top is around 19654 FT (6142 M) above sea level, may be higher than what can be observed clearly. Source of height data: ground observer.
(13) Other Volcanic Cloud Information : Ash coud moving to east-southeast
(14) Remarks : Seismic activity is characterized by low frequency earthquakes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 22:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 23:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 23:09)




----------



## The Weatherman (25 Nov 2017 às 23:15)




----------



## The Weatherman (25 Nov 2017 às 23:44)

Report from MAGMA 1hr ago      :::: MAGMA-VAR ::::
GUNUNGAPI ACTIVITY REPORT
OBSERVATION PERIOD
26-11-2017 00: 00-06: 00 WITA
VOLCANO
Agung (3142 mdpl),
Karangasem,
Bali
METEOROLOGY
The weather was clear and cloudy. The wind is blowing weakly towards the east and southeast. Air temperature 22-23 ° C and air humidity 84-86%.
VISUAL
● Mount clear until fog 0-III. Cold-pressure crater smoke is observed gray with thick intensity and height 1000-3000 m above the top of the crater.
● Ash rain descends around the Observation Post.
REQUIREMENT
■ Shallow Volcanic
(Amount: 5, Amplitude: 1-23 mm, Duration: 5-45 sec)
■ Inside Volcanic
(Amount: 4, Amplitude: 4-23 mm, S-P: 1-2 seconds, Duration: 7-35 seconds)
Continuous Tremor (Microtremor) is recorded with amplitude 1-2 mm (dominant 1 mm)
OTHER DESCRIPTION
The eruption of Mount Agung was observed at 2000 meters from the peak at 05.05 WITA. Then it increased at 05.45 with an estimated height of 3000 meters from the top of the peak. The threat of potential hazards is still a threat of volcanic ash.
CONCLUSION
Activity Level G. Supreme Level III (Standby)
RECOMMENDATION
Communities around G. Agung and climbers / visitors / tourists not to be on, do not climb and do not do any activity in the Estimate Zone of Hazard that is inside the crater area of G. Agung and in all areas within a radius of 6 km from Kawah Puncak G. Agung and added sectoral expansion to North-Northeast and Southeast-South-Southwest as far as 7.5 km. Estimated Zone Dangers are dynamic and continuously evaluated and are subject to change at any time following the most recent / recent G. Agung observation data.


----------



## The Weatherman (25 Nov 2017 às 23:51)

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...&ll=-8.314872420785928,115.4971003460937&z=11

Mapa com a localização das webcams e outros PI


----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2017 às 00:03)

Mais cedo ou mais tarde vão aparecer na 'net imagens com mais definição.

Como é que um ponto tão pequeno pode expelir tanto material e ser capaz de alterar temporariamente o clima?


----------



## hurricane (26 Nov 2017 às 00:27)

Orion disse:


> Mais cedo ou mais tarde vão aparecer na 'net imagens com mais definição.
> 
> Como é que um ponto tão pequeno pode expelir tanto material e ser capaz de alterar temporariamente o clima?


 
Esse ponto tao pequeno nunca na vida vai alterar o clima. lol Era bom era.


----------



## The Weatherman (26 Nov 2017 às 00:30)

Se o material expelido conseguir ultrapassar a tropopausa e entrar na estratosfera então poderemos ter alterações climáticas a nível global. Nada que não tenha já acontecido no passado....
Esta erupção ainda não é nada comparado com o que muito provavelmente vai acontecer.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 08:25)

*Agung again: the eruption of 1963
Albert / 9 hours ago*

...
Numbers

During the first four weeks of the eruption, lava flows and explosive activity occurred at the same time from within the caldera. It seems problematic that these came from the same location; more likely is that there were several vents in the caldera, some giving phreatic explosions and one or more expelling lava. But no observations were made within the caldera. It was, after all, during the peak of the rainy season.

The ash of the 17 March eruption was blown to the west, covering all of Java. On the slopes of Agung, the layer was up to 50 cm thick, and it reached 0.1 cm in Jakarta. The ash of the 16 May was less widespread, and was blown mainly the the north where the layer reached 40 cm in depth. Much was blown out to sea, and some fell 175 km away on the island of Sempanjang. Pyroclastic deposits are found in the valleys on the slopes of the volcano but it appears they did not reach much into the low lands. Instead, the major damage was mostly done by the lahars, which was partly due to the fact that the main event occurred during the rainy season. In a way, this was a foreshadowing of what would happen later at Pinatubo, where the eruption coincided with a typhoon.

So how much did this 1963 eruption erupt? The ash layers are fairly well mapped, and summing everything up suggest that the 17 March event caused 0.4 km3 of ash. The 16 May event is less accurately mapped, but it is estimated at 0.3km3. This is fresh ash: the dense-rock-equivalent (the hole in the crater it left) is less, and this is estimated at 0.28 km3 in total. Adding the lava makes the total eruption 0.4 km3 DRE.

The precise cause of the event is not known, hampered by a lack of observations. The deposits show that two lava types mixed in the eruption. Self & Rampino suggest that older, andesite magma was already present, and that in Feburary 1963, new basaltic magma was injected into this reservoir. This resulted in lava filling the crater and causing the highly viscous lava flow. A second pulse of fresh magma high in volatiles caused the 17 March explosion. The magma became capped, but in May this cap broke because of the pressure from below, and a new explosion occurred.

Although the ash cloud was only reported to be 10 km high, it likely was much higher than this. The eruption rate makes it likely that it reached twice as high, 18-20 km. In fact, a year later a plane measured some ash from this eruption at 20 km altitude. Not only had the plume reached the stratosphere, some of the ash there stayed aloft for a long time.
...
http://www.volcanocafe.org/agung-again-the-eruption-of-1963/comment-page-1/#comment-19563


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 08:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 08:33)

GeoLurking

26/11/2017 at 05:30


Ultimately, the VEI for Agung will be determined by the scientists who go out and do the hard work of collecting and analyzing data.

Taking a sneak peak, we can get an idea of how it will tally up when it is all said and done with. Using two data points from Darwin VAAC about the ash cloud, and a bit of wrestling with Mastin et al, this is my take on how the eruption is going right now. It’s just starting to cross into VEI-2 territory. Current mass ejection rate is about 37.25 m³/second.





Yeah, it’s a neat plot, but the method can be off by a factor of 4 according to the Mastin et al document. So, don’t read too much into the plot. It’s still just a rough guess.
http://www.volcanocafe.org/agung-again-the-eruption-of-1963/comment-page-1/#comment-19563


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 08:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 08:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 08:57)




----------



## Cinza (26 Nov 2017 às 09:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



 a segunda é


----------



## lserpa (26 Nov 2017 às 11:10)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (26 Nov 2017 às 11:18)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (26 Nov 2017 às 11:32)

Time lapse brutal!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 13:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 14:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 14:17)

A cam deixou de funcionar... o sismograma até mete medo! Não se vê nada de bom antes pelo contrário.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 14:23)

E na Islândia o *vulcão* *Öræfajökull *a aumentar a actividade outra vez...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 14:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 14:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A cam deixou de funcionar... o sismograma até mete medo! Não se vê nada de bom antes pelo contrário.


O sismógrafo também já parou...


----------



## lserpa (26 Nov 2017 às 15:26)

Pela altura que atinge deve estar numa VEI 3... não? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 15:30)

lserpa disse:


> Pela altura que atinge deve estar numa VEI 3... não?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Ontem já estava em VEI 2... não me admirava se já fosse VEI 3. Sabes de alguma cam a funcionar? A que estava a ver foi-se.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 15:33)

Jón Frímann says:
November 26, 2017 at 15:05
*Article about volcanoes like Öræfajökull and why this means that Öræfajökull is going to erupt.

https://www.earthmagazine.org/node/21527*

http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=7192&cpage=1#comment-74987


----------



## lserpa (26 Nov 2017 às 15:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ontem já estava em VEI 2... não me admirava se já fosse VEI 3. Sabes de alguma cam a funcionar? A que estava a ver foi-se.



Esta está a funcionar, mas está escuro e não se vê lá grande coisa...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 15:43)

Já foram evacuadas 24.000 pessoas... todos os voos cancelados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 15:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já foram evacuadas 24.000 pessoas... todos os voos cancelados.


Também li que o barulho feito pelo vulcão é a 10Km ensurdecedor!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 16:27)




----------



## vitoreis (26 Nov 2017 às 17:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 17:40)

1.52pm: Ash cloud drifts over Lombok

Australia's Bureau of Meteorology's Volcanic Ash Advisory Centre (VACC) in Darwin issued maps showing an ash cloud heading southeast over the neighbouring island of Lombok, away from Bali's capital, Denpasar, where the main international airport is located.

1.48pm: Lombok island's airport remains closed

Ash clouds have forced the closure of Lombok island's airport until at least 6am on Monday.

1.30pm: Ash column soars 3,000m into the sky

BNPB Indonesia said the ash column is stretching 2,500m into the sky and leaning east-east from the summit. 

View image on Twitter







12.30pm: Red smoke and lava coming out of crater 

Fiery red smoke was pictured pouring out of Bali volcano at 11pm local time on Friday.

BNBP spokesman Sutopo Purwo Nugroho shared the image and said that lava was now coming out of the crater of Mount Agung. 

He added: “Since last night the type of eruption is magmatic that continues until now.”

https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...ion-latest-updates-mount-Agung-news-Indonesia


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 18:01)

5.41pm: Fears grow over serious eruption

Fears grow there could be a serious volcanic eruption on Bali.

Disaster officials said ash up to half a centimetre thick settled on villages around the volcano and soldiers and police had distributed masks. Authorities warned anyone still in the exclusion zone around the volcano, which extends 7.5 kilometers from the crater in places, to leave.

5.30pm Jon Rogers taking over reporting

Air Asia is the latest airline to cancel all flights to Bali as Mount Agong volcano continues to spew out volcanic ash.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 19:33)




----------



## vitoreis (26 Nov 2017 às 20:21)

Ainda sobre erupções e temperaturas globais, um gráfico interessante:


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 20:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 20:50)

*Alguma coisa mudou no sismograma agora. A amplitude do sinal sísmico de repente aumentou!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 21:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 21:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Alguma coisa mudou no sismograma agora. A amplitude do sinal sísmico de repente aumentou!*


*Para mim há o grande perigo de explosão do edifício vulcânico. O sinal sísmico a aumentar muito só pode significar que a conduta entupiu!




*


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 21:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 21:32)

*Grande sismo agora!*


----------



## lserpa (26 Nov 2017 às 21:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Certamente vem carga! 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 21:54)

.50pm: Mount Agung is reportedly still “spewing out smoke,” according to an eye-witness report.

One holidaymaker on the island wrote on Twitter: “Dawn is breaking over #MountAgung in #Bali.  I've been coughing all night from the #VolcanicAsh I've inhailled. The #volcano is still spewing out smoke.”


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 22:01)

GeoLurking

26/11/2017 at 21:56


*Oops….

IDD41300

VA ADVISORY
DTG: 20171126/2150Z
VAAC: DARWIN
VOLCANO: AGUNG 264020
PSN: S0821 E11530
AREA: INDONESIA
SUMMIT ELEV: 3142M
ADVISORY NR: 2017/22
INFO SOURCE: HIMAWARI-8, CVGHM, WEBCAM
AVIATION COLOUR CODE: RED
ERUPTION DETAILS: VA ERUPTION TO FL300.

That puts the mass ejection rate up to around 95.58 m³/s
http://www.volcanocafe.org/agung-again-the-eruption-of-1963/comment-page-1/#comment-19638*


----------



## lserpa (26 Nov 2017 às 22:07)

Ok, 30 mil pés de altitude, ora portanto +\- 9km...
O que poderá pôr em causa o tráfego aéreo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 22:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 22:14)

*WOW o sinal sísmico de repente deu um pulo!!!*


----------



## lserpa (26 Nov 2017 às 22:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *WOW o sinal sísmico de repente deu um pulo!!!*



Xissa!!! Também reparei!!! Que Shake!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (26 Nov 2017 às 22:17)

E continua!



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 22:23)

lserpa disse:


> E continua!
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Não pode ser outra coisa, a conduta está a ficar entupida, o que faz o sistema pressurizar... muito muito perigoso!


----------



## lserpa (26 Nov 2017 às 22:24)

O tremor começa agora a perder intensidade. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 22:26)

lserpa disse:


> O tremor começa agora a perder intensidade.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Eu penso que é uma questão de tempo. Este processo de entupimento-pressurização-desentupimento vai acabar por entupir...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 22:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu penso que é uma questão de tempo. Este processo de entupimento-pressurização-desentupimento vai acabar por entupir...


As autoridades Indonésias dizem que isto pode durar meses até á explosão final...


----------



## lserpa (26 Nov 2017 às 22:33)

Mesmo assim, este vulcão está bastante power, tendo em conta que a nuvem já tem 9km de altura, creio que é seguro afirmar que estamos perante um VEI 3


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 22:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 22:35)

lserpa disse:


> Mesmo assim, este vulcão está bastante power, tendo em conta que a nuvem já tem 9km de altura, creio que é seguro afirmar que estamos perante um VEI 3
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Sim, e apenas no 3º dia...


----------



## fablept (26 Nov 2017 às 22:39)

Desconfio que aquela linha do sismograma represente apenas tremor harmónico, a própria erupção representa num sismograma um conjunto de sinais de várias frequências (contínuas explosões), sejam mais altas (>10 hz) e mais baixas (<10 hz)..pode representar um tremor harmónico mais alto, mas também pode representar um incremento da actividade explosiva.

Resumindo erupções são bem ruidosas num sismograma!

Apesar das autoridades indonésias terem sido criticadas pela criação de uma zona de exclusão durante tanto tempo sem erupção, veio se a provar que tinham razão. Com o equipamento  e conhecimento de hoje em dia, a previsão eruptiva em certos sistemas vulcânicos é muito acertada 

Esta erupção deverá no final rondar uma VEI4??


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 22:41)

*PVMBG Increase level of mount agung to level 4 (HIGHEST!!!)*


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 22:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Parece que se vê 3 plumas diferentes... o vulcão parece ter aberto saídas secundárias...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 22:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *PVMBG Increase level of mount agung to level 4 (HIGHEST!!!)*


----------



## vitoreis (26 Nov 2017 às 23:03)




----------



## hurricane (26 Nov 2017 às 23:13)

vitoreis disse:


> Ainda sobre erupções e temperaturas globais, um gráfico interessante:


 Interessante ver que os picos quer de calor quer de frio levaram a mudancas drasticas na Historia, inclusive o aparecimento de novas civilizacoes e migracoes em massa. O mesmo ira acontecer no futuro, por muitos Trumps e nacionalistas que possamos eleger. O que tiver que acontecer, acontecerá, e a Historia mudará tambén.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2017 às 23:13)




----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2017 às 23:47)

hurricane disse:


> *Interessante ver que os picos quer de calor quer de frio levaram a mudancas drasticas na Historia, inclusive o aparecimento de novas civilizacoes e migracoes em massa*. O mesmo ira acontecer no futuro, por muitos Trumps e nacionalistas que possamos eleger. O que tiver que acontecer, acontecerá, e a Historia mudará tambén.



Onde está isso na imagem?

Eu só vejo a previsão até 2040 (setas a verde).






O tipo é craque


----------



## lserpa (26 Nov 2017 às 23:57)

Orion disse:


> Onde está isso na imagem?
> 
> Eu só vejo a previsão até 2040 (setas a verde).
> 
> ...



Quem fala assim não é gago.
Gostei da teoria do Homem...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2017 às 00:15)

lserpa disse:


> Quem fala assim não é gago.
> Gostei da teoria do Homem...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



É brilhante.

Qual a métrica da escala?

'quente e muito quente' _vs_ 'frio e muito frio'

Assunto resolvido


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2017 às 00:22)

Com tanta erupção no final da pequena idade do gelo eu cá acho que os vulcões andam a aquecer o planeta


----------



## lserpa (27 Nov 2017 às 00:27)

Orion disse:


> Com tanta erupção no final da pequena idade do gelo eu cá acho que os vulcões andam a aquecer o planeta



Pois... já viste se não houvesse aquelas erupções todas, não haveria como a temperatura subir para os valores (normais) “defeito na estufa” lol  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 08:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 08:57)

O video de cima é um lahar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 09:05)

5.15am: Bali 'danger zone' extended by authorities as 100,000 resident urged to evacuated.

Indonesia's disaster mitigation agency said 40,000 people had been evacuated from near Bali's erupting Mount Agung volcano, but tens of thousands still needed to move with an imminent large eruption warning issued on Monday.

Sutopo, a spokesman for the agency said that 40,000 people had evacuated out of around 90,000-100,000 residents estimated in the 8-10 km (5-6 miles) exclusion zone around Agung.

4.45am: Bali airport closure could last more than 24 hours

Bali governor says airport closure could extend beyond 24 hours amid Mount Agung volcanic eruption.

So far the closure has disrupted 445 flights and about 59,000 passengers as flight have been cancelled by major airlines.

3am: Mount Agung is spewing plumes of smoke – "potential for larger eruption is imminent"

Indonesia’s Disaster Mitigation Agency (BNPB) said: "Plumes of smoke are occasionally accompanied by explosive eruptions and the sound of weak blasts that can be heard up to 12 km (7 miles) from the peak.

"The potential for a larger eruption is imminent.”

12.30am: Bali airport closed and another airline cancels all flights to and from the holiday hotspot

Bali airport has been closed and another major airline has announced it has cancelled flights to the popular tourist spot.

Qantas' budget airline Jetstar announced all flights to and from Bali on Monday had been cancelled.

Jetstar in a statement said: "Flying conditions in Bali have worsened this morning due to the ash cloud from the Mount Agung volcano.

"As a result, all our flights in and out of Bali for Monday, 27 November have been cancelled."

The airline added that customers on cancelled flights would be contacted and advised how to re-book.

12.05 am: Indonesia raises alert to highest level 4

Indonesia’s disaster management agency said it has raised the alert to the highest possible level 4 on Bali’s Mount Agung Volcano.

The agency said: ”Grey ash and occasional weak blasts can be heard 12 km (seven miles) from the peak. Flames were visible at night which indicates a potential eruption could happen anytime.

"In anticipation of the possibility and imminent risk of disaster, PVMBG (the Volcanology and Geological Disaster Mitigation Centre) raised Mount Agung alert level from three to four starting from 6 a.m. local time.”


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 09:23)

Bom dia. Neste artigo da BCC estão uma série de fotografias da erupção explicadas pela vulcanologista Janine Krippner

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-42133502


----------



## hurricane (27 Nov 2017 às 10:02)

Orion disse:


> Onde está isso na imagem?
> 
> Eu só vejo a previsão até 2040 (setas a verde).
> 
> ...


 Estava a falar de uma forma geral. Obviamente nao sei o que vem no futuro. Mas no passado a Historia diz-nos que o clima teve uma grande influencia nas migracoes e civilizacoes. Mesmo que estejamos mais resilientes hoje em dia, acredito que o clima trara mudancas drasticas na Historia mundial.


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 10:17)




----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 10:19)

Foi aumentado o nível de alerta para o vulcão Bromo.


Tradução google: Mount Bromo lançou uma fumaça de cratera de baixa pressão observada em branco com uma intensidade e altura de 50-600 m acima do topo da cratera. Tremor continuamente gravado com amplitude de 0,5-1 mm (dominante 1 mm). Alerta de status (nível 2) - @Sutopo_BNPB


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 10:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 10:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 10:58)




----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 11:00)

Grande explosão agora... (18:55:55 no video)


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 11:08)

The Weatherman disse:


> Grande explosão agora...


Sim eu estou a ver... é impressionante!


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Nov 2017 às 11:17)

The Weatherman disse:


> Grande explosão agora...





luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim eu estou a ver... é impressionante!



De facto está a ficar animado... Pena a Câmara não ter grande qualidade, pois uma erupção nocturna deverá ser impressionante.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 11:29)




----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Nov 2017 às 12:10)

*Erupções de vulcão em Bali ouvem-se a 12 quilómetros*
27 nov, 2017 - 10:54

Autoridades prevêem que a lava comece a transbordar pelas encostas.



Foto: Made Nagi/EPA
A cratera do vulcão Agung, em erupção em Bali, está a encher-se de lava "que irá certamente transbordar pelas encostas", disse esta segunda-feira o porta-voz da agência de gestão de desastres da Indonésia.

O mesmo responsável indicou ser possível que se registem erupções maiores do que as observadas até agora, com base nas informações que a agência de gestão de desastres está a receber do centro de monitorização do vulcão.

Sutopo Purwo Nugroho disse que "desde ontem [domingo] que há erupções explosivas, cujo som foi ouvido a 12 quilómetros de distância".

Segundo o porta-voz, os governantes estão a responder tendo por base o pior cenário possível, porque o Agung tem uma história de erupções violentas. A maior erupção foi em 1963 e matou 1.100 pessoas.

"Não podemos ter a certeza se desta vez as erupções vão ser iguais às de 1963", disse.

População tranquila, aeroporto encerrado

Apesar do perigo, a população está tranquila, disse à Renascença Ricardo Teixeira Gomes, um português residente em Bali, proprietário de um resort turístico. Há, no entanto, medidas de prevenção, como por exemplo a distribuição de máscaras.

O aeroporto foi encerrado depois de as cinzas do Agung terem chegado ao espaço aéreo. Centenas de voos foram cancelados e dezenas de milhares de turistas afectados.

As autoridades indicaram que o encerramento do aeroporto vai durar pelo menos até terça-feira de manhã e a situação está a ser revista a cada seis horas, depois de a agência para a gestão de desastres indonésia ter elevado para o nível máximo o alerta relacionado com a erupção vulcânica e ordenado a retirada de toda a população num raio de dez quilómetros.

O alargamento da zona de risco para dez quilómetros em redor da cratera afecta 22 localidades e entre 90 mil a 100 mil pessoas, disse o porta-voz da agência de gestão de desastres da Indonésia, em conferência de imprensa, em Jacarta.

Nugroho indicou que cerca de 40 mil pessoas deixaram o local, mas outras não o fizeram, dizendo que se sentem seguras e não querem abandonar os seus animais.

As autoridades vão tentar convencer os residentes. "Se necessário, vamos retirá-los à força", afirmou.

Bali é o principal destino turístico da Indonésia, com uma afluência mensal de cerca de 200 mil turistas estrangeiros, segundo dados oficiais.

O arquipélago da Indonésia situa-se no chamado "Anel de Fogo" do Pacífico, uma zona de grande actividade sísmica e vulcânica que regista milhares de sismos por ano, a maioria dos quais moderados.

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/99372/erupcoes-de-vulcao-em-bali-ouvem-se-a-12-quilometros?utm_source=rss


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 12:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 12:53)

O aeroporto de Lombok acaba de ser encerrado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 13:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 13:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 13:50)

Star Jogja
@starjogja
  3 min 3 minutos
Mais
*Mount Agung eruption, 27 Nov 2017 20.35 WITA (GMT + 8). With a high eruption 3000 meters from the top of the peak. The rays of fire are still observed. Level IV Status*


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 13:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Star Jogja
> @starjogja
> 3 min 3 minutos
> Mais
> *Mount Agung eruption, 27 Nov 2017 20.35 WITA (GMT + 8). With a high eruption 3000 meters from the top of the peak. The rays of fire are still observed. Level IV Status*


Star Jogja
@starjogja
  3 min 3 minutos
Mais
*People are urged to increase their vigilance against floods, landslides and tornadoes. Tropical Cyclone Cempaka will increase rain intensity - @Sutopo_BNPB*


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 13:56)

Parece ser uma erupção estromboliana.











TRIBUN-BALI.COM, AMLAPURA- O Centro de Vulcanologia e Mitigação de Riscos Geológicos (PVMBG) observa que a lava começou a explodir dentro da cratera do Monte Agung.
O monitoramento é das 20:00 da segunda-feira (27/11/2017).
Na verdade, o fenômeno pode ser observado no Post Monitor Mount Api Agung na aldeia / distrito Rendang, Karangasem.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Nov 2017 às 14:16)

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/mundo/vulcao-agung-obrigou-a-retirada-de-milhares-de-pessoas_v1042918

Alguém já ouviu falar em "lavas frias"???   Essa malta dos media "papam" tudo e nem sequer se preocupam em distinguir um Lahar de Lava...  Basta ir à Wikipédia...


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 14:20)

Normalmente deveria estar no tópico de seguimento de furacões mas como pode afectar Bali directamente...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 14:22)

Dias Miguel disse:


> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/mundo/vulcao-agung-obrigou-a-retirada-de-milhares-de-pessoas_v1042918
> 
> Alguém já ouviu falar em "lavas frias"???   Essa malta dos media "papam" tudo e nem sequer se preocupam em distinguir um Lahar de Lava...  Basta ir à Wikipédia...


Eu tb ouvi... esta gente limita-se a traduzir sem pensar. Cold lava é um termo popular do povo indonésio para designar lahar.


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 14:23)

Dias Miguel disse:


> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/mundo/vulcao-agung-obrigou-a-retirada-de-milhares-de-pessoas_v1042918
> 
> Alguém já ouviu falar em "lavas frias"???   Essa malta dos media "papam" tudo e nem sequer se preocupam em distinguir um Lahar de Lava...  Basta ir à Wikipédia...



Já tinha visto essa notícia nos media holandeses...enfim lava fria a sair do vulcão...que mais vão inventar. Nunca ouviram falar de um lahar.

https://www.telegraaf.nl/nieuws/1351295/koude-lava-stroomt-uit-vulkaan-op-bali


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 14:29)




----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Nov 2017 às 14:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu tb ouvi... esta gente limita-se a traduzir sem pensar.





The Weatherman disse:


> Já tinha visto essa notícia nos media holandeses...



Se, com 8 anos tivessem visto este video, iam saber perfeitamente o que é um lahar. Há coisas que a memória grava a fogo...


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 14:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 14:46)

The Weatherman disse:


>


onde é que vês estas fotos?


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 14:48)

Estou a seguir um grupo de discussão com alguns membros locais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 14:50)

The Weatherman disse:


> Estou a seguir um grupo de discussão com alguns membros locais.


Podes por o link? Obrigado!


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 14:59)

Aqui está um convite válido para quem quiser:

https://join.slack.com/t/tsdchat/sh...YzY2YzODE3NTVlMjZkMjllN2Y5NWRmN2M3MTMwYWYxODY


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 15:22)

As  câmaras de Rendang e de Bukit foram reajustadas para se ter uma melhor percepção da pluma.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 15:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 16:23)

A erupção na cam1 parou. Isto é mau porque pode significar que a conduta está a ficar entupida outra vez...


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 16:23)

Já se vêm algumas falhas nas bordas da cratera.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 16:30)

The Weatherman disse:


> Já se vêm algumas falhas nas bordas da cratera.


Se assim for vamos começar a ver escoadas de lava pelo declive do vulcão...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 16:31)




----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 16:32)

A actividade parece estar a diminuir o que não é necessariamente um bom sinal antes pelo contrário.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 16:39)

The Weatherman disse:


> A actividade parece estar a diminuir o que não é necessariamente um bom sinal antes pelo contrário.


Pois, para mim é muito mau sinal. Este tipo de vulcões têm a tendência a entupir, e aí é que vêem os grandes riscos!


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2017 às 16:42)

The Weatherman disse:


> Normalmente deveria estar no tópico de seguimento de furacões mas como pode afectar Bali directamente...




Há um aviso para a formação de um ciclone tropical mas se fosse entretanto retirado não seria novidade.


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 16:49)

Orion disse:


> Há um aviso para a formação de um ciclone tropical mas se fosse entretanto retirado não seria novidade.



Corrijo, "Tópico de seguimento de Tufões", nem tinha reparado. Sim é mesmo possível que seja retirado mas seria muito mau se acontecesse com aquela trajectória nesta altura devido aos lahars que se poderiam formar.


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2017 às 17:01)

The Weatherman disse:


> Corrijo, "Tópico de seguimento de Tufões", nem tinha reparado. Sim é mesmo possível que seja retirado mas seria muito mau se acontecesse com aquela trajectória nesta altura devido aos lahars que se poderiam formar.



Isso é a nordeste. No Índico é ciclone tropical.

Sim, é muita complicação. Para terminar o _off-topic_ vê a nomenclatura dos índios 






Só falta a categoria 8  Extremely Severe Super Cyclonic Storm (algo como Super Tempestade Ciclónica Extremamente Severa)


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 17:03)

Orion disse:


> Isso é a nordeste. No Índico é ciclone tropical.
> 
> Sim, é muita complicação. Para terminar o _off-topic_ vê a nomenclatura dos índios


Peanners...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 17:17)

*Tonight, thermal anomalies for the first time are detected in the crater of Mount Agung by NASA Modis satellite, power of about 70 Megawatts (source: mirovaweb.it). This indicates that a magma of significant volume is already on the surface.*


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Nov 2017 às 17:57)

The Weatherman disse:


> As câmaras de Rendang e de Bukit foram reajustadas para se ter uma melhor percepção da pluma.



É impressão minha ou a erupção está mais forte neste momento?? Por vezes, vê-se a pluma mais iluminada do que há umas horas atrás...


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 18:02)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É impressão minha ou a erupção está mais forte neste momento?? Por vezes, vê-se a pluma mais iluminada do que há uns horas atrás...



Parece estar mais forte agora, após alguns minutos de acalmia aparente.


----------



## fablept (27 Nov 2017 às 18:09)




----------



## criz0r (27 Nov 2017 às 18:34)

fablept disse:


>



Simplesmente magnífico. Impressionante o material que provém das 'Entranhas' do nosso Planeta.


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 18:41)

fablept disse:


>



Comprova-se a existência de duas plumas. A pluma branca provavelmente vapor de água e gases, a pluma escura mais pesada com cinzas.

Agung café com leite ou Agung yin e yang.


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2017 às 20:06)

Ainda nada nas outras entidades mas o centro de Jakarta já nomeou o ciclone. Em teoria não vai ser muito relevante.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 20:18)

Parece que o lado esquerdo da cratera colapsou e e a lava está a tentar romper por vários sítios...


----------



## criz0r (27 Nov 2017 às 20:37)

Relâmpagos bem visíveis no lado direito do Vulcão. Vi agora 2 assim do nada.


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2017 às 20:46)

criz0r disse:


>



 https://weather.us/satellite/bali/satellite-hd-10min/20171127-2020z.html

Canto superior esquerdo para refrescar a imagem. 

Daqui a algumas horas é de dia. Já se pode usar o super HD.

Portal alternativo  http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ram...020&height=720&number_of_images_to_display=24


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2017 às 20:50)

E então? A previsão não é intensa o suficiente para que isto aconteça?  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ono-inverno-2017-2018.9433/page-5#post-631834


----------



## criz0r (27 Nov 2017 às 20:55)

Orion disse:


> https://weather.us/satellite/bali/satellite-hd-10min/20171127-2020z.html
> 
> Canto superior esquerdo para refrescar a imagem.
> 
> ...



Agradecido!. Parece que no ultimo refresh, surge uma Célula com alguma dimensão a querer cruzar a Ilha. Grande aparato eléctrico naquela zona do Planeta.


----------



## vitoreis (27 Nov 2017 às 22:02)

Mais uma camera:


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 22:17)




----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 22:43)

O Popocatepetel também quer dar espectáculo.


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 23:01)

Orion disse:


> E então? A previsão não é intensa o suficiente para que isto aconteça?  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ono-inverno-2017-2018.9433/page-5#post-631834



Para já parece-me que o impacto seria mínimo. Tudo depende da evolução da erupção nos próximos tempos. A actividade vulcânica está em alta


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 23:07)

Câmera de Desa Rendang de novo online


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 23:10)

The Weatherman disse:


> Para já parece-me que o impacto seria mínimo. Tudo depende da evolução da erupção nos próximos tempos. A actividade vulcânica está em alta


Quando os vulcões da Islândia entrarem em erupção um atrás do outro aí é que vai ser... digo isto porque é uma característica do processo de rifting que está em desenvolvimento.


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 23:24)

Ainda não vi informação oficial mas parece-me que esta erupção não terá mais que um  IEV 2


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 23:30)

O Popocatépetel acalmou de repente...típico deste tipo de vulcões. Volta à carga dentro de momentos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 08:42)

MAGMA Indonesia
@id_magma
  1 hHá 1 hora
Mais
*Starting at 13:32 WITA, eruption with the largest seismic energy during this Gunung Agung crisis. Currently, to produce an eruption, it no longer needs the Volcanic Earthquake as much as the period September-October 2017 because the magma path to the surface is already open.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 08:43)




----------



## The Weatherman (28 Nov 2017 às 09:18)

Bom dia. Este sismograma diz tudo...algo está para acontecer.


----------



## The Weatherman (28 Nov 2017 às 09:22)

Live webcam com nova perspectiva


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 09:43)

The Weatherman disse:


> Bom dia. Este sismograma diz tudo...algo está para acontecer.


Não sei se é verdade ou não mas li uma conversa em que parece que o Agung tem 2 câmaras magmáticas, uma superficial e outra profunda. Como a conduta no cone vulcânico está totalmente aberta, este tremor teria vindo da câmara profunda. Ou seja está a entrar no sistema uma grande quantidade de magma. Está tudo muito preocupado, pois inclusivamente a erupção de 63 foi desta última.


----------



## The Weatherman (28 Nov 2017 às 09:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não sei se é verdade ou não mas li uma conversa em que parece que o Agung tem 2 câmaras magmáticas, uma superficial e outra profunda. Como a conduta no cone vulcânico está totalmente aberta, este tremor teria vindo da câmara profunda. Ou seja está a entrar no sistema uma grande quantidade de magma. Está tudo muito preocupado, pois inclusivamente a erupção de 63 foi desta última.








Este esquema demonstra essa situação


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 10:11)

The Weatherman disse:


> Este esquema demonstra essa situação


Boa! Muito obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 10:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 10:19)

Neil Law

28/11/2017 at 09:27


And quite a busy swarm too. Shallowest seems to be only 2.5 km
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/#view=table


 Tomas A

28/11/2017 at 10:07
I think the entire Vatnajökul area is interesting. There is the swarm at Herðubreið and Askja. Then we have a pattern of quakes between Bárðarbunga and Kverkfjöll that reminds me a bit of pre Holuhraun activity. The last week we have also seen a batch of very deep quakes and quite a lot of activity along the Holuhraun dike. Then there is of course Öræfajökull, where the activity keeps on going. In the middle of it all, Grímsvötn seems to be holding its breath, waiting…

I think we are in for interesting times in Iceland.


http://www.volcanocafe.org/agung-again-the-eruption-of-1963/comment-page-3/#comment-19826


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 10:44)

A cam1 está a dar uma volta de 360º!


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 10:53)

*Muito mau tempo na área. Estas imagens são da Ilha de Java, com grandes inundações, deslizamentos de terras e destruição de estruturas * https://twitter.com/starjogja


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 10:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Muito mau tempo na área. Estas imagens são da Ilha de Java, com grandes inundações, deslizamentos de terras e destruição de estruturas * https://twitter.com/starjogja


----------



## The Weatherman (28 Nov 2017 às 11:09)




----------



## The Weatherman (28 Nov 2017 às 11:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 11:31)

É óbvio... quando se referem a erupção é a uma grande erupção como a de 63. O problema são as traduções.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 11:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 12:10)

ADAV

28/11/2017 at 11:53


*The seismic activity this morning local time is confirmed to be quakes. Aka. heavy shaking that made people flee the area. *Reported in my native language norwegien based on an article in Bali Express now.

https://www.nrk.no/urix/kraftige-jordskjelv-ved-vulkanen-1.13799102

https://www.jawapos.com/baliexpress...-sangat-kritis-warga-diminta-jauhi-pos-pantau


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 12:13)

12.05pm: *Larger eruption may be "imminent"

The latest BNPB statement said: “Continuing plumes of smoke are occasionally accompanied by explosive eruptions and the sound of weak blasts that can be heard up to 12 km (seven miles) from the peak.

“Rays of fire are increasingly visible from night to the following day. This indicates the potential for a larger eruption is imminent.”*


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 12:21)

12.25pm: *Explosions throw out molten rock and ash

David Pyle, a volcano expert at the University of Oxford, said: "It remains possible that the eruptive crisis could continue for some time."

He added: "What we are seeing at the moment are small explosions, throwing out hot gases and fragments of molten rock, or ash."*


----------



## The Weatherman (28 Nov 2017 às 14:56)

Agung mais calmo agora...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 14:58)

*2.45pm: Terrifying satellite imagery shows sulphur dioxide spread over Bali*

High concentrations of toxic sulphur dioxide have been leaking from Mount Agung’s crater and into the atmosphere, Nasa’s Aura satellite revealed.

The NOAA National Environmental Satellite, Data and Information Service tweeted: “Data from @NASA Aura satellite shows high SO2 concentrations from Mount #Agung yesterday in #Bali, #Indonesia. 

“People on the ground witnessing the #volcano emitting thick ash clouds and glowing lava.”

The volcanic compouds has mostly spread to the north and south away from Bali, but individual SO2 clouds have reached the island of Java.







NOAA

Bali volcano: Toxic sulphur dioxide emissions have been leaking from Mount Agung's crater


----------



## The Weatherman (28 Nov 2017 às 15:11)

John Popelish 
This interferogram (no exact date, but 2017) shows that the most distortion has been on the north side of Agung.  Each cycle of rainbow colors represents another 2,8cm of movement.  I count something like 13 cycles of color up the north slope.
If there is rim failure and a spill down one side, I expect it will be to the North.  If the rim holds, the low side of the rim is now on the south side.  So that is the effective spillway, at the moment.


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 16:28)

Avisos do centro de Darwin relativamente à cinza  http://www.bom.gov.au/info/vaac/advisories.shtml

Nas próximas horas os ventos vão mudar de direção.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 16:55)

*3.49pm: ‘Bigger eruption is coming’ warns expert*

Professor Peter Sammonds, of UCL, warned that all of the signs coming from mount Agung, suggest that a bigger eruption is on its way.

He told Sky news: “The indications are that this eruption has been building through the phases of, first of all, seismicity, small earthquakes, then ash, then some lava and this indicates that this will build into something of a major nature.”


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 17:13)

Eu penso que isto é altamente especulativo, mas posto na mesma...
*
4.48pm: Mount Agung could explode ‘in hours’ warns volcanologist*

Mount Agung could be on the brink of violently exploding Indonesian volcanologist Gede Suantika has warned, accordging to The Herald Sun.

A massive 30-minute tremor deep inside Agung’s crater could be sign of lava trying to breach to the surface,

He said: “It means there is a quite big amount of volcanic material that will come out.

“There are two possibilities of how it will come out. First, the magma will fill the crater and flow out or it will come out as an explosion.

“Now the magma flow is continuous. I am just scare that this will happen soon and come out at once in a big explosion.”

He added: “Soon — I cannot be sure. But maybe in hours, not days, because it’s already erupting. We are just waiting for the big one.”


----------



## The Weatherman (28 Nov 2017 às 17:33)

VIRAL: Fish and eels come flopping downstream of smoking Bali volcano 2/43

New Deputy Governor for BNM
Hundreds of fish and eels were spotted coming down Bali’s Unda River on Tuesday, downstream of the island’s smoking Mount Agung volcano.

The volcano has been belching thick gray clouds of since last week and in the last few days has been shooting up plumes of ash into the sky, leading to the volcano getting upgraded to the highest alert status since Monday.

Photos posted to Facebook by Ary Kencana show residents holding up various types of fish and eels on Tuesday in the muddied Unda River in Bali’s Klungkung regency, which is south of Karangasem where the volcano is.

The fish were “already dead” and “killed because of nature,” wrote Kencana, who added that hundreds of people had come to the Unda around 9am to take the fish.

“Because the water from the river mixed with mud and volcanic ash,” she wrote.






This phenomenon also happened in 1963, according to old people in Bali


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 17:41)

The Weatherman disse:


> VIRAL: Fish and eels come flopping downstream of smoking Bali volcano 2/43
> 
> New Deputy Governor for BNM
> Hundreds of fish and eels were spotted coming down Bali’s Unda River on Tuesday, downstream of the island’s smoking Mount Agung volcano.
> ...


WOW!!!!! Isto nunca tinha visto!   Se calhar estão a adivinhar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 17:52)

*5.33pm: Raging tropical cyclone is shifting Mount Agung’s ash cloud*

Indonesian officials said that cyclone Cempaka, located hundreds of miles west of Bali, has begun to affect Agung’s ash emissions.

The churning cyclone pulling in the dangerous ash cloud, out towards the open Indian Ocean.

On top of the erupting volcano, cyclone Cempaka threatens to slam into the Indonesian islands.



Cempaka is expected bring in heavy rain, devastating waves and strong winds up to 30 knots per hour for three to four days.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 18:34)

*Magma movement in Askja volcano (Dyngjufjöll)*
Posted on November 28, 2017 by Jón Frímann
For the past few days there has been a earthquake activity in Askja volcano. All of the earthquakes so far have been small in magnitude and only few have reached magnitude above 1,0. This earthquake activity is due to magma movements and its the first time I have seen it reported at this shallow depth (above 10 km depth).

Earthquake activity in Askja volcano. North of Vatnajökull glacier. There is also activity in Herðubreið to the east, but that’s an unrelated activity and is due to tectonic forces in the area.  

There are no clear signs that an eruption is about to happen in Askja volcano or in Dyngjufjöll as this area is also called. If an eruption starts in this area outside of any major water area its only going to erupt lava with minimal risk. Explosive eruption due to water is also a possibility but those are impossible to predict.

http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=7203


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 18:38)

David Cook says:
November 28, 2017 at 13:43
Conductivity in Múlakvísl now soaring to almost 800 and showing no signs of slowing down. I’m surprised this has not been commented on as this is a very high figure and surely suggestive of further geothermal activity in Katla, especially given the time of year and fact it has been below freezing for many days.

Jón Frímann says:
November 28, 2017 at 13:54
The hydrothermal systems in Katla volcano are boiling over and expanding. I don’t understand why this isn’t alarming the scientists monitoring the volcano.

This is the last phase before an eruption in my view. I give it ~3 months at the moment.
http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=7203&cpage=1#comment-74995


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 18:59)

Not a lahar according to a couple of articles in the Bali Tribune / Giggle translate:

Apparently there is a continuous tremor (overscale) that occurred at 13:30 to 14:00 pm.
…
Head of Disaster Mitigation Division of Volcanology and Geological Disaster Mitigation Center I Gede Suantika said during the Gunung Agung crisis, the tremor earthquake happened continuously and this phenomenon was the first time.
According to him, conditions that occur indicate Mount Agung entering a critical phase to a larger eruption.
“It has entered a very critical phase for a bigger eruption, as volcanic material is quite large, just this time noting an overscale tremor,” said Suantika.

…

Precisely on the north side of Mount Agung.

The rain stones shortly after the overscale tremor .
The stone was hot to 500 degrees Celsius.
Hotter than the crater lip.
Head of Mitigation Division of Volcanology and Geological Hazard Mitigation I Gede Suantika, Tuesday (28/11/2017) explains the throwing of stone that begins shortly after the overscale tremor.
“Tremor overscale was indeed followed by a stone throw,” said Suantika.
He also added why the direction of throwing occurred in the Kubu region is more due to the crater of Mount Agung is leaning lower on the north side.


----------



## The Weatherman (28 Nov 2017 às 19:04)

Yani Bolton [7:00 PM] 
Someone still keep the old drawing from the old time and its related to their God or their spiritual thing. I saw this new eruption of Agong yesterday, it looks much the same.


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

> "What we are seeing at the moment are small explosions, throwing out hot gases and fragments of molten rock, or ash," explained David Pyle, a volcano expert at the University of Oxford in Britain.





> Several scientists remarked that Agung's recent behaviour matches the buildup to the devastating 1963 blast that left 1,600 people dead and ejected enough debris—about a billion metric tonnes—to lower global average temperatures a notch (0.2 - 0.3 degrees Celsius) for about a year.
> 
> "Based on what we saw in 1963, the present activity is quite similar to the start of that eruption," said Pyle.
> 
> ...





> Other scientists were more cautious.
> 
> "We are still far from being able to forecast how eruptions are going to develop," said Carmen Solana, a volcanologist at the University of Portsmouth in England. "It could rapidly increase in activity and produce a vast eruption, or it could die down."



PHYS

---



luismeteo3 disse:


> *5.33pm: Raging tropical cyclone is shifting Mount Agung’s ash cloud*
> 
> Indonesian officials said that cyclone Cempaka, located hundreds of miles west of Bali, has begun to affect Agung’s ash emissions.
> 
> ...



Só podia ser deste jornal  https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...Mount-agung-news-live-update-Indonesia-status

O _raging tropical cyclone_ está bastante longe de Bali 






Bali está próximo do equador. Chove muito lá.

Acrescento que o ciclone ainda nem se formou e é ainda pequeno  http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/pro...ting_image=2018SH95_4KMIRIMG_201711281500.GIF


----------



## The Weatherman (28 Nov 2017 às 21:37)

O receio deles tem a ver com as trajectórias coincidentes da nuvem de cinzas e do ciclone. É óbvio que os media se aproveitam destas previsões para fazer notícias sensacionalistas. De qualquer  forma se isto acontecesse provavelmente ia tudo parar à Austrália.


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 21:57)

IM indonésio (WIB = UTC +7):






JTWC:



> GLOBAL DYNAMIC MODELS INDICATE THAT 95S WILL REMAIN QUASI-STATIONARY DRIFTING SLOWLY EASTWARD TO SOUTHWARD OVER THE NEXT SEVERAL DAYS. MAXIMUM SUSTAINED SURFACE WINDS ARE ESTIMATED AT *28 TO 33 KNOTS*. MINIMUM SEA LEVEL PRESSURE IS ESTIMATED TO BE NEAR 998 MB. BASED ON THE IMPROVING CONVECTIVE SIGNATURE AND FAVORABLE ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS, THE
> POTENTIAL FOR THE DEVELOPMENT OF A SIGNIFICANT TROPICAL CYCLONE WITHIN THE NEXT 24 HOURS REMAINS HIGH.



Em termos de registo é uma confusão. Para o IM indonésio já chegou aos 35 nós. O JTWC está na expectativa.

O IM australiano ignora esta perturbação e centra a sua atenção no 96S que está a oeste.


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 22:08)

Orion disse:


> IM indonésio (WIB = UTC +7):



Esse Cempaka é bem grande. Chuva em Java e em Bali.






A época das chuvas em Bali começa em Dezembro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2017 às 08:59)

Star Jogja
@starjogja
  3 min 3 minutos
Mais
*Mount Sinabung erupts every day. This is the eruption of Mount Sinabung on 29/11/2017 at 09:33 WIB. High volcanic ash column 2000 meters and accompanied by hot clouds as far as 2000 meters to the south. Old earthquake eruption 287 sec - @Sutopo_BNPB*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2017 às 09:41)

10.20am: Map shows ash cloud has changed direction 

The latest Darwin Volcanic Ash Advisory Center (VAAC) map for Mount Agung shows volcanic ash has changed direction. 

8am: President calls for residents evacuate 

President Joko Widodo implored residents living in a zone around Agung deemed at risk to seek refuge in emergency centres. 

7.40am: Volcanic ash moves south-southeast

BNPB spokesman Sutopo Purwo Nugroho said: “Volcanic ash spreading of Mount Agung leads to south-southeast. VONA is lowered from RED to ORANGE.” 






VAAC

Bali volcano eruption: Latest ash cloud map





AFP Getty

Bali volcano eruption: Picture taken today from Kubu in the Karangasem Regency
*7.30am: Plume of ash and smoke hovers above volcano *
A large plume of white and grey ash and smoke hovered above Agung on Wednesday, after night-time rain partially obscured a fiery glow at its peak over the last few days.


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 09:42)

Bom dia. Este sismograma está assustador


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 09:53)




----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 09:58)




----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 10:05)

SO2 detectado  27 e 28 de Novembro pelo satélite Ozone Mapper Profiler Suite (OMPS) Suomi National Polar-orbiting Partnership (Suomi-NPP).


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 10:09)

Não sei se será boa ideia...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2017 às 10:11)

The Weatherman disse:


>


*Dr Janine Krippner*‏Conta verificada@janinekrippner 1 minHá 1 minuto
Dr Janine Krippner retweetou Elaine Brown

Seismogram: This means that the signal is too large to be shown here, they have intentionally clipped the data so it doesn't take up too much of the screen. Red = where they have clipped the data


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 10:13)

Temos que ter em conta que a escala já foi optimizada, reduzida e calibrada uma série de vezes o que demonstra a força do sinal neste sismograma.


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 10:23)

Espectrograma actual


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2017 às 10:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> David Cook says:
> November 28, 2017 at 13:43
> Conductivity in Múlakvísl now soaring to almost 800 and showing no signs of slowing down. I’m surprised this has not been commented on as this is a very high figure and surely suggestive of further geothermal activity in Katla, especially given the time of year and fact it has been below freezing for many days.
> 
> ...



Kay Tina Cook says:
November 29, 2017 at 07:02
*Múlakvísl is now 947, having risen by 200 over 24 hours. Surely something other than cold weather is responsible for this. It will be interesting to see if the scientists comment now!*

 Debra Jones says:
November 29, 2017 at 09:13
*This morning EC continues to skyrocket, now at 1037!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2017 às 10:48)

Jón Frímann says:
November 29, 2017 at 10:24
You can find the numbers here. You have to pick a station to start with and then choose from the link. It doesn’t work to link directly to the station.

http://en.vedur.is/#tab=vatnafar


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2017 às 10:53)




----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 10:59)

MAGMA-VAR :::: *
.
* GUNUNGAPI ACTIVITY REPORT *
.
* OBSERVATION PERIOD *
29-11-2017 12:00 to 18:00 pm
.
*VOLCANO*
Agung (3142 mdpl),
Karangasem,
Bali
.
* METEOROLOGY *
Cloudy weather. The wind was blowing weakly to the southwest. The air temperature is 23-24 ° C and the air humidity is 90-91%.
.
*VISUAL*
● Mountain is covered in fog 0-III. Crater smoke is not observed.
.
* REQUIREMENTS *
■ * Shallow Volcanic *
(Amount: 8, Amplitude: 2-5 mm, Duration: 10-17 sec)
■ Earthquake * Eruption *
(Amount: 1, Amplitude: 5 mm, Duration: 120 seconds)
.
* Continuous Tremor (Microtremor) * recorded with amplitude 1-24 mm (dominant 2 mm)
.
* OTHER DESCRIPTION *
Captured earthquake eruption pkl.17: 25 wita.
Recorded earthquake overscale tremor Amak 24 mm pkl.17: 24-18: 00 wita.
.
*CONCLUSION*
Activity Level G. Supreme Level IV (Awas)


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 11:07)

Banjar, Sebudi Village, parece tão deserta. Esta aldeia entrou na área de risco de desastre 1 Erupsi Gunung Agung, então quase toda a população foge para um lugar mais seguro. Somente cães domesticados ainda estão fiéis à espera da casa de seu mestre.


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 11:19)

Só os pobres cães ficaram para trás...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2017 às 11:44)

NASA Satellite Record Temperature 97 Megawatts at Crater of Mount Agung

VIVA Team »
NATIONAL NEWS
Wednesday, November 29, 2017 | 17:09 hrs
NASA Satellite Record Temperature 97 Megawatts at Crater of Mount AgungPhoto:


VIVA - NASA Modis satellite belonging to the United States has just recorded a thermal increase or hot temperature on the surface of the crater of Mount Agung. Based on the results of satellite recordings, recorded hot temperatures in the crater to the high or high level.

According to the Head of Sub-Division of Eastern Mountain Mitigation from the Center for Volcanology and Geological Hazard Mitigation, Devy Kamil Syahbana, NASA Modis Satellite recorded hot temperatures reached over 90 megawatts. Though the first time observed on 27 November 2017, the hot temperature is only about 70 megawatts.

"When viewed from the thermal energy of lava that existed on the surface three days ago the value of 51 megawatts of volcanic radiative power (VRP) .Yesterday night the number was almost 2 times the 97 megawatts VRP.This means that the growth of thermal energy in the surface of the crater," said Devy in Post Observation of the Great Volcano in Rendang Village, Rendang District, Karangasem Regency, Bali, Wednesday, November 29, 2017.

Devy said, the increase in hot temperatures is a sign that lava on the surface of 3,142 mdpl mountains continue to grow. "The growth of lava in the crater of Mount Agung continues to grow on the floor or bottom of the crater," he said.


And if the hot temperatures continue to rise, then there is the potential for major eruptions. "In the case of over pressure, when the magma below the surface accumulates the pressure, then when it releases the pressure the material can be ejected in the form of a stone or ash," he said.

Devy said, perhaps many residents asked if the night seen no bright light in the crater of Mount Agung.

"This is a volcanic glow caused by lava that is already on the surface.We do not need to prove up to see whether there is or not lavanya, but we have satellite technology.Satellite has recorded the existence of lava on the surface and there and is already at the bottom of the crater the more growing the number of lavas more and more, "he said.
http://www.viva.co.id/berita/nasion...-rekam-suhu-97-megawatt-di-kawah-gunung-agung


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 12:03)




----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 13:05)

Algo está a acontecer segundo o espectrograma


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2017 às 13:09)

Só pode ser uma recarga de magma profundo... Vamos descobrir depressa se se confirma...

Edit: qual é o link?


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2017 às 13:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Kay Tina Cook says:
> November 29, 2017 at 07:02
> *Múlakvísl is now 947, having risen by 200 over 24 hours. Surely something other than cold weather is responsible for this. It will be interesting to see if the scientists comment now!*
> 
> ...


Jón Frímann says:
November 29, 2017 at 13:13
*It already has gone over 1200, it is now at 1241 at this moment.*


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 13:32)

O link para o espectrograma é:

https://magma.vsi.esdm.go.id/img/sgramsekarang/AGU.png


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2017 às 13:35)

The Weatherman disse:


> O link para o espectrograma é:
> 
> https://magma.vsi.esdm.go.id/img/sgramsekarang/AGU.png


Muito obrigado!


----------



## fablept (29 Nov 2017 às 14:46)

The Weatherman disse:


> Algo está a acontecer segundo o espectrograma


Aquele registo a baixa frequências <0.5hz deverá ter sido um problema no sismometro, pelo que reiniciaram daí a quebra do registo.


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 14:57)

Relating to the earthquake was felt Magnitude 3.1 SR in Karangasem. Asked people who are still within a radius of 8-10 km from the top of the crater to evacuate calmly and orderly.


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 15:16)

Foto fantástica


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 17:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2017 às 18:02)

3.49pm: Bali volcano ash covers everything from plants to human feet

The latest photographs from Bali show that ash has covered human feet and plants as well as buildings and shrines. 

3.35pm: 3.1 magnitude earthquake rocks Bali

BNPB spokesman Sutopo Purwo Nugroho said that a 3.1 magnitude earthquake had been felt in near Bali volcano Karangasem. 

He asked everyone within the danger zone to evacuate in a calm and orderly manner. 






EPA

Bali volcano eruption update: Ash covers people's feet





EPA

Bali volcano eruption: Ash covers plants in Bali
3.30pm: Volcanic tremors and earthquakes felt

The latest Volcano Observatory Notice for Aviation (VONA) said an orange warning was in place for airlines.

The notice said that the ash cloud was stretching around 16,454ft (5,142m) above sea level and moving southeast.

It added: “Seismic activity is characterized by volcanotectonic earthquakes and volcanic tremor.”


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2017 às 18:10)

*The hole still deepens*

  29.11.2017 - 14:18






 Mynd: Hörður Magnússon

The hole in Öræfajökull continues to deepen. That means that heat is still there or that the boiler is draining itself, according to geologists. It is believed that he is now about 22 meters deep.

Scientists flew across the area on Monday, but it is not possible when the next flight will be. The development is closely monitored. This picture took Hörður Magnússon's passenger on Icelandair's engine, which was coming to Iceland last yesterday, but the pilot used a good visibility to show passengers the part of the highlands and can clearly distinguish the sailor at the front of the picture.

http://www.ruv.is/frett/sigketillinn-dypkar-enn


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2017 às 20:00)

*Landslide in Indonesia on November 28 2017 04:12 PM (UTC). *


At least 11 people have died in severe floods and landslides in the east of Indonesia's main island of Java, an official said Tuesday. A landslide killed nine people at Pacitan in East Java province and two people died in floods triggered by heavy rain in the same area. Thousands of homes were flooded and 4,000 people forced to evacuate them, said a spokesman for the national disaster mitigation agency. *The extreme weather will continue to hit the Indonesian islands of Java and Bali, *the spokesman added, warning people to be prepared for floods, landslides and tornados...


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 20:03)




----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2017 às 20:10)

E... o Cempaka já desapareceu do IM indonésio.

O aviso de formação do JTWC foi cancelado.


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 21:07)

Orion disse:


> E... o Cempaka já desapareceu do IM indonésio.
> 
> O aviso de formação do JTWC foi cancelado.



Agora é o Dahlia (INVEST96S) 


After Cempaka, Dahlia. Communities in southern Bengkulu, Lampung, Banten, Jakarta and Jabar are encouraged to raise awareness of the extreme weather effects of the Dahlia Tropical Cyclone. Watch the surroundings from now on.


----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2017 às 21:49)

The Weatherman disse:


> Agora é o Dahlia (INVEST96S)



Que é cat. 1 na nomenclatura australiana. Vento de 65 km/h e rajada de 95 km/h. Tem a mesma intensidade que o ex-Cempaka.

Essa tempestade no Atlântico seria uma TT. Já escrevi que é muita complicação


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2017 às 22:21)

O sismógrafo parou...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2017 às 22:31)




----------



## vitoreis (30 Nov 2017 às 09:45)

E subitamente...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2017 às 10:11)




----------



## The Weatherman (30 Nov 2017 às 10:15)

Bom dia. Para já reina a paz...


----------



## The Weatherman (30 Nov 2017 às 13:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2017 às 13:24)

10.32am: Agung spewing less ash but danger remains

The Head of Bali’s disaster mitigation agency Sutopo Purwo Nugroho has said that Mount Agung is gradually releasing less volcanic ash this morning. 

He reported that there was no black or grey ash coming out of the volcano and that continuous seismic activity has reduced. Plumes of white steam are still visible.

However, experts have warned that the threat of eruption remains. 

Volcanologist Dr Janine Krippner tweeted: “This does not mean it is over. Fluctuations in activity are a normal part of the life of volcanoes.”


----------



## The Weatherman (30 Nov 2017 às 13:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2017 às 19:38)

*6pm: Indonesia braces for second cyclone impact*

As the residents of Bali continue to live in the shadow of Mount Agung, a new threat is slowly approaching Indoensia.

Indonesia's Meteorology, Climatology and Geophysics Agency (BMKG) issued a warning on Wednesday of a new tropical cyclone barrelling towards the island nation.

Cyclone Dahlia, the second cyclone to pummel Indonesia this month, comes hot on the heels of Cyclone Cempaka which has devastated the southern coast of Java.

The BMKG expects Dahlia to kick up powerful winds of up to 35 knots per hour, and drastically increase increase to 50 knots over the next 24 hours.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2017 às 19:41)




----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2017 às 20:08)

> “I’ve been doing some Bali simulations with the U.K. Met office climate model as ‘what ifs’, and also some geo-engineering simulations,” said Jim Haywood, professor of atmospheric science at the University of Exeter.
> 
> He estimated that Agung spewed eight million tonnes of sulphur dioxide into the stratosphere in 1963, about 10-15 kms above the Earth’s surface, enough to trim world temperatures for months. That eruption killed more than 1,000 people in Bali.





> That was impossible, for instance, when Mount Pinatubo in the Philippines erupted in 1991 and blew about 20 million tonnes of sulphur dioxide into the stratosphere, the second biggest eruption of the 20th century after one in Alaska in 1912.





> He estimated that the Agung volcano has probably ejected only about 10,000 tonnes of sulphur dioxide in the latest eruption, and not as high as the stratosphere.



Reuters

Como curiosidade, as emissões anuais de CO2 são >35 gigatoneladas.

1 Gigatonelada = 1.000.000.000 toneladas.

8 milhões de toneladas de SO2 arrefecem o planeta. Dezenas de milhares de milhões de toneladas emitidos anualmente de CO2 não têm nenhuma influência?


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2017 às 22:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2017 às 23:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 11:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 11:19)

*9.29am: Bali volcano crater filling with lava*

The PVMG estimates that one third of Mount Agung’s crater has filled with magma, according to Antara News. 

"We calculate it based on the monitoring results of Himawari satellite images of seismic recording data, deformation and geochemistry," said Gede Suantika at the Agung Observation Post in Rendang Village.

He explained that the findings indicate the magma is still very hot and that the volcano is still “in a critical phase”.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 13:42)

O Agung continua bastante activo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 13:44)

*1pm: Mount Agung has ‘deflated’ since eruption*

The volcano has deflated 3cm since erupting on Saturday, according to Sutopo Purwo Nugroho of Bali disaster mitigation agency (BNPB).

Agung had swelled by at least 4cm in the weeks preceding the eruption. 

Sutopo said that volcanologists are now investigating whether “the critical period has passed”

Uma boa notícia...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 14:13)

É impressionante a quantidade de sismos em toda a área de Vatnajokull em vários vulcões incluindo o Öræfajökull...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 14:47)

*Is Iceland's tallest volcano, Öræfajökull, awakening?*




*Co-author:*
Dr Dave McGarvie is a Senior Lecturer in the Science, Technology, Engineering and Mathematics Faculty at The Open University. 

He is a volcanologist with an international reputation, researching little-known volcanoes in Iceland and Chile, to build knowledge bases that help evaluation of hazards from future eruptions.

Dave McGarvie

Towering over 2km above coastal plains, Iceland’s highest volcano Öræfajökull is a majestic sight. Its upper half is covered in ice that feeds valley glaciers that can be easily accessed. Tourists and filmmakers love it.

Since June 2017, there have been “swarms” of small earthquakes in the region. Earthquakes are rare at Öræfajökull, so these have prompted meetings between locals, scientists and civil protection authorities.

The unusual activity may indicate a reawakening of Öræfajökull, so it is timely to review previous eruptions and the potential effects of a future eruption.

"Two women and a boy took refuge on the roof … but it was carried away by the deluge of water, and as far as the eye could reach, the three unfortunate persons were seen clinging to the roof. One of the women was afterwards found among the mud of the jökulhlaup [Icelandic term for meltwater flood], but burnt, and as it were parboild; her body was so damaged and tender, but it could scarcely be touched."
This is an eyewitness account of three fatalities during the last eruption (1727) of Öræfajökull. It was a relatively small eruption. 






The previous eruption in 1362, however, remains Iceland’s largest explosive eruption since the island was settled about 1,100 years ago.

This time, thick deposits of pumice and ash (also known as tephra) covered the volcano, while sailors at the time reported pumice floating “in such masses that ships could hardly make their way through it”. 

Ash from the 1362 eruption has been found in Greenland and western Europe recently.

We first studied the volcano (pictured above right) in 2001-2002. Our two main findings were that it has a variety of eruption styles and a surprising abundance of lavas known as rhyolites. We know that this can erupt very explosively – as it did in 1362.

To better understand the 1362 eruption, we have also mapped deposits preserved on the volcano. 

The main implication of our study is that explosive eruptions at Öræfajökull can be complicated.

The most powerful phase with the highest plume and widest ash dispersal was probably short-lived (lasting from a few hours to a few days), but there were other stages before and after it with varying degrees of explosivity.

Locally, the eruption was devastating. Rich farmland at the foot of the volcano was covered by thick tephra deposits and swept by pyroclastic flows (fast-moving current of hot gas and volcanic matter). 

The area was abandoned and renamed “Öræfi” (wasteland). Originally called Hnappafellsjökull, the volcano was renamed Öræfajökull.

Excavations of abandoned farms show buildings had collapsed prior to the tephra fall and, despite evidence of prosperity, virtually nothing valuable was left behind. Also, no corpses were found. 

Inhabitants of these farms realised they were in danger, packed their belongings, and left. Large earthquakes then destroyed the buildings before the eruption started.

The Icelandic volcano Eyjafjallajökull erupted in 2010, causing a lot of problems to air travel across Europe. 

Would a repeat of the 1362 eruption cause Eyjafjallajökull 2010-style disruption? No.

Its eruption lasted for weeks, with the wind often blowing towards Europe, and aircraft attempted to “avoid all ash”. 






Since then, improvements to volcanic ash cloud detection and simulation have been made. Revised procedures at the regulators and airlines allow planes to fly where low concentrations of ash may be present. 

A repeat of the 1362 eruption would disperse ash widely, but our results suggest this stage would be short-lived. 

Other scenarios, like lava erupting beneath the ice, may be longer lasting but any disruption would be more localised.

There are farming communities in the area but these have learned from the 1727 eruption and have relocated their farms from the glacier outlets. 

Before the small 1727 eruption, earthquake shocks terrified the people, which suggests that big earthquakes might provide warning of the next eruption and allow time for evacuation.

One of the biggest concerns would be the large number of tourists in the area – especially in summer. 

Nearby Skaftafell is Iceland’s seventh most popular tourist destination. However, it lies outside the flood pathways of both the 1362 and 1727 eruptions.

It’s impossible to estimate exactly when Öræfajökull will next erupt. She may just be turning over in her sleep, soon to return to quiet slumber. 

Icelandic scientists recently installed additional earthquake monitoring equipment: with their acknowledged expertise in eruption monitoring they will provide the best possible information should Öræfajökull fully awaken.
http://www.open.ac.uk/scotland/news...r&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=SocialSignIn


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 21:13)

Dr Janine Krippner‏Conta verificada 
@janinekrippner
 6 minHá 6 minutos
Mais
Em resposta a @janinekrippner @id_magma
*3/n On 28 November 2017 the eruption produced an ash column reaching 4000 m above the peak. On November 29, 2017 the eruption produced an ash column height reaching 2000 m above the peak.

2/n After the eruption, the next eruption occurred again on November 25, 2017 at 17:20 WITA with an ash plume height of 1500 m above the peak. On 26 and 27 November 2017 eruptions occurred with the ash column height reaching 3000 m above the peak.*

*1/n * Monitoring Data Analysis *
-Visual-
After undergoing a volcanic earthquake swarm over the period Sept-Oct 2017, finally on 21 November 2017 at 17:05 WITA the phase of eruption of Mount Agung evolved to produce volcanic ash as high as 700 m above the peak.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 21:15)

Dr Janine Krippner‏Conta verificada 
@janinekrippner
 3 minHá 3 minutos
Mais
Em resposta a @janinekrippner @id_magma
*8/n Continuous tremors with amplitudes over the background level, until overscale (beyond the capability of recording devices) continue to be recorded since November 28, 2017 to today (December 1, 2017). This indicates a high intensity of activity near the surface.*


*7/n This happens because the magma path to the surface is now more open. Therefore, although the number is not much, but it does not mean that volcanic activity has subsided.*

*6/n 
- Seismicity - 
Earthquakes are still dominated by the occurrence of deep and shallow volcanic earthquakes. This indicates that there is still magma movement at depth. Currently the number of volcanic earthquakes is no longer as much as the period September-October 2017.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 21:17)

Dr Janine Krippner‏Conta verificada 
@janinekrippner
 3 minHá 3 minutos
Mais
Em resposta a @janinekrippner @id_magma
*11/n 
...  whereas that GPS showed inflation of the body of Mount Agung [slight outward moving of the volcanic flanks] since August 2017 until mid-September 2017.*


*
10/n - Deformation -
GPS measurement results do not record a clear pattern of inflation ahead of the eruption. This is different from the pattern shown by GPS prior to the occurrence of swarms (sequence of volcanic earthquakes) in the period September-October 2017...*

*9/n Low-frequency earthquakes are recorded several times and this is related to the movement of Magmatic fluid to the surface.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 21:21)

Dr Janine Krippner‏Conta verificada 
@janinekrippner
 4 minHá 4 minutos
Mais
Em resposta a @janinekrippner @id_magma
*14/n 
... Based on the results of this laboratory test, it can be concluded that the first eruption of Gunung Agung was phreatomagmatic. This eruption can occur when the new magma interacts with water in the aquifer system under the crater of Mount Agung.*


*13/n - Geochemistry -
Lab test results of the volcanic ash produced by the opening eruption on November 21, 2017 show the existence of juvenile content (new magma material). Within the ash, older material from the 1963 eruption was also identified...*


*12/n The pattern shown by the tiltmeter measurements is in the form of inflation before eruption and deflation after eruption takes place. 
[tiltmeter general info here: https://earthquake.usgs.gov/monitoring/deformation/data/instruments.php …]*


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 21:24)

Dr Janine Krippner‏Conta verificada
@janinekrippner
2 minHá 2 minutos
Mais
Em resposta a @janinekrippner @id_magma
*18/n 
Satellite data also indicate that the effusive eruption (lava flow to the surface) is still occurring within the crater.*


*17/n - Remote Sensing Satellite -

Satellite data consistently records hotspots [higher heat output] on 27, 28 and 29 November 2017 with temperatures ranging from 286.6-298.8 +/- 6 degrees Celsius, with a maximum power of 97 megawatts.*


*16/n
... the concentration of SO2 gas is still consistently measured. Higher concentrations of SO2 was observed over the period of 26-27 November 2017, after which, the concentration of SO2 relatively decreased.*


*15/n
Prior to the Nov 21, 2017 eruption, CO2 gas could be measured at high concentrations by the MultiGAS equipment flown by Drone. However, the SO2 gas concentration was not yet measurable. After the Nov 21, 2017 eruption, to this day...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 21:25)

Dr Janine Krippner‏Conta verificada 
@janinekrippner
 1 minHá 1 minuto
Mais
Em resposta a @janinekrippner @id_magma
*21/n
Therefore, the status of Agung is still at Level IV (Awas). Communities around Agung and climbers/visitors/travelers are urged to NOT climb Agung and not to engage in any activity within the Danger Zone...


20/n  * Conclusions* 
Based on multi-parameter data analysis, it can be concluded that until now (December 1, 2017) volcanic activity of Agung is still high and still in the phase of eruption.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 21:28)

Dr Janine Krippner‏Conta verificada 
@janinekrippner
 2 minHá 2 minutos
Mais
Em resposta a @janinekrippner @id_magma
*23/n 
It is still safe to travel in Bali as long as you do not enter the above Danger Zone.

Ministry of ESDM 
Geological Agency of Volcanology and Geological 

Hazard Mitigation
-- END--


22/n 
... within the area of the Agung crater and in all areas within a radius of 8 km from the Agung crater, plus the sectoral expansion to the North-Northeast and Southeast-South-Southwest out to 10 km from the Crater of Mount Agung.



21/n
Therefore, the status of Agung is still at Level IV (Awas). Communities around Agung and climbers/visitors/travelers are urged to NOT climb Agung and not to engage in any activity within the Danger Zone...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 22:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2017 às 09:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2017 às 09:58)

*Slow increase in earthquake activity in Öræfajökull volcano*
Posted on December 1, 2017 by Jón Frímann
There seems to be a slow increase in earthquake activity in Öræfajökull volcano. For the last 48 hours the number seems to be rising. This is how it looks on this graph from Icelandic Met Office.


This increase in earthquake activity suggest that more magma is pushing up the volcano at faster rate. The main idea now is that the magma that is pushing up Öræfajökull volcano is rhyolite in nature and that seems to be confirmed to an extent by the earthquake activity as it now appearing.

How this develops is a big question due to lack of accurate historical accounts. What is known about the eruption in 1362 was written down up to two centuries later and when that happens lack of accuracy is passed into the written record. The written record for the eruption in 1727 – 1728 is slightly better but is far from being accurate.

http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=7208&cpage=1#comment-75037


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2017 às 18:45)

Interview with prof, Pál Einarsson
There’s magma movement deep under Askja and Herðubreið. However the pressure under Askja seems to be decreasing and has done so for the last 30 years, though in four areas close to Askja there are deep quakes that can only be explained by magma movement.

There’s absolutely no reason to be worried though.



http://www.visir.is/g/2017171209856/merkilegir-atburdir-ad-gerast-i-kringum-oskju-og-herdubreid


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2017 às 18:55)

*12.33pm: Mount Agung one-third filled with scorching magma, PVMBG warns*

Indonesia’s PVMBG has warned that seismic activity ripping through the volcano suggests magma is pushing towards the crater.

Gede Suantika, head of the PVMBG, said: “We calculate it based on the monitoring results of Himawari satellite images of seismic recording data, deformation and geochemistry.”

The findings suggest that dangerous lava is filling the volcano, threatening to reach a “critical phase”.

Experts are warning that an “imminent eruption” is at hand and that the hot lava "will certainly spill over to the slopes”.

*12.18pm: Volcanic activity spikes as magma rises through Mount Agung*

The Center for Volcanology and Geological Hazard Mitigation (PVMBG) recorded intense tremors rocking the volatile volcano on Saturday.

The PVMBG said: "The continuous quake for 22 minutes at 14.34 to 14.56 Indonesian Central Time indicates the addition of magma supply to the crater wall continues.

"This continuous earthquake happens almost every day, or has been going on six times since November 28, 2017.”


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2017 às 18:56)

*11.22am: Mount Dukono eruption puts Indonesia on alert*

As Mount Agung continues to spew dark ash into the skies, a new threat has emerged on the Indonesian island of Halmahera.

A notice issued by the Volcanic Ash Advisory Center Darwin (VAAC) has warned that the spewing Dukono volcano is erupting on the island.

VAAC said in a statement: “Volcanic ash unidentifiable on satellite imagery due to met cloud and darkness, however, volcanic ash still expected in area.

“Height and movement based on consensus model guidance.”

Ash cloud maps issued by VAAC forecast the ash cloud to head east towards the island’s east coast.


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2017 às 21:21)

Já abordei este jornal anteriormente 


Entretanto já mudaram - https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/885802/Bali-volcano-Mount-Agung-news-update-freeze-climate-change-global-warming-NASA-indonesia - mas o erro grosseiro continua:



> And the result will be in a reverse of global warming, as the planet’s temperatures cool instead of increasing as projected.



O AG não reverteria. Haveria uma diminuição temporária das temperaturas.


----------



## lserpa (2 Dez 2017 às 21:22)

Orion disse:


> Já abordei este jornal anteriormente
> 
> 
> Entretanto já mudaram  https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...-climate-change-global-warming-NASA-indonesia



Tipo... lol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2017 às 12:25)

9.42am: No volcanic ash present as Mount Agung continues to spew smoke

As Mount Agung continues to worry local residents, the The Darwin Volcanic Ash Advisory Centre (VAAC) in Australia, reports no volcanic ash emissions on Sunday.

The VAAC said in a public notice: “Current webcam shows minor steam/smoke emission located near summit.

“Latest ground reports indicate no volcanic ash present, no other information indicates the presence of ash. No further advisories.”







SUTOPO PURWO NUGROHO TWITTER

Bali volcano LATEST: An intense evacuation effort is taking place on the slopes of Mount Agun


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2017 às 23:15)

*Iceland: 5 volcanoes are preparing for eruption*
December 3, 2017 by Marc Szeglat


 According to geophysicist Páll Einarsson five volcanoes are preparing to Iceland currently on an eruption. These 5 are Hekla, Katla, Bardarbunga, Grimsvotn and Öræfajökull. In my opinion, still belongs to this list Herdubreid, although you can consider this as part of the Bardarbunga system. Of particular concern is the situation at Öræfajökull. This volcano has the potential to be a major explosive eruption that could hamper air traffic over Europe. According to the geophysicist it could also for the simultaneous eruption of several volcanoes come. During my several months of Iceland-stay in 2004, I talked with PállEinarsson about possible volcanic eruptions. Even then, the researchers expected an imminent outbreak of Katla. This is illustrated in which temporal dimensions you have to think in the context of the geology of the planet. Today there was an earthquake M 3.2 on the eastern edge of the caldera Bardarbunga. Under the Öræfajökull, a small earthquake swarm manifested.

*Gunung Agung with increase in seismic*
In Bali it rattles under increasing Gunung Agung. The amplitudes of volcanic earthquakes are increasing noticeably. Phased moderate tremor was registered. For hours the volcano shrouded in clouds, so that visual observations are missing.



*Earthquake in Ecuador*
On the coast, an earthquake occurred Mw 62. The hypocenter was at 40 km depth and 28 km northeast of Bahía de Caráquez. The Geonauts on Reventador may have also felt the earthquake. The volcano itself is currently on its active side and produced frequente ash eruptions.
http://www.vulkane.net/blogmobil/island-5-vulkane-bereiten-sich-auf-eruption-vor/


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2017 às 10:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2017 às 10:23)

At http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0377027313000917 *“Fluid ascent and magma storage beneath Gunung Merapi revealed by multi-scale seismic imaging” more about the complex low-velocity zones and magma storage below Gunung Merapi.*


----------



## hurricane (4 Dez 2017 às 10:30)

Posso estar errado, mas nao me recordo de ter visto neste grupo alguem comentar a erupcao do Laki na Islandia em 1783-84 que foi a mais forte da Islandia, afetando globalmente o clima e principalmente a Europa de forma muito severa. E matou 25% da populacao Islandesa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2017 às 10:37)

hurricane disse:


> Posso estar errado, mas nao me recordo de ter visto neste grupo alguem comentar a erupcao do Laki na Islandia em 1783-84 que foi a mais forte da Islandia, afetando globalmente o clima e principalmente a Europa de forma muito severa. E matou 25% da populacao Islandesa.


Sim o Laki foi enorme, a do Katla também... enfim a história geológica da Islândia está cheia de erupções brutais!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2017 às 21:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2017 às 21:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2017 às 21:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 10:42)

Lahar hoje no Agung...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 14:13)




----------



## vitoreis (5 Dez 2017 às 22:27)

Orion disse:


> Já abordei este jornal anteriormente
> 
> 
> Entretanto já mudaram - https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/885802/Bali-volcano-Mount-Agung-news-update-freeze-climate-change-global-warming-NASA-indonesia - mas o erro grosseiro continua:
> ...





lserpa disse:


> Tipo... lol
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 14:51)




----------



## hurricane (6 Dez 2017 às 15:18)

vitoreis disse:


>



O Daily Express tem uma agenda muito especifica e moldam as noticias consoante essa agenda. Sao um jornal de extrema direita e muito conservador.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 16:27)

*Öræfajökull caldera has deepened considerably*




The last eruption in Öræfajökull occurred in 1727. mbl.is/RAX
Volcanologist Ármann Höskuldsson says that the situation at Öræfajökull volcano is "Far from normal." There's still geothermal heat in the area and the caldera has deepened by some 20 metres. 

A  3-D image made by specialists at the Geological Institute of the University of Iceland indicates that the caldera has deepened by twenty metres and that crevasses have become larger since it was first spotted. 

Emergency evacuation plan for Öræfajökull volcano

The image was made using various information, not in the least the photographs of Morgunblaðið photographer Ragnar Axelsson who flew over the glacier on November 19th and again on November 28th. 

"We see a greatly increased pattern of fissures around the caldera. It's now more of a drop shape than a circle, lengthening towards the South West," says Ingibjörg Jónsdóttir at the University of Iceland speaking to Morgunblaðið today.
http://icelandmonitor.mbl.is/news/n...aefajokull_caldera_has_deepened_considerably/


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2017 às 13:11)

Meeting of the Scientific Advisory Council on Civil Protection 7.12.2017
December 7, 2017, 17:31
Today a meeting was held in the Scientific Council on Civil Protection of Öræfajökull. The results of the meeting are as follows:

During the past week, small earthquakes that have occurred in Öræfajökull have increased. Last week there were 160 mini-jokes. So many earthquakes have not been detected there before.
The earthquakes are predominantly dispersed in and around the top 10 km of the Earth’s crust.
The latest measurements of the seabed in the Öræfajökull caldera show that it continues to deepen and expand in accordance with sustained increased geothermal activity and that water drains from the boiler.
Measurements in Skaftafellsá, Virkisá, Kotá and Kvíá show insignificant changes in recent weeks. Measurement of conductivity and chemical composition shows that geothermal water is present in Kvíá.
Further interpretation of the measurements of last year’s crust changes shows small amounts on the southern jetty of the glacier.
Scenarios and measurements in the area indicate a small particle penetration of about 2-6 km depth below the mountain.
Over the last few weeks, monitoring at Öræfajökull has been greatly increased, watermarks, earthquake meters, and GPS GPS devices as well as some webcams have been added. Research on the ground has been increased.
Last updated: December 7, 2017 at 17:31


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2017 às 17:56)

*Dyke intrusion in Öræfajökull volcano confirmed*
Posted on December 8, 2017 by Jón Frímann

Recent measurement of Öræfajökull volcano have confirmed a dyke intrusion, the dyke intrusion is located in south part of Öræfajökull volcano and that area is showing inflation. At the moment the amount of magma is now estimated at being close to the total of what erupted in 2010 eruption of Eyjafjallajökull volcano. At the moment the dyke is at depth of 2 – 6 km and that explains current hydrothermal activity in Öræfajökull volcano and why it is increasing. How long this is going to go on is not known at the moment. Öræfajökull volcano is a stratovolcano with everything that comes with it (information about this type of voclano can be found here and here).

Last week total of 160 earthquakes where recorded in Öræfajökull volcano and that is a first time record for Öræfajökull volcano having this many earthquakes since recording of earthquakes started in Öræfajökull volcano (~1995?). Earthquake activity seems to be stable at the moment, when that changes is impossible to know at the moment.
http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=7227


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2017 às 18:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2017 às 09:38)

Saturday
09.12.2017 06:19:36 64.620 -17.445 3.6 km *4.1* 99.0 4.5 km ESE of *Bárðarbunga 
*
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/#view=map


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2017 às 20:00)

*Um vulcão na Islândia com 9000 anos resolveu acordar hoje...*

Saturday
09.12.2017    19:20:44    64.412    -20.719    5.0 km   * 3.5*    99.0    1.6 km ENE of Skjaldbreið 
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/langjokull/


Skjaldbreiður, meaning the broad shield in Icelandic, is an Icelandic lava shield formed in one huge and protracted eruption roughly 9,000 years ago[citation needed]. The extensive lava fields which were produced by this eruption, flowed southwards, and formed the basin of Þingvallavatn, Iceland's largest lake, and Þingvellir, the "Parliament Plains" where the Icelandic national assembly, the Alþing was founded in 930.

The volcano summit is at 1,060 metres, and its crater measures roughly 300 metres in diameter.

Straddling the Mid-Atlantic ridge, the lava fields from Skjaldbreiður have been torn and twisted over the millennia, forming a multitude of fissures and rifts inside the Þingvellir National Park, the best known of which are Silfra, Almannagjá, Hrafnagjá and Flosagjá.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skjaldbreiður


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2017 às 20:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Um vulcão na Islândia com 9000 anos resolveu acordar hoje...*
> 
> Saturday
> 09.12.2017    19:20:44    64.412    -20.719    5.0 km   * 3.5*    99.0    1.6 km ENE of Skjaldbreið
> ...


Só um aspecto interessante, este vulcão escudo esteve em erupção contínua dezenas de anos, talvez mesmo um século! A Islândia sempre a surpreender!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2017 às 21:20)

*Earthquake of size 3.5 in Skjaldbreid*
Birgir Olgeirsson writes December 9, 2017, 20:03

Earthquake of size 3.5 in Skjaldbreid was at 19:20 tonight, according to a report from the Icelandic Meteorological Office. Notifications that the earthquake has been found has been received from Biskupstungur and Kjalarnes. A few smaller earthquakes have followed.

According to the Earthquake Table of the Icelandic Meteorological Office, 19 earthquakes have crossed Skjaldbreid today. All of them were around 1 in size, apart from the big one who rode over tonight.

According to information from the Icelandic Meteorological Office, earthquakes have been in the area of Skjaldbreid last days. The tremors in Skjaldbread occasionally measure themselves and the location is not unusual. The magnitude of the earthquake that occurred during the eighth time tonight at Skjaldbreid is unusual. This is the largest earthquake in the area since 1992.

http://www.visir.is/g/2017171208760/jardskjalfti-af-staerd-3-5-i-skjaldbreid


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2017 às 21:56)

*E já vão 3 sismos acima de M3 e no total 46 sismos...*

*Saturday
09.12.2017 21:25:42 64.410 -20.725 5.6 km 3.8 99.0 1.3 km ENE of Skjaldbreið

Saturday
09.12.2017 19:53:18 64.411 -20.720 5.7 km 3.1 99.0 1.5 km ENE of Skjaldbreið

Saturday
09.12.2017 19:20:44 64.412 -20.719 5.0 km 3.5 99.0 1.6 km ENE of Skjaldbreið*


----------



## camrov8 (9 Dez 2017 às 22:05)

o moço vai com calma tu neste tópico fazes a festa lanças os foguetes e apanhas as canas tem calma tornas o tópico pesado


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2017 às 22:14)

camrov8 disse:


> o moço vai com calma tu neste tópico fazes a festa lanças os foguetes e apanhas as canas tem calma tornas o tópico pesado


Desculpa??? Então porque não vejo nada aqui teu?


----------



## lserpa (9 Dez 2017 às 22:36)

camrov8 disse:


> o moço vai com calma tu neste tópico fazes a festa lanças os foguetes e apanhas as canas tem calma tornas o tópico pesado



Acho muito útil os post do @luismeteo 
É um assunto interessante e por pena minha não tenho muito tempo disponível para ver as últimas e com os posts dele vou me inteirando do que se passa. Estes da Islândia que agora estão a dar sinais de atividade, poderão ser um problema para a Europa. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## FJC (9 Dez 2017 às 23:59)

camrov8 disse:


> o moço vai com calma tu neste tópico fazes a festa lanças os foguetes e apanhas as canas tem calma tornas o tópico pesado


Errado! Pesadas são mensagens sem nexo! A reclamar de chover a menos/mais! 

continua! acompanhamento 5 estrelas! continua!


----------



## criz0r (10 Dez 2017 às 00:06)

@luismeteo3 a Islândia está em altas. Admira-me o Katla andar tão sossegadinho com tanta actividade envolvente mas é melhor que continue assim.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 09:26)

Sunday
10.12.2017 08:48:34 64.411 -20.719 5.5 km *3.8* 99.0 1.6 km ENE of Skjaldbreið

Esta crise sísmica já conta com 83 sismos desde ontem à noite...

IMO: “Around 100 earthquakes have been detected in Mt. Skjaldbreidur since last evening, December 9th. At 19:20 last evenning, there was an earthquake of magnitude M3.5. At 19:53 an earthquake of magnitude M3.2 occurred and at 21:25 an earthquake of magnitude M3.7 occurred. The larger earthquakes were felt inland in the south and west part. Today Dec. 10th at 08:48 an earthquake of magnitude M3.8 occured.
Written by a specialist at 10 Dec 09:17 GMT”


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 09:32)

FJC disse:


> Errado! Pesadas são mensagens sem nexo! A reclamar de chover a menos/mais!
> 
> continua! acompanhamento 5 estrelas! continua!


Muito obrigado! Mas uma coisa eu concordo, quem devia estar aqui a falar dos vulcões islandeses era o Irpsit. Ele é que é o especialista!


----------



## The Weatherman (11 Dez 2017 às 09:18)

Bom dia. Algumas fotografias do interior da cratera vulcânica do Agung mostram que esta encheu cerca de 1/3 relativamente ao inicio da erupção a 25/11.


----------



## The Weatherman (12 Dez 2017 às 13:45)

Um artigo interessante sobre o que se está a passar no Mount Agung.

News from under the Volcano


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2017 às 19:38)

*Subsidence of Öræfajökull ice cauldron slowing down*




The ice cauldron has deepened some 2-3 metres in the space of two weeks. mbl.is/RAX
Scientists have studied new photographs of Öræfajökull taken yesterday and their findings show that the subsidence of the new ice cauldron is slowing down which points to good news; that the volcano is not about to blow. 

The cauldron in the Öræfajökull caldera has deepened by around 2-3 metres since the last flight across the glacier some two weeks ago. 

"Everything is somewhat slowing down," said Magnús Tumi Guðmundsson, professor in geology speaking to Mbl.is this morning. He believes either that geothermal heat is getting lower or that there had been ice melt from geothermal heat before the cauldron was spotted and that it has been collecting and depositing water for quite some time. "Whichever it is, it's good news that there is not more going on."

However, he says that it's impossible to rule out whether a volcanic eruption will occur in the near future and that the interpretation of events at Öræfajökull by scientists still stands. Earthquakes in the area have been less frequent in the last few days but Guðmundsson says that the course of events is still going on. 

Findings show that the power of the geothermal heat in the ice cauldron is between 100 and 150 MW which is similar to cauldrons at Bárðarbunga. Considering how fast the subsidence occurred it is likely that water which had been collecting below it for weeks or even months had seeped forward. 

"Measurements show that the ice cauldron is almost circular with a diameter of 1200 - 1500 metres where it is deepest. Compared to most ice cauldrons this one is fairly wide and shallow for the time being."
http://icelandmonitor.mbl.is/news/n...nce_of_oraefajokull_ice_cauldron_slowing_dow/


----------



## The Weatherman (13 Dez 2017 às 10:21)

Bom dia. 

Video sobre a subida de um grupo de vulcanólogos ao M. Agung antes da erupção de Novembro.


----------



## The Weatherman (13 Dez 2017 às 10:31)

Mount Agung hoje 13/12,  filmagem do interior da cratera.





https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=164705930804952&id=100017966382198


----------



## The Weatherman (13 Dez 2017 às 10:42)




----------



## The Weatherman (13 Dez 2017 às 23:54)

O Agung não tem qualquer pluma visível neste momento. Os sismos registados durante a última semana são predominantemente de baixa frequência.


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Dez 2017 às 15:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2017 às 16:35)

The Weatherman disse:


>


A lava lá vai subindo...


----------



## The Weatherman (15 Dez 2017 às 10:30)

News from under the Volcano - Part 8


----------



## The Weatherman (15 Dez 2017 às 17:46)

*Magnitude: 6.5 - 0km ESE of Cipatujah, Indonesia*
*UTC Date and Time: *Fri Dec 15 2017 16:47:56 GMT+0000 (Hora padrão de GMT)

*Depth: *91 km (~57 mi)

*Affected regions: *0km ESE of Cipatujah, Indonesia

*General Information: *Earthquakes of this mangitude can 
be destructive in areas up to about 100 kilometers across 
where people live.


----------



## lserpa (15 Dez 2017 às 17:52)

The Weatherman disse:


> *Magnitude: 6.5 - 0km ESE of Cipatujah, Indonesia*
> *UTC Date and Time: *Fri Dec 15 2017 16:47:56 GMT+0000 (Hora padrão de GMT)
> 
> *Depth: *91 km (~57 mi)
> ...



Esse sismograma está deveras esquisito! Não percebo onde o sismo começa! Será a azul as ondas P? Não consigo determinar se foi debaixo dos pés, ou a muitos quilómetros!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## The Weatherman (15 Dez 2017 às 22:23)

lserpa disse:


> Esse sismograma está deveras esquisito! Não percebo onde o sismo começa! Será a azul as ondas P? Não consigo determinar se foi debaixo dos pés, ou a muitos quilómetros!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


É a linha vermelha das  16:30. Esta estação Geofon está a cerca de 300 Km do epicentro. http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/waveform/liveseis.php?start=today&station=JAGI


----------



## vitoreis (16 Dez 2017 às 11:33)




----------



## The Weatherman (18 Dez 2017 às 12:12)

Lahar


----------



## The Weatherman (18 Dez 2017 às 12:15)

Update Activity Report G. Supreme
December 18, 2017
(06: 00-12: 00 WITA)

1. Activity Level
CAUTION

2. Visual Observation
- The peak of the mountain is clear until misty. High blast / heavy dust eruptions medium pressure in the peak crater can be observed either from the northern slopes, northeast, south, and from the southwestern slope 1000 m. The ash column is leaning eastward.
-The fire from the incandescent lava during the day is not observed (CCTV Rendang, Batulompeh, and Bukitasah).
Effusive effusions are still occurring slowly occasionally followed by a short duration of ash.

3. Earthquake
Recorded:
- Earthquake eruption nil.
-Tremor Non Harmonic continuously associated lava flow / volcanic ash / volcanic gas for 6 hours (amplitude 2-5 mm, dominant 2 mm).
-Tremor harmonic nil.
- Earthquake Blow 14 times.
- Low Frequency Earthquake 1 time.
-Valid Volume is nil.
- Volcanic In nil.
-The local dialect is nil.

4. Recommendations
Hazard area no activity:
-In a radius of 8 km from the summit and,
- In the southwest, south, southeast, northeast and north sectors as far as 10 km from the summit.
-Outside danger areas are safe for activities but still maintain vigilance.

5. Conclusions
Effusive eruptive activity (leleran lava in the crater) is slowly still going on sometimes followed by a blast / thick ash of medium pressure dust.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2017 às 11:24)




----------



## The Weatherman (20 Dez 2017 às 10:50)

Vista aérea do Agung


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2017 às 14:09)

Wednesday
20.12.2017    05:29:06    64.664    -17.397    1.1 km    *4.4*    99.0    6.8 km ENE of Bárðarbunga

Wednesday
20.12.2017    05:26:22    64.673    -17.465    3.9 km    *2.8*    99.0    4.7 km NE of Bárðarbunga

Wednesday
20.12.2017    04:57:43    64.670    -17.463    2.2 km    *4.1*    99.0    4.5 km NE of Bárðarbunga
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/


----------



## vitoreis (21 Dez 2017 às 15:35)




----------



## vitoreis (23 Dez 2017 às 12:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2017 às 13:56)




----------

